#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Несладкая медитация

## Жека

"Когда ко мне на интервью приходит йогин и говорит, ох, как хорошо медитируется, как приятно, никаких помех,- я просто молчу, зная, что человек даже не начинал медитировать. Поэтому я жду и люблю, когда говорят правду. В чем правда? Правда, когда йогин говорит: я больше не могу... Хочу домой... Мой ум невыносим, он все время убегает... не могу сосредоточиться даже на десять секунд... Ноги болят... Потом приду... Правду говорит!"
(С).

На Западе медитация продвигается под видом средства для релаксации, ухода от проблем, для улучшения сна и пищеварения: улыбающиеся девушки и юноши в позе лотоса сопровождают бесчисленные книги о "дхьянах, самадхи", как "жить счастливо в здесь и сейчас", о "недвойственности".
Низведение самма- самадхи, о котором говорил Будда, в ранг "улыбчиво- кишечной медитации" почти всегда обманывает тех, кто считает себя буддистами. Приезжая в Азию в монастыри, люди надеются отдохнуть и отпустить проблемы, а на самом деле получают следующие эффекты:
- Ум не только не успокаивается, но может стать еще более беспокойным в новой незнакомой атмосфере. 
- В теле при интенсивной медитации первое время (долгое время!) появляется огромное количество болезненных ощущений: зуд, тяжесть в коленях и спине, боли в шее, плечах, чувство онемения и судорог 
- В памяти вместо инсайтов навязчиво всплывают картины из прошлого, вплоть до раннего детства, и нередко йогины в ужасе прекращают медитировать, потому что вместо прозрения в непостоянство и обусловленность бытия - понимают, что ненавидят свою мать и не могут простить свою бывшую возлюбленную. 
- Резко обостряется чувство вины. Резкое воспоминание "грехов" из далекого и близкого прошлого начинает мучать йогина, как безжалостный садист пытает беззащитную жертву.
- Боль в теле и неугомонность ума вызывает проблемы со сном, может породить проблемы со здоровьем психоматического характера.

Йогин уезжает домой... 
Медитация - это ужасно! - думает он. - А может мне просто не повезло? Надо найти другой монастырь?
Так могут начаться "прыжки": из Тайланда человек едет в Бирму, на Цейлон, в Индию, меняя, как перчатки, учителей и традиции, и получая противоречивые инструкции.

"Построить пять - разрушь пять!" - сказал Будда. 
Пять - это лень, страсть, гнев, неугомонность и сомнения.
Пять - это Вера, Мудрость, Самадхи, Осознанность и Усилие.
Медитация - когда временно останавливаются пять и временно приходят в гармонию пять.
Но для этого нужно перейти Грань, где заканчивается боль и приходит Радость...
А вот если сразу ждать "сладости", то...

----------

AlekseyE (29.06.2013), Ittosai (29.06.2013), Lungrig (29.06.2013), Magan Poh (30.06.2013), Ometoff (24.01.2016), Sadhak (29.06.2013), Styeba (30.06.2013), Thaitali (01.07.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (29.06.2013), Балдинг (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Вест (02.07.2013), Вс.Виктор (26.03.2014), Германн (01.07.2013), Джигме (04.07.2013), Дмитрон (29.06.2013), Лери (30.06.2013), Микаэль (29.06.2013), Наталья (02.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (30.06.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (29.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.06.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но для этого нужно перейти Грань, где заканчивается боль и приходит Радость...


Женя, спасибо. Но я бы поправил немного: для этого нужны Правильные взгляды, осознанность и мудрость. Только при их наличии преодолеваются вышеназванные трудности. Не иначе.

----------

AlekseyE (29.06.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Дмитрон (29.06.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

И не удивительно. Ведь вся современная система буддийской практики неправильно выстроена. Учат последнему этапу практики вместо того, чтобы учить первому. В тыщный раз повторюсь, Будда никогда не начинал обучать с медитации. Ей он обучал только очень-очень готовых к этому людей. А ныне всех под одну гребёнку - "сиди и упирайся рогом в самадхи". Всё равно как если б каждому новичку, который хотел бы научиться играть на муз. инструменте, указывали идти садиться и "начинать что-нить играть" в оркестре. Великолепные результаты были бы от такого "обучения" ))

----------

Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Ашвария (29.06.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Карло (30.06.2013), Лери (29.06.2013), Наталья (02.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Слышала недавно историю- человек с криминальным прошлым пришел в монастырь и его стали учить: медленно ходи... Подъем - касание- наступил... Подъем касание наступил...
В итоге он чуть с ума не сошел.
Благо, попал к учителю, который с ним как психолог стал говорить:
- зачем ты совершал эти поступки? Что тобой двигало?
Потихоньку он успокоился.
Люди часто после разводов приезжают - тоже на нервах. Одного парня так трясло, ему было сказано: ешь и спи))

----------

Raudex (01.07.2013), Германн (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## До

Многое современное обучение медитации (и даже випассане) совершенно не обязательно имеет хоть какое-то отношение к буддизму. Это и не хорошо, и не плохо, и не так уж не правильно, я считаю... Просто, так есть. Релаксация тоже полезна в хозяйстве.

----------


## Жека

> Женя, спасибо. Но я бы поправил немного: для этого нужны Правильные взгляды, осознанность и мудрость. Только при их наличии преодолеваются вышеназванные трудности. Не иначе.


Согласна, но тут есть тонкий момент. Вспомним, как к Будде приходили люди, которые стали потом архатами.
С проблемами приходили, в основном, а кто- то хотел на музыкальное представление, и случайно попал к Будде.
А уж Патаччара, Ангулималла, Киса Готами, ой, с какими проблемами...

----------

Германн (01.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Согласна, но тут есть тонкий момент. Вспомним, как к Будде приходили люди, которые стали потом архатами.
> С проблемами приходили, в основном, а кто- то хотел на музыкальное представление, и случайно попал к Будде.
> А уж Патаччара, Ангулималла, Киса Готами, ой, с какими проблемами...


Ну и что? Сразу медитировать начинали и решали таким образом проблемы? Нет, с Правильных взглядов и начинали. Эту основу-то ни объехать, ни обойти, иначе сразу собьешься с Пути. (что-то я стихами начал говорить)

----------

Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну и что? Сразу медитировать начинали и решали таким образом проблемы? Нет, с Правильных взглядов и начинали. Эту основу-то ни объехать, ни обойти, иначе сразу собьешься с Пути. (что-то я стихами начал говорить)


С этим согласна. 
Даже если приехал медитировать, то лучше сидеть книжки читать - так умные европейцы, кстати, иногда делают в монастырях. А вот просто "сидеть" смысла нет, конечно.

----------

Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (29.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Это вы прямо в яблочка попали !Я прочитал меня аж как молнией пробило !Действительно я все время  жду от медитации сразу приятных ошущений в виде легкости, ярких вспышек и видений.Вроде знаю  прекрасно,что ничего не надо ожидать,но на очень тонком подсознательном уровне жду переживаний ,которые случились в 1989 году.Единственный  положительный момент от тех переживаний то ,что они очень вдохновляют и не дают опустить руки ,так как я знаю -это правда и можно достичь всего этого.А как неприятные и болезненные ошущения сразу бросал медитацию и не было терпения .

----------

Lungrig (29.06.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Это вы прямо в яблочка попали !Я прочитал меня аж как молнией пробило !Действительно я все время  жду от медитации сразу приятных ошущений в виде легкости, ярких вспышек и видений.Вроде знаю  прекрасно,что ничего не надо ожидать,но на очень тонком подсознательном уровне жду переживаний ,которые случились в 1989 году.Единственный  положительный момент от тех переживаний то ,что они очень вдохновляют и не дают опустить руки ,так как я знаю -это правда и можно достичь всего этого.А как неприятные и болезненные ошущения сразу бросал медитацию и не было терпения .


Ждать сладости, конечно, не нужно (ну, или следует отследить это ожидание и отпустить его).
Все осложняется тем, что даже этот восторг и эйфория медитации быстро сменяются обычным состоянием ума с его блужданием и неугомонностью. Инсайты в то, что весь мир - иллюзия и цирк - мгновенно сменяются какими- то бытовыми заморочками.
Даже в дхьянах можно "застрять", если не прийти к ним через мудрость и Сатипаттхану.

----------

Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.06.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Если кто читает на английском вот статья досточтимого Пемасири Тхера по этой теме https://www.facebook.com/notes/sot%C...05943869429997

----------

Жека (29.06.2013), Лери (29.06.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Если кто читает на английском вот статья досточтимого Пемасири Тхера по этой теме https://www.facebook.com/notes/sot%C...05943869429997


Это его цитата, кстати (в начале сообщения))

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Что значит "выйти за пределы боли"?
"Плохая" медитация может превратиться в настоящее сокровище, если йогин способен разотождествиться с идеей о том, что "я медитирую и у меня не получается, я дурной практик". 
Если в медитации некто способен осознать, что неприятные ощущения в теле и в уме - это характеристика анатты, то этого достаточно для превращения боли - в випассану.
Человек понимает, что не может контролировать ничего - ни внутри, ни снаружи. Его тело не принадлежит ему, иначе разве он позволил бы ему быть таким болезненным? Его сознание, которое "убегает", не принадлежит ему, а следует своим собственным паттернам (омрачениям). 
Омрачения не принадлежат ему, а просто присутствуют в этом потоке сознания, возникая, когда появляются соответствующие условия.
Так яд можно превратить в мед.

----------

AlekseyE (29.06.2013), Ittosai (29.06.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (29.06.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Честно говоря до Буддизма в медитации у меня постоянно были инсайты и никаких проблем не было,позже инсайты стихли и пока дошли либо до интеллектуального прозрения в медитации,либо просто до состояния, когда руки как будто чужие,и тело всё вообщем не моё, и мысли, чувства и.т.п в этом прогресс утверждается всё больше с медитацией, но в последнее время стал сталкиваться с тем, чего раньше вообще не было, например засыпать во время медитации,либо неусидчивость и неудобство физическое во время медитации, так же такая тема, что во время медитации куча мыслей каких то течёт, которые вообще не по теме, например бывает такое что просто прогоняется диалог какой то дамы с мужчиной, либо какие то общие фразы по какому либо предмету например по биологии, то есть даже никакой ассоциативной связи нет. Вообще по большей части в последнее время идет прогресс на развитие внутреннего спокойствия, инсайтов особо сильных нет,так по мелочи. Кстати бывает так, что проспишь медитацию всю, прозвонил таймер, смотришь а прогресс  есть, восприятие тела,мыслей и чувств как отдельных явлений не связанных с я усиливается (то есть когда всё воспринимается как будто чужое,тело,мысли и.т.п).Ну и ещё регулярные фишки типа сферы безграничного пространства,когда попрактикуешь например в поле, смотришь, а восприятие безгранично простирается, далеко в бесконечность.Вообщем могу сказать, что по мере практики сталкиваешься с такими трудностями, которые по идее должны быть только у начинающих практиков.

Самое жесткое бывает, думаешь куда бы сходить на выходные, и понимаешь, что сходить то некуда, так как ничего интересного нету.Бывает кстати возникает влечение к противоположному полу, то просто представляешь, что у неё кишечник полный экскрементов, и вообще это всё гниет, а если ещё и присмотреться то в теле вообще ничего привлекательного нет. Можно вообще в момент влечения просто взять и рассмотреть само это влечение, и понять, что оно анната, и отбросить его. Так же когда чего нибудь вкусненького захотелось подумал, что это влечение  к чувственно-вкусовым удовольствиям, посмотрел на вкус(чувство вкуса желаемого), и понял, что на самом деле тебе всё равно, что есть, лишь бы съедобно было. То же самое в противовес влечению может возникнуть другая крайность отвращение, её тоже можно рассматривать как отдельное, бессамостное и отбросить. Когда засмеешься кстати, так же можно рассмотреть внутри чувство смеха, и он тут же прекратится, вообщем это с любыми явлениями можно прогонять. О непостоянстве так же везде можно прогонять в разуме, смотришь например на зримое, и думаешь, что в каждом человеке, в асфальте, всё движется изменяется каждую секунду, каждый атом двигается, то есть весь мир горит огнём сансары.Но самое главное отмечать в себе возникновение чувства самости, когда оно возникает,то есть похвалили тебя, или доброе дело сделал, в тебя возникло чувство самости, ты рассматриваешь его как что то отдельное, и оно исчезает и не развивается, а скорее наоборот с каждым таким рассматриванием рассеивается.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Дхармананда (29.06.2013), Жека (30.06.2013), Лери (30.06.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Аджан Сумедхо
 Например, когда я только начинал медитировать, я считал, что медитация сделает меня добрее и счастливее, и я ожидал, что буду испытывать блаженные состояния ума. Но я в жизни не испытывал столько злобы и ненависти, сколько в течение первых двух месяцев. Я думал: «Это ужасно, медитация сделала меня еще хуже». и понял, что большая часть моей жизни заключалась в попытке убежать от всего этого. Когда-то я был запойным читателем. Куда бы я ни шел, я брал с собой книги. Каждый раз, когда ко мне подбирались страх или отвращение, я выхватывал книгу и начинал читать, или закуривал, или жевал что-нибудь. У меня было представление о себе, как о добром человеке, у которого нет ненависти к другим, поэтому малейшие признаки злости или отвращения подавлялись.
Именно поэтому в течение первых месяцев монашества, я отчаянно стремился себя чем-то занять. Я пытался как-то отвлечься, потому что в медитации я начал вспоминать все то, что наме- ренно старался забыть. В моем сознании продолжали всплывать воспоминания детства и юности. Казалось, я был переполнен злостью и ненавистью. Но что-то внутри меня начало понимать, что я должен все это вытерпеть, поэтому я не сдавался. Вся ненависть и злость, которые подавлялись в течение тридцати лет моей жизни, тогда достигли своего пика, и все это выгорело и прекратилось в ходе медитации. Это был процесс очищения.
Чтобы дать возможность процессу прекращения идти, мы должны быть готовы к страданию. Именно поэтому я подчерки- ваю важность терпения. Мы должны открыть свой ум страданию, потому что страдание прекращается через объятие страдания. Если мы замечаем, что физически или умственно страдаем, мы идем навстречу этому страданию. Мы полностью открываемся ему, приветствуем его, сосредотачиваемся на нем, позволяем ему оставаться тем, что оно есть. Это значит, что мы должны быть терпеливыми и переносить тягость этого состояния. Мы должны выдержать скуку, отчаяние, сомнение и страх, чтобы понять, что они подвержены прекращению, а не убегать от них.

----------

Eugeny (30.06.2013), Lion Miller (30.06.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (30.06.2013), Балдинг (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Дхармананда (30.06.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Eugeny

Прекрасное описание. У меня только вопрос: а с таким отношением вам в "миру" не тяжко? Ведь влечение к женщинам - слишком естественное чувство, чтобы его легко оставить, и для оставления есть монашество.

----------


## Zom

> Например, когда я только начинал медитировать, я считал, что медитация сделает меня добрее и счастливее, и я ожидал, что буду испытывать блаженные состояния ума. Но я в жизни не испытывал столько злобы и ненависти, сколько в течение первых двух месяцев. Я думал: «Это ужасно, медитация сделала меня еще хуже». и понял, что большая часть моей жизни заключалась в попытке убежать от всего этого. Когда-то я был запойным читателем. Куда бы я ни шел, я брал с собой книги. Каждый раз, когда ко мне подбирались страх или отвращение, я выхватывал книгу и начинал читать, или закуривал, или жевал что-нибудь. У меня было представление о себе, как о добром человеке, у которого нет ненависти к другим, поэтому малейшие признаки злости или отвращения подавлялись.
> 
> Именно поэтому в течение первых месяцев монашества, я отчаянно стремился себя чем-то занять. Я пытался как-то отвлечься, потому что в медитации я начал вспоминать все то, что наме- ренно старался забыть. В моем сознании продолжали всплывать воспоминания детства и юности. Казалось, я был переполнен злостью и ненавистью. Но что-то внутри меня начало понимать, что я должен все это вытерпеть, поэтому я не сдавался. Вся ненависть и злость, которые подавлялись в течение тридцати лет моей жизни, тогда достигли своего пика, и все это выгорело и прекратилось в ходе медитации. Это был процесс очищения.


Всё правильно он пишет. Только это не был процесс очищения и ничего не "сгорело" тогда. В АН 9.3 как раз описывается точно такой же случай, когда монах рвался медитировать, Будда ему отказывал два раза, но на третий сказал - делай что хочешь.. В итоге тот пошёл медить, а его наводнила злоба и жажда. Будда потом ему объяснил, что нужно вначале предварительные вещи развивать, прежде чем отправляться медить.




> Многое современное обучение медитации (и даже випассане) совершенно не обязательно имеет хоть какое-то отношение к буддизму. Это и не хорошо, и не плохо, и не так уж не правильно, я считаю... Просто, так есть. Релаксация тоже полезна в хозяйстве.


Это если медитация не интенсивная. А если _интенсивная_ - то могут начаться проблемы, в том числе психического плана. Один человек из Москвы (кстати, зарегенный на этом форуме) ужё сошёл с ума из-за этого (и прямо сейчас, к слову, он находится в областной московской психушке). Также я читал о немалых подобных случаях на Ланке и Тае. Притом, речь именно шла об интенсиве aka ретрит, когда сразу много медитационных сессий за раз и/или в день. Причина, по мне, опять-таки в том, что люди вообще нисколько не готовы, а берутся сразу за непосильное. Всё равно что какой-нить начинающий штангист сразу возьмётся за штангу в 100 кг, и надорвётся.

----------

Алексей Белый (01.07.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Балдинг (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), До (30.06.2013), Дхармананда (30.06.2013), Карло (30.06.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Всё правильно он пишет. Только это не был процесс очищения и ничего не "сгорело" тогда. В АН 9.3 как раз описывается точно такой же случай, когда монах рвался медитировать, Будда ему отказывал два раза, но на третий сказал - делай что хочешь.. В итоге тот пошёл медить, а его наводнила злоба и жажда. Будда потом ему объяснил, что нужно вначале предварительные вещи развивать, прежде чем отправляться медить.
> 
> 
> 
> Это если медитация не интенсивная. А если _интенсивная_ - то могут начаться проблемы, в том числе психического плана. Один человек из Москвы (кстати, зарегенный на этом форуме) ужё сошёл с ума из-за этого (и прямо сейчас, к слову, он находится в областной московской психушке). Также я читал о немалых подобных случаях на Ланке и Тае. Притом, речь именно шла об интенсиве aka ретрит, когда сразу много медитационных сессий за раз и/или в день.


Да нет, пожалуй это процесс очищения.
Давайте посмотрим, что происходит при глубокой медитации. Человек отвлекает внимание от внешнего мира и направляет его внутрь своего сознания, открывая тем самым дверь в подсознание - этот сундук, где сложены с незапамятных времен все его тенденции, впечатления и переживания. И весь этот хлам обрушивается на него. Неподготовленный человек сойдет с ума, не иначе. Или пойдет у этого хлама на поводу, пускаясь в эзотерические путешествия.
 А что происходит, если человек подготовлен? Он своим осознанием этого процесса как бы вытаскивает на свет этот хлам и тем самым уничтожает все лишнее, освобождается от него. "Сокрушает разум разумом". Таким образом, конечно, происходит очищение подсознания, уничтожение тех корней, которые невидимы в обыденном сознании и к уничтожению которых и призывал Будда. Не зря же Архаты не видят снов. Именно потому, что их сознание очищено. 
Загнать негатив внутрь каждый сможет, а вот вытащить его оттуда и уничтожить - задача посложней. И это можно сделать только медитацией.
Но во время уборки всегда поднимается пыль.

----------

Styeba (30.06.2013), Thaitali (01.07.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (30.06.2013), Балдинг (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Жека (30.06.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

Ну, скажем так, да, есть такая теория в психологии, что нужно "проработать конфликты и комплексы" и т.д., и для этого нужно забуриться в подсознание. Но насколько это работает, я не знаю. Я на себе это проверял - и я знаю прекрасно то, о чём говорит Аджан Сумедхо. Но я не вижу, что эти вещи были так вот уж "вычищены". Это похоже на то, как ты как бы срезаешь верхнюю обыденную часть сознания, и оголяется внутренняя, полная грязи. Но нюанс в том, что ты ничего не можешь с ней поделать - а вместо этого происходит в точности обратное - вся грязь захватывает весь ум целиком. Это не очищение - это погибель .) По крайней мере, я тогда чётко для себя понял, что если не верну обратно этот обыденный защитный слой ума, который снял чрезмерно интенсивной медитацией - дело будет дрянь. И благо, что мне удалось его вернуть. А то мож психушка ещё одним пациентом пополнилась бы ))

Более того, канонически такой метод практики никоим образом не подтверждается. Наоборот, Будда говорит, что вычищение грязи должно происходить иными методами, а не интенсивной медитацией. А вот когда грязь вычищена почти полностью, то тогда нужно интенсивно практиковать медитацию, чтобы добраться до корней и их устранить. Но не раньше. Иначе - как говорит сам Будда в АН 10.99, "тебя либо снесёт, либо ты утонешь":


И тогда Достопочтенный Упали подошёл к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: “Учитель, я хотел бы отправиться в уединённые обиталища в лесах и рощах”. ...

Представь, Упали, большое озеро, и мимо проходил бы огромный слон размером в семь или восемь локтей. Он бы подумал: “Что если я войду в это озеро и, играясь, вымою свои уши и шею. Я помоюсь, попью, выйду и отправлюсь куда пожелаю”. И тогда он вошёл бы в озеро и, играясь, вымыл бы свои уши и шею. Затем он бы помылся, попил, вышел и отправился бы куда пожелал. И почему [он смог так сделать]? Потому что его большое тело находит опору в глубинах [озера].

А затем мимо пробегал бы заяц или кот. Он бы подумал: “Чем же я хуже слона? Я войду в это озеро, и, играясь, вымою свои уши и шею. Я помоюсь, попью, выйду и отправлюсь куда пожелаю”. И затем, не обдумав, он поспешно бы вошёл в глубокое озеро. И можно ожидать, что он либо утонет, либо его снесёт. И почему? Потому что его маленькое тело не находит опоры в глубинах.

Точно также, можно ожидать в случае того, кто говорит: “Я не достигаю сосредоточения, но всё же затворюсь в уединённых обиталищах в лесах и рощах”, что он либо утонет, либо его снесёт...

Ну же, Упали, пребывай в Сангхе. По мере пребывания в Сангхе ты будешь чувствовать себя спокойно”. 


Так вот. Большинство медитаторов или тех, кто хочет начать медитировать - вовсе не слоны. А зайцы и коты .)

----------

Epihod (30.06.2013), Raudex (01.07.2013), SlavaR (30.06.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (30.06.2013), Ашвария (30.06.2013), Балабуст (03.07.2013), Балдинг (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), До (30.06.2013), Карло (01.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Eugeny
> 
> Прекрасное описание. У меня только вопрос: а с таким отношением вам в "миру" не тяжко? Ведь влечение к женщинам - слишком естественное чувство, чтобы его легко оставить, и для оставления есть монашество.


Поначалу было тяжелее отбрасывать влечение, потом проще, дальше чем больше понимания тем легче отбросить. Для монашества прийдёт время, но для себя решил, что бы стать монахом, нужно хотя бы как минимум достичь уровня Анагамина, либо если не получается, то попрактиковать до 30-40 лет максимально возможно, под практиковать разумеется имею ввиду Восьмеричный путь, а не только Сати и Саматху.

----------


## Жека

Дело в том, что все сейчас намного сложнее и хуже, чем во времена Будды. Люди там тысячами достигали магга ньяна, потому что парамиты были большие. Ну, по крайней мере, практиковали какое- то время и достигали.
Сейчас все иначе. Желать достичь уровня анагамина - это очень сильно, конечно, но все это не достигается одним деланием и даже рвением. Мы живем во время упадка, без Будды. Плод Сотапанны уже экстремально тяжело достижим.
Я живу на "острове Дхаммы" и вижу, что творится: например, чистая практика бирманской сатипаттханы была за несколько десятков лет уничтожена тем, что ретриты слелали платными. Где деньги - нет випассаны, ибо в дело вступают нечистые намерения. 
Интенсивные ретриты для большинства нынешних йогинов действительно опасны, однако тут не надо впадать в крайности и надо стараться сбалансировать практику.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да нет, пожалуй это процесс очищения.
> Давайте посмотрим, что происходит при глубокой медитации. Человек отвлекает внимание от внешнего мира и направляет его внутрь своего сознания, открывая тем самым дверь в подсознание - этот сундук, где сложены с незапамятных времен все его тенденции, впечатления и переживания. И весь этот хлам обрушивается на него. Неподготовленный человек сойдет с ума, не иначе. Или пойдет у этого хлама на поводу, пускаясь в эзотерические путешествия.
>  А что происходит, если человек подготовлен? Он своим осознанием этого процесса как бы вытаскивает на свет этот хлам и тем самым уничтожает все лишнее, освобождается от него. "Сокрушает разум разумом". Таким образом, конечно, происходит очищение подсознания, уничтожение тех корней, которые невидимы в обыденном сознании и к уничтожению которых и призывал Будда. Не зря же Архаты не видят снов. Именно потому, что их сознание очищено. 
> Загнать негатив внутрь каждый сможет, а вот вытащить его оттуда и уничтожить - задача посложней. И это можно сделать только медитацией.
> Но во время уборки всегда поднимается пыль.


А еще поднимаются слезы, обиды. Люди истерят, плачут. Большинство не выдерживают. 
Да, психушки тоже случаются, драки, суициды.
Трудно найти середину, причем не чужую, а свою собственную.

----------

Magan Poh (30.06.2013), Zom (30.06.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013), Эделизи (30.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А еще поднимаются слезы, обиды. Люди истерят, плачут. Большинство не выдерживают.
> Да, психушки тоже случаются, драки, суициды.
> Трудно найти середину, причем не чужую, а свою собственную.


Вот я и говорю, ибо берутся не за то, за что следует браться. Отсюда и весь этот бардак. И ничего хорошего в этом нет вообще - потому что потом можно смело начать говорить: "Учение Будды не работает, а тока всё усугубляет, я лично проверял".

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Кунсанг (02.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот я и говорю, ибо берутся не за то, за что следует браться. Отсюда и весь этот бардак. И ничего хорошего в этом нет вообще - потому что потом можно смело начать говорить: "Учение Будды не работает, а тока всё усугубляет, я лично проверял".


В крайности потому что не надо впадать.

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Дело в том, что все сейчас намного сложнее и хуже, чем во времена Будды. Люди там тысячами достигали магга ньяна, потому что парамиты были большие. Ну, по крайней мере, практиковали какое- то время и достигали.
> Сейчас все иначе. Желать достичь уровня анагамина - это очень сильно, конечно, но все это не достигается одним деланием и даже рвением. Мы живем во время упадка, без Будды. Плод Сотапанны уже экстремально тяжело достижим.
> Я живу на "острове Дхаммы" и вижу, что творится: например, чистая практика бирманской сатипаттханы была за несколько десятков лет уничтожена тем, что ретриты слелали платными. Где деньги - нет випассаны, ибо в дело вступают нечистые намерения. 
> Интенсивные ретриты для большинства нынешних йогинов действительно опасны, однако тут не надо впадать в крайности и надо стараться сбалансировать практику.


Будда учил, что следование восьмеричному пути приводит к Ниббане, это учение на все времена,для всех людей.

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Зом, так мы об одном и том же говорим. Я ведь и начал с того, что человек должен быть готов к тому, что откроется ему. Нужны не только правильные взгляды и мудрость, но и величайшая сила духа, чтобы встретиться с собой внутренним. Абсолютно с вами согласен. Только подготовленный человек может приступать к серьезной медитации. Но если этот подсознательный пласт вообще не беспокоить, то после смерти-то что будет, когда он вырвется? А в следующей жизни? Это внутреннее содержание никуда ведь не исчезнет. Я вот думаю, не зря все-таки при медитации мы настраиваемся на позитив, добро, на джханы (Небесные уровни). Это ведь защита и культивирование лучшего в нас. Иначе в такой мрак можно вляпаться, мама дорогая! Я тоже это по себе знаю. И да, надо быть очень осторожным. Лучше вовремя остановиться и переждать до лучших времен. 
Я вот еще что вспомнил по поводу страха перед своим подсознанием: однажды, во время операции, когда я чуть не умер, было мне такое видение под наркозом: я сначала летел по коридору под потолком и тихонько радовался, что у меня нет тела и ничего не болит. Потом я увидел огромное зеркало. Я почему-то точно знал, что это за зеркало и знал, что мне необходимо в него посмотреть, прежде чем отправиться дальше. Но я не смог этого сделать. Отступил перед страхом, что же я увижу, если у меня нет тела. Я понял, что увижу свое внутреннее содержание, о котором ничего не знаю. Интуитивный ужас заставил меня немедленно вернуться назад. 
Так что - шутки плохи с этими делами. Нужна очень серьезная духовная подготовка. А когда она будет - кто знает? Может к тому времени и пугаться будет нечего. Эта подготовка тоже ведь очищает, правда?

----------

Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Будда учил, что следование восьмеричному пути приводит к Ниббане, это учение на все времена,для всех людей.


Не для всех, а у кого глаза лишь немного покрыты пылью. Такие люди создают причины и рождаются в эпоху Будды. Им легко понять и принять его Истину. Мы можем восторгаться, о, вот зачем изучать Канон, когда надо просто услышать одну фразу и "ты уже там"? А ты все не там, а тут, и все потому, что тот поток Истины, который влечет людей к Ниббане - очень могуществен и силен при живом Будде и - покрыт трудностями и колючками в эпоху царствования лже - Дхаммы. А именно последний вариант у нас сейчас. 
Я не говорю, что "нельзя". Можно, но если при Будде это как бы грести по бурному океану на лодке с кормчим, который все знает, а ты только "подгребаешь". А в кали югу все не так легко.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вот я и говорю, ибо берутся не за то, за что следует браться. Отсюда и весь этот бардак. И ничего хорошего в этом нет вообще - потому что потом можно смело начать говорить: "Учение Будды не работает, а тока всё усугубляет, я лично проверял".


Дело в том, что так или иначе тот ужас подсознания, который есть у всех нас, его так или иначе надо потихоньку выгребать. Неправильно думать, что если раз не получилось - нужно вообще забыть и делать что- то другое. В этом случае я не поощряю выборочное цитирование сутт по многим причинам. Это и ситуативность (каждому человеку Будда объяснял Дхамму на его языке: с пахарями - о пахоте, с музыкантами - о музыке, с огне поклонниками - об огне).
Будда в Каноне всегда говорит, по сути, одно и то же, но разными словами. Я уже говорила, что английское слово "медитэйшен" для нас - это сидеть в позе лотоса. В пали нет такого слова, но есть слово "построение", бхавана, которая как раз включает разные этапы, которые практикуются во многом параллельно и поддерживают друг друга.
Важный также момент, что в эпоху Будды люди в принципе верили в перерождения и камму, поэтому часть самма диттхи уже в них присутствовала, чего нет у россиян (даже буддистов). Поэтому у них нет мотивации "делать дану", как вы всегда  акцентируете, но есть мотивация именно позы лотоса, приятных ощущений, мистики.
Им как раз нужно "прививать" веру в прошлые и следующие жизни и в необходимость избавления от страданий. 
Насчет опасности коротких интенсивных курсов - согласна.

----------

Raudex (01.07.2013), Styeba (30.06.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Но если этот подсознательный пласт вообще не беспокоить, то после смерти-то что будет, когда он вырвется? А в следующей жизни? Это внутреннее содержание никуда ведь не исчезнет.


Так его как раз и не надо беспокоить неправильным подходом. А беспокоить надо правильным. Я, собстна, об этом.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Карло (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Дело в том, что так или иначе тот ужас подсознания, который есть у всех нас, его так или иначе надо потихоньку выгребать. Неправильно думать, что если раз не получилось - нужно вообще забыть и делать что- то другое. В этом случае я не поощряю выборочное цитирование сутт по многим причинам. Это и ситуативность (каждому человеку Будда объяснял Дхамму на его языке: с пахарями - о пахоте, с музыкантами - о музыке, с огне поклонниками - об огне).


Правильный *поэтапный* подход к практике - это отнюдь не выборочное цитирование сутт. Это - золотой стандарт, который ныне, почему-то, никто соблюдать не хочет, а бежит сразу в ретритные центры зад отсиживать.

И я говорю вовсе не об эзотериках и прочих, фанатах "энергий космоса" и т.д. которые участвуют во всех этих ретритах. Я говорю именно о буддистах, которые неправильно практикуют, пытаясь упираться рогом и надрываться над штангой в 100 кг.

----------

Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Другая цитата от того же автора.

Бывает, что пока мы не начнем медитировать, мы не осознаем как много в нашей жизни страха и неуверенности, берущих свое начало в детских переживаниях. Помню, в детстве у меня был очень хороший друг, который вдруг стал ко мне плохо относитьсячерез медитацию я понял, насколько сильно это небольшое событие повлияло на мои дальнейшие отношения с другими людьми — меня постоянно преследовал страх оказаться отвергнутым. Я даже не задумывался об этом, пока это воспоминание не начало всплывать в моем сознании во время медитации. Рассудок понимает, что нелепо все время думать о трагедиях детства. Но если они продолжают возникать у вас в сознании в среднем возрасте, возможно, они пытаются вам что-то донести о предубеждениях, которые сформировались, когда вы были ребенком.
Когда вы замечаете, что во время медитации всплывают вос поминания или навязчивые страхи, вместо того, чтобы огорчаться или расстраиваться, рассматривайте их как нечто, что нужно принять в сознание, чтобы оставить. Вы можете устроить повседневную жизнь так, чтобы не видеть этих вещей, чтобы возможность их появления была минимальной. Вы можете посвятить себя множеству важных дел и быть постоянно занятым, тогда эти тревоги и безымянные страхи никогда не придут в сознание. Но что происходит, когда вы отпускаете? Желания или навязчивые мысли движутся — движутся к завершению. Все прекращается. И тогда у вас случается понимание, что жажда прекратилась. Это третий аспект Третьей Благородной Истины: прекращение было осуществлено.

----------

AlekseyE (30.06.2013), Ittosai (30.06.2013), Styeba (30.06.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Правильный *поэтапный* подход к практике - это отнюдь не выборочное цитирование сутт. Это - золотой стандарт, который ныне, почему-то, никто соблюдать не хочет, а бежит сразу в ретритные центры зад отсиживать.


Ну так первый этап - Правильные Воззрения. А его нельзя взять в пустоте, потому что для него самого требуются определенные действия: общение с умными, основательное внимание, а этого не бывает без какого- то уровня осознанности, без какого- то уровня нравственности, без какого- то опыта концентрации. Это - клубок, и нельзя говорить: я сейчас буду уничтожать взгляды о самости и стану сотапанной! Так не происходит, потому что для уничтожения взглядов о Я человеку также нужно иметь некое понимание о том, что жажда ведет к страданию, и что нужно жить, осознавая, как ты живешь и что делаешь и так далее.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так его как раз и не надо беспокоить неправильным подходом. А беспокоить надо правильным. Я, собстна, об этом.


Я тоже.

----------


## Федор Ф

А может быть, когда Будда говорил "сокрушить разум разумом", он имел в виду, что утверждение разума (мне не нравится слово "ум") в добре (джханы) сокрушает все негативное содержание подсознания. Поэтому только через метту, нравственность, мудрость, радость, покой можно приступать к медитации, тогда и негатива этого не будет. Свет уничтожит тьму?

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А может быть, когда Будда говорил "сокрушить разум разумом", он имел в виду, что утверждение разума (мне не нравится слово "ум") в добре (джханы) сокрушает все негативное содержание подсознания. Поэтому только через метту, нравственность, мудрость, радость, покой можно приступать к медитации, тогда и негатива этого не будет. Свет уничтожит тьму?


О, вот как раз про метта бхавану расскажу о себе.
Год назад мой трехмесячный ретрит начался отлично: великолепный любимый Учитель, прекрасные люди рядом, самадхи - как по маслу, восторг и радость. Ужас пришел в метте. Если вы в курсе бирманского варианта этой практики, она выполняется так: сначала минут 10-20 ты делаешь метту на себя ( пусть я буду счастлив, пусть достигну Ниббаны, пусть уйдут все килесы...) Потом выбираешь еще четыре важных для тебя человека. Обычно это родители, учитель и друг, но не важно. Тут пришел мой кошмар. Я поняла, что такого количества претензий к родителям я вообще для себя не осознавала, и пытаясь посылать луч любви отцу, видела одну и ту же картину: я ребенок, заперта в пустой темной квартире, отец ушел на гулянку и мне очень страшно, я на грани истерики.
Картинка с навязчивостью садиста всплывала в памяти, а с ней голосок внутри: ага, а вспомни еще мужа, что он сделал тебе? Забыла? А вот того, другого? 
В итоге метта кончалась тем, что я уговаривала себя, ну ну, Женя, успокойся, все хорошо. Учитель посмотрел на меня и сказал: ты должна все это преодолеть, но забудь о родителях, делай на тех людей, которые реально приятны, или на себя и забудь про всех остальных.
Постепенно я успокоилась (на этот счет).

----------

Ittosai (30.06.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (30.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ну так первый этап - Правильные Воззрения. А его нельзя взять в пустоте, потому что для него самого требуются определенные действия: общение с умными, основательное внимание, а этого не бывает без какого- то уровня осознанности, без какого- то уровня нравственности, без какого- то опыта концентрации. Это - клубок, и нельзя говорить: я сейчас буду уничтожать взгляды о самости и стану сотапанной! Так не происходит


Ошибаетесь. Так - происходит. Посмотрите любые сутты. Все случаи достижения вступления в поток обретались, когда люди послушали проповедь и кое-что поняли. При этом, это были люди простые - а не медитаторы, не аскеты, не отшельники. Министры, цари, нищие, фермеры, богачи, воины, банкиры, и даже наёмные убийцы, тётки из гарема и как минимум одна проститутка. Они не занимались медитацией, а тщательно слушали и правильно направляли ум, анализируя сказанное. Сделав так, если кто понял, тот понял. А кто не понял, тот и не понял. А вот далее уже идёт остальная практика, основанная на этом понимании. А если ты не понял - то ты хоть сто лет зад отсиживай в ретритах - так и не поймёшь .)

Впрочем, я не спорю с тем, что некоторый уровень индрий для этого необходим. Но что важно - для этого уровня медитация никакая не нужна вообще.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ошибаетесь. Так - происходит. Посмотрите любые сутты. Все случаи достижения вступления в поток обретались, когда люди послушали проповедь и кое-что поняли. При этом, это были люди простые - а не медитаторы, не аскеты, не отшельники. Министры, цари, нищие, фермеры, богачи, воины. Они не занимались медитацией, а тщательно слушали и правильно направляли ум. Сделав так, если кто понял, тот понял. А кто не понял, тот и не понял. А вот далее уже идёт остальная практика, основанная на этом понимании.


Еще раз: все люди, которые лично встретились с Буддой - люди высоких совершенств и благих заслуг. Почитайте истории для Тхера и Тхери- гатхи: все люди, которые легко вступили в Поток или в архарство- в прошлом практиковали и совершали очень "meritorious deeds". Поэтому кажется, как все просто. Они смогли "взять мессадж" именно по причине чистоты и сконцентрированности ума, который был нацелен на благое. У них были уже развиты и сати, и пання, им было достаточно "щелчка". Хотя вот взять первых пять архатов. Все говорят, они достигли Пути немедленно услышав первую проповедь, но ничего подобного. Будда их учил несколько месяцев.
Нельзя ничего взять из пустоты, все появляется в комплексе. И уж тем более бессмысленно говорить европейцам: давайте носите дану сорок лет и потом я дам вам подушку для медитации. Так - не работает.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Нельзя ничего взять из пустоты, все появляется в комплексе. И уж тем более бессмысленно говорить европейцам: давайте носите дану сорок лет и потом я дам вам подушку для медитации. Так - не работает.


Так комплекс должен быть правильным, а не неправильным. Вначале носите дану, а уже потом на подушку, а не наоборот. Будда по этому поводу вполне ясно выражался, когда говорил о поэтапности. А поэтапность означает, что вначале вы направляете усилия на одно, затем, достигая успеха в этом, направляете на другое. Если вы направляете усилия на то, что идёт в конце, а не вначале - то вы делаете _неправильно_. И ещё раз я это повторю - Будда никогда не говорил так: "идите медитируйте, а потом всё остальное". Но говорил в точности обратное: "Вначале всё остальное, а уже после этого идите медитируйте".

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так комплекс должен быть правильным, а не неправильным. Вначале носите дану, а уже потом на подушку, а не наоборот. Будда по этому поводу вполне ясно выражался, когда говорил о поэтапности. А поэтапность означает, что вначале вы направляете усилия на одно, затем, достигая успеха в этом, направляете на другое. Если вы направляете усилия на то, что идёт в конце, а не вначале - то вы делаете _неправильно_.


Будда вообще никого не звал на "подушку". Он учил Истине, на тот процент, который мог понять человек.
"Подушка" противопоказана людям с ярко выраженной безнравственностью и жестокостью, тут действительно с человеком надо о простых вещах говорить (что воровать плохо, например). Или если человек в сильном стрессе после горя. 
Остальные спокойно могут потихоньку - потихоньку читать книги, потихоньку делать анапанасати или метту, воспитывать осознанность. Желание щедрости (если его нет изначально) оно не придет, если ему буддийский монах скажет давать дану. Скорее при нашем менталитете его заподозрят в корысти (платные ретриты - обыденное дело). 
Желание быть щедрым может появиться после усвоения взглядов о Камма- випака. Если человек не верит в множественность жизни, какая дана? Зачем она ему?

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если человек не верит в множественность жизни, какая дана? Зачем она ему?


А кто не верит-то? А если не верит - то зачем ему "подушка"?

----------


## Жека

> А кто не верит-то? А если не верит - то зачем ему "подушка"?


Для релаксации.
Не верят очень многие, в т ч участники этого форума. 
Мой однокурсник, который хочет писать диссертацию о буддизме, считает, что Будда взял идеи реинкарнации из индуизма, чтобы угодить индусам.

----------

Alex (30.06.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тут пришел мой кошмар. Я поняла, что такого количества претензий к родителям я вообще для себя не осознавала, и пытаясь посылать луч любви отцу, видела одну и ту же картину: я ребенок, заперта в пустой темной квартире, отец ушел на гулянку и мне очень страшно, я на грани истерики.
> Картинка с навязчивостью садиста всплывала в памяти, а с ней голосок внутри: ага, а вспомни еще мужа, что он сделал тебе? Забыла? А вот того, другого?


Надо всех простить, Женя. Они ведь по глупости своей обижали вас, по неведению, а не со злобы. Все ведь страдают. И их обижали тоже. Так обида безначальная и плетет свои сансарные сети. Вы ведь мне говорили, что злых людей не бывает. Даже если кто-то зол (как Шопенгауэр), то, представляете, как он несчастен! Вы же сами говорили, что Шопенгауэр был несчастен. Злой человек живет, как хищник в клетке. Тяжело ему. А что их ждет в следующей жизни? Подумайте об этом. Пожалейте всех и ваша обида пройдет.

----------

Топпер- (01.07.2013), Энн Тэ (30.06.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Для релаксации.
> Не верят очень многие, в т ч участники этого форума. 
> Мой однокурсник, который хочет писать диссертацию о буддизме, считает, что Будда взял идеи реинкарнации из индуизма, чтобы угодить индусам.


А к "подушке" он как относится? Посоветуйте ему посидеть до 4 джханы, сам и вспомнит свои прошлые жизни. Вот тогда пусть дессертацию и пишет.

----------


## Жека

> Надо всех простить, Женя. Они ведь по глупости своей обижали вас, по неведению, а не со злобы. Все ведь страдают. И их обижали тоже. Так обида безначальная и плетет свои сансарные сети. Вы ведь мне говорили, что злых людей не бывает. Даже если кто-то зол (как Шопенгауэр), то, представляете, как он несчастен! Вы же сами говорили, что Шопенгауэр был несчастен. Злой человек живет, как хищник в клетке. Тяжело ему. А что их ждет в следующей жизни? Подумайте об этом. Пожалейте всех и ваша обида пройдет.


Если бы все было так просто) Вопрос ведь не в прощении, на уровне обычного сознания все эти эпизоды давно улетучились в суете. Кто из взрослых думает о детских обидах? А они живут где - то "там" и влияют на день сегодняшний, подспудно. 
Здесь ум работает, как механизм, который нацелен на самозащиту и самовыживание. Эти две силы очень сильны, это и есть бхава- танха. Бхава- танха мало заботится о других, ее цель - поддерживать собственное существование в бесконечных воплощениях. Обиды и страдания - это ее пища. Это тот механизм, который вращает колесо, то бессознательное, которое так глубоко спрятано, что его не видно. Не видеть омрачения - это и есть авиджа.
Жажда и гнев - это защитные функции ума, и они крайне трудно уничтожимы. Лесные монахи могут годами жить в "безмятежности", думая, что они архаты, но бхава- танха не ушла, она просто скрыта. Гнев не ушел - он лишь замаскирован. 
Медитация снимает слои, и это часто боль, через которую надо пройти, ну, или остаться на уровне "традиционных буддистов": пришли в фул Мун в монастырь, в белых одеждах, поспали в медитационном зале и домой.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если бы все было так просто) Вопрос ведь не в прощении, на уровне обычного сознания все эти эпизоды давно улетучились в суете. Кто из взрослых думает о детских обидах? А они живут где - то "там" и влияют на день сегодняшний, подспудно. 
> Здесь ум работает, как механизм, который нацелен на самозащиту и самовыживание. Эти две силы очень сильны, это и есть бхава- танха. Бхава- танха мало заботится о других, ее цель - поддерживать собственное существование в бесконечных воплощениях. Обиды и страдания - это ее пища. Это тот механизм, который вращает колесо, то бессознательное, которое так глубоко спрятано, что его не видно. Не видеть омрачения - это и есть авиджа.
> Жажда и гнев - это защитные функции ума, и они крайне трудно уничтожимы. Лесные монахи могут годами жить в "безмятежности", думая, что они архаты, но бхава- танха не ушла, она просто скрыта


Так вот и цель-то-  увидеть ее мудростью. Не служить ей обидами своими, а разоблачить, узнать ее, чтобы сказать: "Я знаю тебя, Мара! Ты Мара злой!" И она не сможет уже скрыться от вас, распознанная - она не сможет руководить вами.

----------


## Жека

> Так вот и цель-то увидеть ее мудростью. Не служить ей обидами своими, а разоблачить, узнать ее, чтобы сказать: "Я знаю тебя, Мара! Ты Мара злой!" И она не сможет уже скрыться от вас, распознанная - она не сможет руководить вами.


Федор, я же написала, что та тема с отцом для меня была закрыта, там уже все ок.
Просто это как банановое дерево: а там слои, слои (с). 
Вы подумайте, что такое эта бхава- танха, сколько жизней она была с нами, и как она прячется; если вы не видете - это не значит, что ее нет. Я вот смотрю на детей иногда. Вроде маленький совсем, никто не учил его желать и отвращаться, а нате же - все при нем: только что не по нраву - крик, и "Я" уже вполне себе серьезное и все остальное. 
Это не на уровне обид, это на уровне инстинктов, биологии, это, если хотите, вихрь самсары. 
Для нас, людей, которые живут в то время, как мы живем - медитация - это "работа" на всю жизнь, и конца ей не видно.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Да, я знаю, что непросто. Я же не спорю. Но, опять же, если не поймем, что к чему (правильные взгляды) и не будем знать, что с этим делать, то никогда это и не кончится. Вот я и рассуждаю.

----------

Жека (30.06.2013), Энн Тэ (30.06.2013)

----------


## Жека

У меня есть теория на этот счет (частично позаимствована из работы Розенберга).
Вот есть человек, который, согласно высшей Истине, является лишь непостоянным сочетанием ментальных и материальных элементов. Элементы эти находятся в вечно кружении, и создаются омрачениями, которые стремятся существовать всегда и они на самом деле рады даже страданиям. Вот посмотрите, как люди радуются гневу: "Ай, молодец я! Как ему все сказал, негодяи", или - " Правильно его посадили, еще больше надо было дать!"
Люди в восторге от своей злости! В восторге от жажды: от форм, от влюбленности, от идей ("о, какая интересная мысль/фильм/ книга"). В восторге от того, что считают постоянным и счастливым.
Это как бы основной "вихрь". Его символ - огонь, и он поддерживает жизнь и мечется из существования в существование.
"О, бхикку, все пылает..."
Этот поток может даже принимать духовную форму и выражаться в непрерывном движении: о, новый ретрит, новая практика, а может поехать в Индию... Нет, лучше в Бирму ... Скорее бы достичь хотя бы стадии сотапанны. Может, есть более короткий путь? 
И так далее. 
Другой вихрь ему противоположен и он стремится не к становлению, но к угашению и Покою. Он тоже силен, но для него нужно много условий: путь к прекращению тернист. Однако именно второй вихрь дхамм имеет вкус Истины и энергию всех Будд и ариев. 
Будда сказал однажды: "Человек на Пути защищен Потоком Дхаммы".
Когда в миру появляется Будда, этот поток чрезвычайно могуществен, и нужно как бы только довериться ему, встроиться в него. 
В иное время он тоже есть, но далеко не такой силы.

----------

Volkoff (22.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Собственно очистка подсознания - это и есть одна из опций Випассаны. Как мне объяснял мастер медитации Випассаны, дост. Ваджрагньяна, в вашем сознании будут всплывать некие образы, они будут приходить к вам несколько раз и потом уйдут совсем.

----------

Styeba (30.06.2013), Thaitali (01.07.2013), Богдан Б (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (30.06.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не для всех, а у кого глаза лишь немного покрыты пылью. Такие люди создают причины и рождаются в эпоху Будды. Им легко понять и принять его Истину. Мы можем восторгаться, о, вот зачем изучать Канон, когда надо просто услышать одну фразу и "ты уже там"? А ты все не там, а тут, и все потому, что тот поток Истины, который влечет людей к Ниббане - очень могуществен и силен при живом Будде и - покрыт трудностями и колючками в эпоху царствования лже - Дхаммы. А именно последний вариант у нас сейчас. 
> Я не говорю, что "нельзя". Можно, но если при Будде это как бы грести по бурному океану на лодке с кормчим, который все знает, а ты только "подгребаешь". А в кали югу все не так легко.


Ну это ваши воззрения, я с ними не согласен.
Во первых он учил и тех, у кого были сильно покрыты пылью, просто им дольше приходилось практиковать
Во вторых и сейчас есть люди, которые услышав лишь фразу из канона могут достичь плода.
В третьих если мы вот так пессемистично будем на всё смотреть то Кали Юга прийдет быстрей, а сейчас не Кали Юга, Кали Юга в буддийских принципах это период отсутствия учения Будды, а сейчас пока есть такая возможность нужно наоборот быстрее торопиться и практиковать с целью достичь Ниббаны, иначе когда учение будет полностью утеряно, прийдётся ждать следующей встречи с учением, и шансы на это мизерные, а уж на то, что бы принять учение ещё мизернее. 
Я заметил в вас некую слабость к Индии и к прошлому, но пора понять, что Дхаммы в Индии нет, учение там извратилось и исказилось и стало потеряно для Индии, теперь Индия это лишь оскорбление Дхаммы, оскорбляет она именно тем, что отвергла Дхамму. И прошлое уже не вернуть, нужно жить настоящим, как и учил Будда.Майтрея прийдет не скоро, а перед этим, если достичь высоких плодов, прийдётся пережить много Дукхи, и не факт, что в том рождении вы согласитесь с его учением, а не отвергнете, и вам прийдётся в таком случае ждать ещё множество рождений. Вы видите сколько катаклизмов сейчас в Индии? Это ведь очевидно она расплачивается за отказ от Дхаммы. Погрязнув в пагубных воззрениях она погрязла в нищете и наводнениях. Если бы вы поняли Дукху поглубже, то быстрее стремились бы к Ниббане. Я вас конечно и не осуждаю за это, ведь как говорил Будда женщинам сложнее понять Дхамму.

----------


## Жека

> Ну это ваши воззрения, я с ними не согласен.
> Во первых он учил и тех, у кого были сильно покрыты пылью, просто им дольше приходилось практиковать
> Во вторых и сейчас есть люди, которые услышав лишь фразу из канона могут достичь плода.
> В третьих если мы вот так пессемистично будем на всё смотреть то Кали Юга прийдет быстрей, а сейчас не Кали Юга, Кали Юга в буддийских принципах это период отсутствия учения Будды, а сейчас пока есть такая возможность нужно наоборот быстрее торопиться и практиковать с целью достичь Ниббаны, иначе когда учение будет полностью утеряно, прийдётся ждать следующей встречи с учением, и шансы на это мизерные, а уж на то, что бы принять учение ещё мизернее. 
> Я заметил в вас некую слабость к Индии и к прошлому, но пора понять, что Дхаммы в Индии нет, учение там извратилось и исказилось и стало потеряно для Индии, теперь Индия это лишь оскорбление Дхаммы, оскорбляет она именно тем, что отвергла Дхамму. И прошлое уже не вернуть, нужно жить настоящим, как и учил Будда.Майтрея прийдет не скоро, а перед этим, если достичь высоких плодов, прийдётся пережить много Дукхи, и не факт, что в том рождении вы согласитесь с его учением, а не отвергнете, и вам прийдётся в таком случае ждать ещё множество рождений. Вы видите сколько катаклизмов сейчас в Индии? Это ведь очевидно она расплачивается за отказ от Дхаммы. Погрязнув в пагубных воззрениях она погрязла в нищете и наводнениях. Если бы вы поняли Дукху поглубже, то быстрее стремились бы к Ниббане. Я вас конечно и не осуждаю за это, ведь как говорил Будда женщинам сложнее понять Дхамму.


Даже не знаю, что на это ответить )))
Во- первых, очевидность того, что "сейчас все намного сложнее" она вообще, на мой взгляд, не нуждается в доказательствах.
Во-вторых, это не пессимизм, а реализм и реалии в том, что Дхамма искажена и даже буддийские страны - тому подтверждение.
Ваше мнение об Индии мне понятно, вы там уже "отличились" своим паломничеством, я помню про "диких людей" и как "все ужасно". 
В- третьих, Будда никогда не говорил о том, что женщинам трудно понять Дхамму. Это ваши инсинуации, которые довольно забавны: откуда в русских мальчиках из Тхервадинской традиции столько шовинизма? Кто вас так обидел?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Дам вас дружеский совет: вместо того чтобы на уровне вашего духовного развития смотреть на людей как на грязный организм с нечистотами - попробуйте попрактиковать дружелюбие и терпимость. И съездите в Бодхгайю в следующий раз с добрым настроем, не судя, кто и за что получает "катаклизмы".

----------

Magan Poh (01.07.2013), Vladiimir (01.07.2013), Volkoff (22.07.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (01.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> Даже не знаю, что на это ответить )))
> Во- первых, очевидность того, что "сейчас все намного сложнее" она вообще, на мой взгляд, не нуждается в доказательствах.
> Во-вторых, это не пессимизм, а реализм и реалии в том, что Дхамма искажена и даже буддийские страны - тому подтверждение.
> Ваше мнение об Индии мне понятно, вы там уже "отличились" своим паломничеством, я помню про "диких людей" и как "все ужасно". 
> В- третьих, Будда никогда не говорил о том, что женщинам трудно понять Дхамму. Это ваши инсинуации, которые довольно забавны: откуда в русских мальчиках из Тхервадинской традиции столько шовинизма? Кто вас так обидел? 
> Дам вас дружеский совет: вместо того чтобы на уровне вашего духовного развития смотреть на людей как на грязный организм с нечистотами - попробуйте попрактиковать дружелюбие и терпимость. И съездите в Бодхгайю в следующий раз с добрым настроем, не судя, кто и за что получает "катаклизмы".


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....840#post530840

----------


## Thaitali

Медитация, практикуемая правильно, это очень сильная и действенная вещь. Подходить к ней нужно очень индивидуально и осторожно. На первых этапах обычно много неприятного выходит на поверхность. Не все к этому готовы. С этим нужно работать, желательно под руководством опытного учителя, который в зависимости от (тяжести) ваших состояний подстраивает\приспосабливает технику. Не все могут поднять штангу сразу в 100 кг, кому-то надо начинать с 5 кг.Важно найти проверенную технику(и учителя), которая для вас работает и вы видите результаты. Где-то упор больше делается на осознание страдания, где-то на осознание изменчивости или безличностности. 
А в процессе ретрита те, кто еще не готов к встрече и работе со своими загрязнениями, просто уезжают. Некоторые не следуют технике\инструкциям, а делают что-то свое и играют с умом, что опасно.
Многие доходят до конца и видят результаты. Эти результаты меняют их самих и их жизнь. У многих только после медитации приходит истинное понимание необходимости нравственного поведения, щедрости и т.д. Это внутреннее интуитивное понимание, оно пришло через собственный опыт.Не интеллектуальное, потому что так где-то написано. Все очень индивидуально. В любом случае медитация – это очень тяжелая работа, сладки только ее плоды в будущем.

----------

Magan Poh (01.07.2013), Styeba (01.07.2013), Алексей Е (04.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Тут еще важно учитывать цели медитации. Если это просто психотерапевтические цели, то я не верю в действенность такой медитации. Истинная медитация преследует только духовные цели. Поэтому кто попало заниматься ею не может безнаказанно. Не зря же Будда говорил, что Дхамма может убить, если неправильно к ней подходить, как змея, схваченная за хвост, может ужалить человека.

----------

Алексей Е (04.07.2013), Жека (02.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Не зря же Будда говорил, что Дхамма может убить, если неправильно к ней подходить, как змея, схваченная за хвост, может ужалить человека.


Он говорил об этом *не в этой связи*. Будьте осторожнее, а то сделаете очень пагубные выводы.

----------

Нико (01.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Многие доходят до конца и видят результаты. Эти результаты меняют их самих и их жизнь. У многих только после медитации приходит истинное понимание необходимости нравственного поведения, щедрости и т.д. Это внутреннее интуитивное понимание, оно пришло через собственный опыт.Не интеллектуальное, потому что так где-то написано. Все очень индивидуально. В любом случае медитация – это очень тяжелая работа, сладки только ее плоды в будущем.


И каким таким образом ретрит по випассане вдруг внезапно ни с того ни сего заставит человека "быть нравственным" не потому, что ему об этом кто-то сказал, а потому что он "что-то увидел"? Вы сидите и практикуете махасисаядовские методики наблюдения тела и т.д. - и вдруг у вас интуитивное понимание: "буду нравственным всю жизнь"? Чё-т неувязочка .)

Вот я понимаю, человек идёт по улице, и увидел как кто-то кого-то убил. И он решил не делать так сам никогда. Вот это я понимаю. Или увидел как воруют, или увидел, как изменяют, или увидел со стороны как бухают. И решил не делать так сам. Вот это да, это называется "увидел" и "пришло через собственный опыт".

Да и вообще, если посмотреть, как раз многие, кто занимаются випассаной, по жизни весьма далеки и от буддизма и от нравственности (последнее, бывает, выполняют, потому что их инструктор по медитации сказал, что "вроде так надо").




> С этим нужно работать, желательно под руководством опытного учителя, который в зависимости от (тяжести) ваших состояний подстраивает\приспосабливает технику. Не все могут поднять штангу сразу в 100 кг, кому-то надо начинать с 5 кг.Важно найти проверенную технику(и учителя), которая для вас работает и вы видите результаты. Где-то упор больше делается на осознание страдания, где-то на осознание изменчивости или безличностности.
> А в процессе ретрита те, кто еще не готов к встрече и работе со своими загрязнениями, просто уезжают.


Когда я говорил о штанге в 100 кг - то под этим я как раз и подразумевал ретрит или медитацию как таковую. В буддизме есть другие практики, не имеющие отношения к ретиртам и випассанам. Вот с них и надо начинать. В первую очередь с "практики тщательного изучения теоретической Дхаммы". А не с "выбора техники которая для вас работает" ,)

----------

Epihod (02.07.2013), Eugeny (01.07.2013), Ашвария (01.07.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013), Федор Ф (01.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Он говорил об этом *не в этой связи*. Будьте осторожнее, а то сделаете очень пагубные выводы.


Вы ведь сами утверждаете, что ко всему нужно умело и правильно подходить. Я лишь подтверждаю вашу мысль. И с самого начала твержу, что любая практика должна основываться на правильных взглядах. Что-то не так?

----------


## Топпер

> А кто не верит-то? А если не верит - то зачем ему "подушка"?


Не буду показывать пальцем, но среди наших дзенцев, встречал в той или иной мере именно такой подход.

----------

Федор Ф (01.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Медитация, практикуемая правильно, это очень сильная и действенная вещь. Подходить к ней нужно очень индивидуально и осторожно. На первых этапах обычно много неприятного выходит на поверхность. Не все к этому готовы. С этим нужно работать, желательно под руководством опытного учителя, который в зависимости от (тяжести) ваших состояний подстраивает\приспосабливает технику. Не все могут поднять штангу сразу в 100 кг, кому-то надо начинать с 5 кг.Важно найти проверенную технику(и учителя), которая для вас работает и вы видите результаты. Где-то упор больше делается на осознание страдания, где-то на осознание изменчивости или безличностности. 
> А в процессе ретрита те, кто еще не готов к встрече и работе со своими загрязнениями, просто уезжают. Некоторые не следуют технике\инструкциям, а делают что-то свое и играют с умом, что опасно.
> Многие доходят до конца и видят результаты. Эти результаты меняют их самих и их жизнь. У многих только после медитации приходит истинное понимание необходимости нравственного поведения, щедрости и т.д. Это внутреннее интуитивное понимание, оно пришло через собственный опыт.Не интеллектуальное, потому что так где-то написано. Все очень индивидуально. В любом случае медитация – это очень тяжелая работа, сладки только ее плоды в будущем.


И ещё желательно не постить по всем форумам объявления о платных затворах.

----------


## Zom

> Вы ведь сами утверждаете, что ко всему нужно умело и правильно подходить. Я лишь подтверждаю вашу мысль. И с самого начала твержу, что любая практика должна основываться на правильных взглядах. Что-то не так?


Пример со змеёй в МН 22 был _не о том_, что буддийская практика опасна. Он был о том, что если кто-то изучает Дхамму исключительно для того, чтобы вести полемики, дебаты и споры - вот тогда, это будет похоже на то, как будто Дхамма ухвачена как змея. И именно это принесёт вред и страдания, а не осуществляемая буддийская практика (пусть даже неумело осуществляемая, в плане непоследовательности, непонимании чему нужно уделять внимание вначале, а чему потом).

И я не согласен с тем, что если человек с неправильными воззрениями будет практиковать что-то из буддийского пути - например - правильную речь - то для него это обернётся страданием. Не обернётся, даже несмотря на его неправильные воззрения. И так - со всеми остальными буддийскими практиками. Но что я хочу донести (не знаю, насколько хорошо мне это удаётся) - что _правильно осуществляемая_ интенсивная буддийская медитация может привести к беде, если подходить к ней неготовым. В том числе, даже если человек обладает правильными воззрениями.

----------

Богдан Б (01.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но что я хочу донести (не знаю, насколько хорошо мне это удаётся) - что _правильно осуществляемая_ интенсивная буддийская медитация может привести к беде, если подходить к ней неготовым. В том числе, даже если человек обладает правильными воззрениями.


Я это же хочу донести. Буквально используя то же слово - "не готовым". Но вы упорно спорите со мной. Что с вами, Zom?

----------


## Zom

Выражайтесь тогда точнее. Потому что то, что вы думаете, и то, что вы пишите - расходится.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Выражайтесь тогда точнее. Потому что то, что вы думаете, и то, что вы пишите - расходится.






> Зом, так мы об одном и том же говорим. Я ведь и начал с того, что* человек должен быть готов* к тому, что откроется ему. Нужны не только правильные взгляды и мудрость, но и величайшая сила духа, чтобы встретиться с собой внутренним. Абсолютно с вами согласен. Только подготовленный человек может приступать к серьезной медитации.


В чем здесь расхождение с вашими утверждениями или моими собственными? Ладно, хорошо, оставим это. Постараюсь выражаться, как вы советуете, если хватит моего слабого умишки на это.

----------


## Zom

Да ладно прибедняться -)

----------


## Thaitali

> В первую очередь с "практики тщательного изучения теоретической Дхаммы". А не с "выбора техники которая для вас работает" ,)


Все очень индивидуально. Кто-то сначала изучает теорию, другие практики, а потом начинает получаться медитация. Кто-то сначала начинает успешно медитировать, а потом подключается изучение теории и других практик. А кто-то делает параллельно - практика медитации и теория.
Как таковая Випассана не для всех есть штанга в 100 кг. С хорошей кармой все проходит успешно и результативно.

----------


## Thaitali

> И ещё желательно не постить по всем форумам объявления о платных затворах.


это такие "платные" ретриты, когда уходишь в минус в $2000

----------


## Топпер

> это такие "платные" ретриты, когда уходишь в минус в $2000


А всё оттого, что изначально посыл был неправильным. Вместо того, чтобы развивать буддизм, как это делается в странах Азии - на основе добровольной даны, решили организовать платный затвор.

Ну, что тут сказать: раз решили заняться дхамма-бизнесом, нужно быть готовым и к тому, что любой бизнес может прогореть.

----------

Bob (02.07.2013), Zom (01.07.2013), Велеслав (01.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Все очень индивидуально. Кто-то сначала изучает теорию, другие практики, а потом начинает получаться медитация. Кто-то сначала начинает успешно медитировать, а потом подключается изучение теории и других практик. А кто-то делает параллельно - практика медитации и теория.


Или, иначе: кто-то сразу делает правильно, а кто-то сразу неправильно. Тот, кто делает неправильно, потом, если, конечно, придёт понимание, возможно, исправится.




> Кто-то сначала начинает успешно медитировать


Точнее, это ему так кажется. Я не знаю никого, кто, первый раз занявшись медитацией, ничего не зная и ничего не практикуя до этого, сразу начал успешно медитировать (и, как следствие, должен был бы уж давно стать архатом). Бывают экзальтированные личности, которые чрезмерно переоценивают и себя и свои ощущения, которые могут возникать в медитации, это да. Но назвать их "успешными практиками Дхаммы" уж никак нельзя.

----------

Akaguma (03.07.2013), Велеслав (01.07.2013), Карло (02.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Тут еще важно учитывать цели медитации. Если это просто психотерапевтические цели, то я не верю в действенность такой медитации. Истинная медитация преследует только духовные цели. Поэтому кто попало заниматься ею не может безнаказанно. Не зря же Будда говорил, что Дхамма может убить, если неправильно к ней подходить, как змея, схваченная за хвост, может ужалить человека.


Да, но дедушка Фрейд почему- то стоит со своим детством на пороге медитации )) Просто ужас какой- то.
Получается, что тяни / не тяни с этим, а все равно придется с подсознанием разбираться. Иначе никаких дхьян и Абхинни не будет.

----------

Топпер- (02.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, но дедушка Фрейд почему- то стоит со своим детством на пороге медитации )) Просто ужас какой- то.
> Получается, что тяни / не тяни с этим, а все равно придется с подсознанием разбираться. Иначе никаких дхьян и Абхинни не будет.


Ну и пусть последователи Фрейда разбираются с подсознанием, это их дело (я, кстати, далеко не поклонник Фрейда). При чем здесь джханы? Джханы-то как раз чисто духовное проникновение. Об этом-то и речь! В этом-то и разница. Богу богово, а Кесарю - кесарево, как говорится (уж простите за христианское высказывание). Хотя да, и в том и в другом случае дело касается подсознания. Но обителей много в сознании (подсознании), всем места хватит.
Мы же не охватываем в джханах все подсознание и не копаемся в нем, а настраиваемся на высшие, духовные, чистые состояния и культивируем их, утверждаемся в них. Тем самым вытесняя негатив. А Фрейд что советует? Очень сильно сомневаюсь в его методах.

----------

Топпер- (02.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Фрейд это просто метафора.
Я говорю о том, что пока человек не разберется со старыми проблемами, духовных достижений тоже вряд ли придется ждать. То есть если не решатся вопросы этой жизни, о каком прекращении жизни и смерти можно говорить?

----------

Such (18.07.2013), Топпер- (02.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Продолжу: мы ведь не изучаем подсознание и не раскладываем его по полочкам, не решаем его (наши) проблемы. Мы нащупываем тропинку в этих дебрях, которая нас  выведет из тьмы к свету. Сами дебри (сансара, наши подсознательные залежи) не должны нас интересовать, а только эта тропинка, этот кротчайший путь к выходу. Поэтому лучше всего - научиться игнорировать все проблемы, возникающие при медитации и сосредотачиваться только на добре, на этой тропинке, не смотреть по сторонам, а идти неуклонно к цели.

----------

Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Жека (02.07.2013), Топпер- (02.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Фрейд это просто метафора.
> Я говорю о том, что пока человек не разберется со старыми проблемами, духовных достижений тоже вряд ли придется ждать. То есть если не решатся вопросы этой жизни, о каком прекращении жизни и смерти можно говорить?


Ну я уже ответил, но скажу еще: я не согласен с этим, Женя. Будда не учил разбираться со старыми проблемами. На это жизни не хватит. Он называл глупцами тех, кто вспоминает прошлое или мечтает о будущем. А учил он незамедлительно сваливать из сансары, как из горящего дома, не рассуждая о том, что мы в этом доме забыли или лучше ли нам будет вне его. Вспомните об этом.

----------

Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Жека (02.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Павел Ш. (03.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну я уже ответил, но скажу еще: я не согласен с этим, Женя. Будда не учил разбираться со старыми проблемами. На это жизни не хватит. Он называл глупцами тех, кто вспоминает прошлое или мечтает о будущем. А учил он незамедлительно сваливать из сансары, как из горящего дома, не рассуждая о том, что мы в этом доме забыли или лучше ли нам будет вне его. Вспомните об этом.


Интересная мысль. Я подумаю об этом.

----------

Федор Ф (02.07.2013)

----------


## Карло

> Будда не учил разбираться со старыми проблемами. На это жизни не хватит. Он называл глупцами тех, кто вспоминает прошлое или мечтает о будущем.


А можно конкретную цитату? Я не придираюсь, мне действительно интересно.

----------


## Thaitali

> пока человек не разберется со старыми проблемами, духовных достижений тоже вряд ли придется ждать.


скорее, по мере  развития осознанности и мудрости, происходит как бы разотождествление со своими проблемами: человек больше не цепляется за эти состояния, не входит в них.
Он видит, что это просто поток который течет мимо него. И его самого собственно нет тоже. Будда учит жить только в настоящем моменте, осознанно.

----------

Volkoff (22.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013), Федор Ф (03.07.2013)

----------


## Карло

Заодно, к тому что Зом говорит, в АН 4.136 говорится, что совершенное развитие медитации возможно только после совершенного развития нравственности. Конечно там говорится именно про совершенное развитие, но ...

----------

Германн (04.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Заодно, к тому что Зом говорит, в АН 4.136 говорится, что совершенное развитие медитации возможно только после совершенного развития нравственности. Конечно там говорится именно про совершенное развитие, но ...


Нравственность, метта, затем джханы (состояния сознания, *соответствующие божественным мирам*), бесстрастие - вот дорога к освобождению, пролегающая сквозь ужасы и хаос нашего подсознания, сансары и хранящая нас от них. Только так мы можем справиться с сансарой: *через добро.*,

----------

Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Германн (04.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Я думаю, споры с Зомом происходят из- за разницы понятий. Зом под медитацией, видимо, имеет в виду "грубый" ретрит, когда человек очень жестко "сидит" по 8-10 часов, истощает себя и пытается силой придти к Пониманию.
Это свойственно многим людям, особенно новичкам, которые пытаются быть "здесь и сейчас" круглые сутки, сидеть в лотосе и все это не та самма- вирия, о которой говорил Будда. Правильное Училие - это предотвращение неблагого и развитие благого, а не телесное измождение. 
А вот что плохого в том, что даже, будучи новичком, следить там полчаса- час в день за дыханием и желать себе счастья в метте я так и не поняла. 
Кстати, нелюбовь к себе и критика (которая преодолевается за счет метты бхавана на самого себя) - одна из основных причин всех этих проблем "подсознания".

----------

Magan Poh (04.07.2013), Volkoff (22.07.2013), Zom (03.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Нравственность, метта, затем джханы (состояния сознания, *соответствующие божественным мирам*), бесстрастие - вот дорога к освобождению, пролегающая сквозь ужасы и хаос нашего подсознания, сансары и хранящая нас от них. Только так мы можем справиться с сансарой: *через добро.*,


Федор, есть чудесная сутта о совершенной колеснице (по- моему, в Дэва Самьюта).
Будда говорит: 
Построй себе колесницу, тихую, но сильную; она будет везти тебя без проблем, если есть баланс. Баланс - это метта, каруна и мудита. Колесница очень быстрая, а твое место - устойчивое (нравственность, тяга к благому).
Крыша ее надежно защищена (Осознанность). 
Водитель колесницы умелый и знает дорогу (ум, который направлен к Дхамме).
Легко и хорошо ехать на такой колеснице. Путь прекрасен, движение без пробок, направление - прямое (Ниббана).

----------

Lion Miller (03.07.2013), Magan Poh (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (03.07.2013), Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Германн (04.07.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (03.07.2013), Федор Ф (03.07.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Заодно, к тому что Зом говорит, в АН 4.136 говорится, что совершенное развитие медитации возможно только после совершенного развития нравственности.


Прям так и написано: "совершенно"? Обычно в ПК встречается формулировка "укрепившись в нравственности", что все таки несколько иное.

----------


## Топпер

> Я думаю, споры с Зомом происходят из- за разницы понятий. Зом под медитацией, видимо, имеет в виду "грубый" ретрит, когда человек очень жестко "сидит" по 8-10 часов, истощает себя и пытается силой придти к Пониманию.
> Это свойственно многим людям, особенно новичкам, которые пытаются быть "здесь и сейчас" круглые сутки, сидеть в лотосе и все это не та самма- вирия, о которой говорил Будда. Правильное Училие - это предотвращение неблагого и развитие благого, а не телесное измождение.


Да, речь именно о таких модных нынче затворах.

----------

Zom (03.07.2013), Лери (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да, речь именно о таких модных нынче затворах.


С этим ни я, ни Федор не спорим. Интенсив для новичка - зло, но это не повод вообще все забросить.

----------

Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, речь именно о таких модных нынче затворах.


Я как раз против модных нынче затворов. Я против того, чтобы искать в медитации удовольствия и кайфа. Я за истинную медитацию, в которой укрепляется добро и духовность. Понятие же духовности начисто отсутствует в западном менталитете. Удовольствие и духовность - это не одно и то же. Надо различать эти вещи. Подчас они смешиваются.

----------

Zom (03.07.2013), Германн (04.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> С этим ни я, ни Федор не спорим. Интенсив для новичка - зло, но это не повод вообще все забросить.


А вот здесь как раз таки и кроется вопрос.
Наверное вы не хуже меня знаете, сколько вольных духовных искателей, ловцов ощущений и астральных лётчиков приезжает на  различные затворы начиная от гоенковских и заканчивая азиатскими - монастырскими. К нам, в центр, кстати говоря, тоже приезжают. И вот сколько из них способны адекватно воспринять Дхамму, которая по их мнению заключена только в медитации?
Сколько из них станет буддистами? Как правило, большая часть помедитировав и не разобравшись (а то и просто пребывая в своих фантазиях), просто уходит.

----------

Zom (03.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А вот здесь как раз таки и кроется вопрос.
> Наверное вы не хуже меня знаете, сколько вольных духовных искателей, ловцов ощущений и астральных лётчиков приезжает на  различные затворы начиная от гоенковских и заканчивая азиатскими - монастырскими. К нам, в центр, кстати говоря, тоже приезжают. И вот сколько из них способны адекватно воспринять Дхамму, которая по их мнению заключена только в медитации?
> Сколько из них станет буддистами? Как правило, большая часть помедитировав и не разобравшись (а то и просто пребывая в своих фантазиях), просто уходит.


Ну мы с другими людьми априори не можем ничего сделать. Сколько из них станут буддистами - тоже не наша ответственность. Тут слишком много факторов играет значение. Столько на Пути преград, что самый лучший вариант - искать единомышленников, кальяна - митт, иначе в одиночку можно с ума сойти. 
Проблема людей еще и в том, что они слишком грубые, или как это сказать - слишком напряженные.
"Я должен стать архатом!". "Я медитирую по десять часов и хочу еще больше!"
Срывы - как раз от такого напряжения и ожиданий.
Лучше идти медленно, но в правильном направлении и "смягчать" ум.

----------

Zom (03.07.2013), Лери (04.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

По поводу избавления от неприятных ощущений в теле мы намедни обсуждали, и один монах сказал очень хорошую вещь: о том, что если пришли тяжелые воспоминания - надо постараться не усугублять ситуацию. Пример: вы делаете анапанасати и дыхание стало коротким и нервным. Если продолжать фокусироваться на дыхании, может начаться паника (я задыхаюсь!)
В этом случае нужно переключиться на рассмотрение тела-  ноги, спина, живот, или "закрепиться" вниманием на элементах воды, земли, огня и воздуха. Так напряжение постепенно ослабеет и можно будет вернуться к "проблеме", сказав себе: "Это прошлое. Оно заставляет меня "гореть". Что, если я отпущу его?"
Также можно не обращать внимание на дурные мысли и чувства, просто отмечая их: Боль, страх, онемело, но это уже для продвинутых практиков.

----------

Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну мы с другими людьми априори не можем ничего сделать. Сколько из них станут буддистами - тоже не наша ответственность. Тут слишком много факторов играет значение


Много. Но если хоть чуть-чуть можно их сделать более правильными - я стараюсь это делать.
Пример с прошлой субботы: пришёл к нам крупный мужчина за сорок. Видно, что интересуется "только медитацией". А у нас, как раз, дана была, а потом изучение сутт. Он пошёл в другое помещение, один посидел. Потом вернулся. У нас как раз чай. Он уходит. Я вижу, что о нас сложилось у него мнение, что "не айс". Пришлось уже на пороге ему пояснять, чтобы хоть как то попытаться донести, что буддизм - это не только медитация. Вроде что-то понял. Посмотрим, заглянет ли ещё раз. 




> Столько на Пути преград, что самый лучший вариант - искать единомышленников, кальяна - митт, иначе в одиночку можно с ума сойти.


Это однозначно. По сути, на этот пункт и работает наш центр. 



> Проблема людей еще и в том, что они слишком грубые, или как это сказать - слишком напряженные.
> "Я должен стать архатом!". "Я медитирую по десять часов и хочу еще больше!"
> Срывы - как раз от такого напряжения и ожиданий.


И это ещё не самая худшая категория искателей. Они хотя бы про Путь знают и хотят по нему идти. У таких людей, как раз таки шансов стать хорошими буддистами достаточно много. А вот когда приходят "общедуховники" - вот это печально.



> Лучше идти медленно, но в правильном направлении и "смягчать" ум.


Об этом и речь.

----------

Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013), Карло (04.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Но я не вижу, что эти вещи были так вот уж "вычищены". Это похоже на то, как ты как бы срезаешь верхнюю обыденную часть сознания, и оголяется внутренняя, полная грязи. Но нюанс в том, что ты ничего не можешь с ней поделать - а вместо этого происходит в точности обратное - вся грязь захватывает весь ум целиком. Это не очищение - это погибель .) По крайней мере, я тогда чётко для себя понял, что если не верну обратно этот обыденный защитный слой ума, который снял чрезмерно интенсивной медитацией - дело будет дрянь. И благо, что мне удалось его вернуть. А то мож психушка ещё одним пациентом пополнилась бы ))


В практике буддизма и эйфория поначалу, и неверие в свои силы и вИденье собственной грязи все суть нормальные ступени. Пока понимание пустотности явлений не накапливается, и не начинаешь понимать, что все это игрища ума.

А почему вдруг грязь? :Smilie:  А почему вдруг блаженство? 

И вот так сидишь, сидишь, ждешь того или иного, выискиваешь то или это, пока не выработаешь в себе эдакую точку бесстрастного наблюдателя за своим обезьяной-умом. Как только она поскакала - ты тут же на контрольный пост. И пусть внизу там бури, ураганы - ты стойко держишься за эту точку. Просто многие не знают, что именно надо искать в медитации. Ведь все проявления ума по сути нейтральны. Если за них не цепляться.

Надо себя полностью принять и просто четко понимать свою омраченность, и что она отделима. И не приписывать себе что-то ужасное или прекрасное - просто принять таким, какой есть и четко сидеть на этом посту. И постепенно расшатывать застарелые привычки. Потому что ты можешь быть ЛЮБЫМ, вопрос только, насколько ты в состоянии не бегать за обезьяной и не вовлекаться в ее происки. Со временем уже эта обезьяна и не страшна - ты даже поближе подходишь на нее посмотреть и понять, что она там творит. Без всякого страха и отторжения.

Я ничего не ждала от медитации, потому что с самого начала занятий буддизмом мне было ясно, что я не найду в своем рабочем дне время на долгое сидение - могу только на ходу книги читать. Мне пришлось делать короткие медитативные практики в-основном, на созерцание благого объекта. И поэтому с самого начала почти единственной моей практикой было постоянно стараться наблюдать за собственными мыслями и действиями и направлять их в сторону благого. А также целыми днями при всех делах размышлять о прочитанном в буддийских источниках. И сейчас даже на бегу и при сотне дел, которые надо выполнить, все равно следишь за умом. Привычка к концентрации все равно наработалась. И даже порой замечаю, что у меня результат лучше, чем у тех, кто часами может сидеть в тишине, а потом на людях элементарно не могут урезонить свои страсти.

А печальные состояния посещают. Да. И приятные. :Smilie:  И будут посещать еще долго. И все больше видишь лишнего, но потом думаешь, а что я так на этом зацикливаюсь. Нужно наработать податливость ума и тела, тоесть, уже самому выбирать что тебе переживать и как, и пользоваться чем-то или нет. Главное, понять принцип как ум работает. А дальше любое представление о себе и собственных переживаниях не мешает.

----------

Styeba (03.07.2013), Vladiimir (03.07.2013), Жека (03.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

По поводу "совершенной" нравственности вспомнилось. Молодой бхикку изучил Винаю и стал следовать всем правилам. А там бывает так, что монах поел - и уже совершил проступок (касается правил принятия пищи).
Он стал докладывать своему наставнику, сегодня я сделал то- то, и еще то-то, и так каждый день. В итоге тот сказал ему: слушай, съезди домой, поживи дома, приди в себя, расслабься.
Так вот самма Сила это не только в стрессе проверять, нарушил я или нет, наступил на муравья или разозлился, но иметь терпение и сострадание к самому себе, что очень важно. Это не разгильдяйство, что там делаю, что хочу, но мудрое отношение, когда присутствует спокойное расслабление.

----------

Magan Poh (04.07.2013), Лери (04.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> По поводу "совершенной" нравственности вспомнилось. Молодой бхикку изучил Винаю и стал следовать всем правилам. А там бывает так, что монах поел - и уже совершил проступок (касается правил принятия пищи).
> Он стал докладывать своему наставнику, сегодня я сделал то- то, и еще то-то, и так каждый день. В итоге тот сказал ему: слушай, съезди домой, поживи дома, приди в себя, расслабься.
> Так вот самма Сила это не только в стрессе проверять, нарушил я или нет, наступил на муравья или разозлился, но иметь терпение и сострадание к самому себе, что очень важно. Это не разгильдяйство, что там делаю, что хочу, но мудрое отношение, когда присутствует спокойное расслабление.


Поэтому мне в самом начале монашества, предвосхищая подобные эксцессы и сказали: "веди себя нормально и живи спокойно".

----------

Лери (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> И вот так сидишь, сидишь, ждешь того или иного, выискиваешь то или это, пока не выработаешь в себе эдакую точку бесстрастного наблюдателя за своим обезьяной-умом. Как только она поскакала - ты тут же на контрольный пост. И пусть внизу там бури, ураганы - ты стойко держишься за эту точку. 
> Надо себя полностью принять и не приписывать себе что-то ужасное или прекрасное - просто принять таким, какой есть и четко сидеть на этом посту. Потому что ты можешь быть ЛЮБЫМ, вопрос только, насколько ты в состоянии не бегать за обезьяной и не вовлекаться в ее происки. Со временем уже эта обезьяна и не страшна - ты даже поближе подходишь на  все равно наработалась.


Я иногда говорю обезьяне, слушай, ну хорош кривляться, а? Ну отдохни уже, съешь банан)

----------

Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я иногда говорю обезьяне, слушай, ну хорош кривляться, а? Ну отдохни уже, съешь банан)


 :Smilie:  Вот она, податливость :Smilie:   Обезьяной можно отлично пользоваться в нужных целях и принимать нужные формы для успешной практики. Иногда надо дать себе обрадоваться через нее или огорчиться. 

Мне также помогает всегда мысль, что у всех нас есть потенциал Будды, и развивается этот потенциал через всю ту же обезьяну.....

----------


## Thaitali

> "грубый" ретрит, когда человек очень жестко "сидит" по 8-10 часов, истощает себя и пытается силой придти к Пониманию.


Новички бывают разные, как и ретриты. Если говорить о традиционном ретрите Випассаны,  то даже новичок может достичь хотя бы первой стадии прозрения – намарупа ньяны. Не из книг узнать, а именно на своем опыте это пережить.
Человек просто спокойно отслеживает, все что приходит и происходит: тело, чувства, ум, объекты ума.
Если выполнять все согласно инструкциям, то жестко никто не сидит, не истощает себя и силой к пониманию не приходит, что в общем-то и не возможно.
Любой желающий, приехав в любой монастырь, может пройти ретрит. Готов он или нет проверяется только в процессе практики.

----------

Styeba (03.07.2013), Vladiimir (03.07.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

о медитации прозрения Випассане: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/insight.htm
Прозрение - это развитие интуитивной мудрости (не концептуальной), практика прямого распознавания трёх истин непостоянства, безличности и страдательности в отношении всех телесных и умственных феноменов. Эта практика развивается *параллельно вместе с двумя другими буддийскими практиками - нравственностью и сосредоточением*. Кульминацией прозрения является получение сверхмирской мудрости, которая является причиной достижения ниббаны.

----------

Vladiimir (03.07.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Zom, читая Ваши сообщения в разных темах, начинаю думать, что мне как неофиту (который само собой не развил в достаточной мере нравственность, щедрость и т.д.) медитировать абсолютно бесполезно. Т.е , грубо говоря, мне не следует каждый вечер перед сном, сидя с закрытыми глазами, наблюдать за дыханием в течении 10-20 минут? Даже если мне это приятно? Как же быть?

----------

Лери (04.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я считаю, что вообще надо начинать с базовой нравственности, а не с медитации. Многие учителя про это говорят, и без нравственности не будет возможности нормально медитировать, потому что при контроле своих мыслей и действий в направлении непричинения вреда другим устраняются беспокоящие эмоции, а именно они мешают безмятежности и правильной медитации. Как пламя свечи на ветру не держится.

Новичку сидеть имеет смысл только в том смысле, что он в шумных условиях и разных беспокоящих факторов вообще не сможет за умом наблюдать. Но надо научиться такой концентрации, что при любых катаклизмах ум безмятежен.

Надо просто практиковать благие деяния и уклоняться от неблагих - все больше все это в себе замечая - в быту, в реальной жизни. Пусть на минуту дольше в день, пусть чуть быстрее применить противоядие, пусть потфактум разобрать и впредь постараться не совершать.

Знаю кучу прекрасных устойчивых медитаторов, не моргнув глазом сидящих по многу часов. Потом они выходят в быт и не могут справиться с гневом или страстью. Смысл?

Нужны "тренажоры" в виде беспокоящих ситуаций, которые вызывают бытовые перипетии и люди, чтобы смочь искоренить беспокоящие эмоции через противоядия. Медитировать без такой подготовки - как строить песочные башни.  А уж тогда ум вообще можно в медитации послушным постепенно сделать. 

Я вообще на учениях диву даюсь, как люди элементарные вещи с собой совершать не умеют - только наступи им на ногу, а между тем сидят себе, как камешки, много часов. И вообще по моим наблюдениям в полном зале только несколько человек и хоть немного и обуздали свой ум. Именно в быту это все можно наблюдать, кто чего достиг. Точнее, когда достиг - сложнее видеть, а проще видеть, когда не достиг :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (03.07.2013), Богдан Б (03.07.2013), Лери (04.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Пема, я правильно Вас поняла, что ,как новичку, мне начинать медитировать как минимум бесполезно и не стоит? А когда можно (нужно) будет?

----------

Лери (04.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пема, я правильно Вас поняла, что ,как новичку, мне начинать медитировать как минимум бесполезно и не стоит? А когда можно (нужно) будет?


А не Пема, но попробую ответить.

Не бесполезно. Очень даже нужно. Сочетая вместе с поведением и воззрением. Как бы всё взаимосвязано и если выбросить хотя бы один элемент, то будет некоторый перекос. Вдобавок даже практикуя медитацию, вы в какой-то степени формируете основу и для нравственности, беря свой ум под некоторый контроль

----------

AlekseyE (03.07.2013), Ittosai (03.07.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Лери (04.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Не бесполезно. Очень даже нужно. Сочетая вместе с поведением и воззрением. Как бы всё взаимосвязано и если выбросить хотя бы один элемент, то будет некоторый перекос. Вдобавок даже практикуя медитацию, вы в какой-то степени формируете основу и для нравственности, беря свой ум под некоторый контроль


Спасибо за Ваше мнение, звучит разумно.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Заодно, к тому что Зом говорит, в АН 4.136 говорится, что совершенное развитие медитации возможно только после совершенного развития нравственности. Конечно там говорится именно про совершенное развитие, но ...


Зом немного всех запутал со своей "совершенной нравственностью", в сутрах идет речь о нравственном поведении, что для монахов, как я понимаю, сводится к соблюдению винаи, а для мирян условно к соблюдению 5 правил поведения и осознаванию мелких проступков как проступков. Совершенная нравственность - это только у будд.

----------

AlekseyE (03.07.2013), Styeba (03.07.2013), Volkoff (22.07.2013), Аурум (03.07.2013), Германн (04.07.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013)

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

В Суттанте тем не менее часто говорится о совершенной нравственности (добродетельном поведении, силе) как о предварительном условии для двух других больших составляющих пути (самадхи и паньни).

Вот, например небольшая сутта (AN 5:20). Здесь, правда, просто о совершенном нравственном поведении, без акцентированной связи его с этими составляющими пути. Но это подразумевается.

*20 (10) Welfare (4)*

"Bhikkhus, possessing five qualities, a bhikkhu is practicing both for his own welfare and for the welfare of others. What five? (1) Here, a bhikkhu is himself accomplished in virtuous behavior and encourages others to become accomplished in virtuous behavior; (2) he is himself accomplished in concentration and encourages others to become accomplished in concentration; (3) he is himself accomplished in wisdom and encourages others to become accomplished in wisdom; (4) he is himself accomplished in liberation and encourages others to become accomplished in liberation; (5) he is himself accomplished in the knowledge and vision of liberation and encourages others to become accomplished in the knowledge and vision of liberation. Possessing these five qualities, a bhikkhu is practicing both for his own welfare and for the welfare of others."


"Бхиккху, обладая пятью качествами, бхиккху прак-тикует как для своего собственного блага, так и для блага других. Какими пятью?

(1) Здесь, бхиккху сам совершенен в добродетельном поведении и побуждает других стать совершенными в добродетельном поведении;
(2) Он сам совершенен в концентрации и побуждает других стать совершенными в концентрации;
(3) Он сам совершенен в мудрости и побуждает дру-гих стать совершенными в мудрости;
(4) Он сам совершенен в освобождении и побуждает других стать совершенными в освобождении; 
(5) Он сам совершенен в знании и видении освобождения и побуждает других стать совершенными в знании и видении освобождения.

Обладая этими пятью качествами, бхиккху практи-кует как для своего собственного блага, так и для блага других".

----------

Германн (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Here, a bhikkhu is himself accomplished in virtuous behavior and encourages others to become accomplished in virtuous behavior;"


Осталось только узнать какое слово на Пали перевили как "accomplished". А с английского можно перевести и так и эдак.

----------

AlekseyE (03.07.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Совершенная нравственность(локкутара сила) это как уже конечный результат следования 8БП. А обычная мирская нравственность (локия сила) как по мне вполне может быть развита до определённого уровня и при параллельной практике (бхавана). Возможно Зом имел ввиду именно "локия сила". Кстати интересно посмотреть видео по медитации с Ачаном Джаясаро..там в последнем клипе "Польза от практики" можно уловить его мысль что всё же медитация влияет и на нравственность в повседневной жизни. Так что в принципе без сильного перенапряга ,но ежедневная практика медитации не помешает при параллельном развитии нравственного поведения. Согласен с Зомом,что для начинающих со старта начинать участвовать в интенсивных ритритах не разумно и может привести к негативным результатам.

----------

Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Германн (04.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013), Карло (04.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Zom, читая Ваши сообщения в разных темах, начинаю думать, что мне как неофиту (который само собой не развил в достаточной мере нравственность, щедрость и т.д.) медитировать абсолютно бесполезно. Т.е , грубо говоря, мне не следует каждый вечер перед сном, сидя с закрытыми глазами, наблюдать за дыханием в течении 10-20 минут? Даже если мне это приятно? Как же быть?


10 минут перед сном, фактически ничего не дают. Хотя может и лучше, чем совсем ничего.



> Пема, я правильно Вас поняла, что ,как новичку, мне начинать медитировать как минимум бесполезно и не стоит? А когда можно (нужно) будет?


Можно и полезно медитировать. Просто надо реально смотреть на пользу от этого. Небольшая польза будет, но не радикальная.

----------

Лери (04.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, я правильно Вас поняла, что ,как новичку, мне начинать медитировать как минимум бесполезно и не стоит? А когда можно (нужно) будет?


Как новичку Вам надо прежд всего аналитической медитацией, думаю, заниматься, и понемногу надо и сидеть. Стараться развивать однонаправленную концентрацию, например, на дыхании. Не ища каких-то особых состояний, а приятно или нет - просто снимите мысль с оценки и направьте на объект.

Аналитическая медитация означает изучение основ и размышление над ними, наблюдение прочитанного в жизни и в своем уме и применение на практике того, что кажется разумным. Не все сразу пробовать - а понемногу выбирать места из сутт и осмысливать конкретно какой-то аргумент. Это, полагаю, крайне полезно вначале - даже больше, чем однонаправленная концентрация.

Также изучите список неблагих деяний и начните вычищать нравственность - старайтесь не убивать, не лгать, не вызывать конфликтных ситуаций, стараться помогать другим, бережно и внимательно относиться к ним. И старайтесь постоянно, насколько можете долго, - думать каждую минуту - что Вы думаете и что делаете, и стараться соответствовать согласно Учению. Это уже своего рода медитация. Как возникла беспокоящая эмоция - тут же постарайтесь отыскать, почему она взялась, кто ее стронул, почему Вы отреагировали негативно и стоило ли так заводиться. И как применить противоядие к своему омрачению.

Ну, а в остальном спрашивайте Зома и Топпера :Smilie:  Я не тхеравадинка :Smilie:

----------

Лери (04.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Совершенная нравственность - это спонтанные безошибочные действия. 

Нам нет смысла о ней в своей практике говорить, потому как мы все еще вынуждены обдумывать свои поступки, ошибаться и заблуждаться. Мы просто можем ее стараться соблюдать так-то, а надо было бы так-то. И от отсутствия мудрости мы ломаем дрова. При благой мотивации.

В любом случае суть нравственности - накопление благой кармы для возможности совершенствоваться, а само ее соблюдение позволяет наработать привычку следить за тем, что происходит в уме. Тоесть, это бесценная возможность выйти из собственного кокона хаотичных мыслей и не погрязать в них.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> 10 минут перед сном, фактически ничего не дают. Хотя может и лучше, чем совсем ничего.
> 
> Можно и полезно медитировать. Просто надо реально смотреть на пользу от этого. Небольшая польза будет, но не радикальная.


Спасибо, Бханте! Вообще у меня с медитацией непростые отношения, так как подобного опыта у меня нет, наставника тоже нет, не уверена, что вообще я правильно все делаю, вот еще и Зом напугал что вместо Ниббаны можно до Кащенко домедитироваться. Поэтому я коней не гоню: выдерживаю сегодня 10 минут - пусть будет 10 минут,  полчаса так полчаса и особых ощущущений не жду и не испытываю, просто нравится дыхание наблюдать, возвращать внимание когда оно отвлеклось, не больше.

----------

Volkoff (22.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо, Бханте! Вообще у меня с медитацией непростые отношения, так как подобного опыта у меня нет, наставника тоже нет, не уверена, что вообще я правильно все делаю, вот еще и Зом напугал что вместо Ниббаны можно до Кащенко домедитироваться. Поэтому я коней не гоню: выдерживаю сегодня 10 минут - пусть будет 10 минут,  полчаса так полчаса и особых ощущущений не жду и не испытываю, просто нравится дыхание наблюдать, возвращать внимание когда оно отвлеклось, не больше.


Можно и до Кащенко. Но это, как правило, или если излишний фанатизм есть (притом очень фанатичный), либо если склонности к сумашествию уже были. В остальных случаях довольно безобидно всё.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Ну, а в остальном спрашивайте Зома и Топпера Я не тхеравадинка


Не смотря на это часто высказываете суждения с которыми я согласна, в определенных вопросах традиция не играет такой уж роли.

----------

Magan Poh (04.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Около года назад после сеансов "интенсивной" медитации, практически ослеп на один глаз и зрение восстанавливалось постепенно в течении нескольких дней. Офтальмолог никаких патологий не зафиксировал - зрение у меня как было отличным, так и осталось. Опосля такого приключения, действительно появилось ощущение, что если бы я так и продолжал, то вместо Кащенко, мне бы светил какой-нибудь НИИ глазных болезней им. Гельмгольца  :Smilie: 

В настоящий момент, большее внимание уделяю практике брахмавихар и силы в целом, а вот медитации отвел оптимальное для меня время - 60 минут днем и вечером. Стараюсь уделять как можно больше времени саддхе, так как заметил, что из всех индрий, я почему то совершенно игнорирую, а более того, не чувствую в себе развития этого качества. Медитация, да и практика в целом стала действительно более "сладкой", сразу после того, как появилась уверенность, вдохновение и чистая радость веры. Понадобилось около двух лет, что бы принять Будду, Дхамму и Сангху, как Три Драгоценности и наконец-то на уровне рефлексии почувствовать в них Прибежище. Это было гораздо более ценнее и эффективней, чем многие часы моей "медитации".

----------

Magan Poh (04.07.2013), Pema Sonam (04.07.2013), Zom (03.07.2013), Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *Не смотря на это* часто высказываете суждения с которыми я согласна, в определенных вопросах традиция не играет такой уж роли.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Zom, читая Ваши сообщения в разных темах, начинаю думать, что мне как неофиту (который само собой не развил в достаточной мере нравственность, щедрость и т.д.) медитировать абсолютно бесполезно. Т.е , грубо говоря, мне не следует каждый вечер перед сном, сидя с закрытыми глазами, наблюдать за дыханием в течении 10-20 минут? Даже если мне это приятно? Как же быть?


Добрый вечер .)

Я имел в виду, что медитация - далеко не самая главная вещь для начинающего буддиста (хотя нынче, в наше время, увы и ах, создан обратный тому образ - эдакий стереотип - что если ты "не медитируешь", то ты и "не буддист"). На деле же можно вообще обходиться без формальной медитации, и при этом вполне нормально продвигаться в Пути. На начальном, да вполне себе даже и на достаточно продвинутом уровне, формальная сидячая/ходячая медитация полезна для того, чтобы дополнительно подразвить итак уже у вас имеющиеся (как и всех других людей) качества собранности, осознанности (внимательности) и бдительности. Но суть в том, что эти качества должны совершенствоваться не в одной только формально-сидячей-ходячей медитации, а ежедневно, постоянно, в обычной повседневной жизни. Только тогда будет настоящий прогресс, серьёзный. Только в этом случае будет их постоянный рост. Некоторые известные мастера медитации часто упоминают, что ваша жизнь и есть медитация (или должна быть ей). Когда они так говорят, то они имеют в виду именно это. Буддийский путь серьёзно и "по-взрослому" совершенствуется не тогда, когда вы формально отсиживаете 20-30-60 минут на подушке, а только тогда, когда вы живёте всеми его факторами каждый день с утра до вечера. Если вы так живёте, то весь Путь развивается 24 часа в сутки, а не 10-20 минут на подушке для медитации. А если вы так не живёте, он будет развиваться только 20 минут, когда сядете медитировать. Вот и подумайте - что круче для практики - 24 часа в день или 20 минут в день)) Отсюда, собстна, и полный провал у тех, кто ездит только на N-дневыне ретриты, скажем, пару раз в год, а всё остальное время живёт по-старому. Хоть 100 лет подряд езди на эти ретриты, толку будет нуль, пока не станешь практиковать Путь ежесекундно.

И, к слову, даже когда вы практикуете нравственность или щедрость - сосредоточение, осознанность и бдительность также развиваются - если вы делаете эти вещи осознанно и сосредоточенно. В этом смысле и говорится, что все факторы Пути развиваются одновременно и поддерживают друг друга. Но - если ваша практика будет заключаться только в сидении на подушке - то вот в этом случае ни нравственность, ни щедрость развиваться не будут, потому что это слишком узкая и специализированная сфера практики, никак не способствующая этим вещам. Отсюда и вытекает надобность правильной последовательности и поэтапности, о чём так часто говорится в Каноне.

----------

Magan Poh (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Лери (04.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.07.2013), Пема Дролкар (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Зом немного всех запутал со своей "совершенной нравственностью", в сутрах идет речь о нравственном поведении, что для монахов, как я понимаю, сводится к соблюдению винаи, а для мирян условно к соблюдению 5 правил поведения и осознаванию мелких проступков как проступков. Совершенная нравственность - это только у будд.


Совершенная нравственность - это когда человек живёт очень долго, не нарушая даже "на чуть-чуть" правила нравственного поведения. Вот что я имел в виду по совершенной нравственностью. И это же имеется в виду в суттах, когда сказано, что человек нравственный.

Если он "принял обеты" и соблюдает их 5 дней - то это ещё не означает, что его нравственность или нравственное поведение совершенно. И это, конечно же,  не значит, что он "завершил этап практики нравственности". Это означает, что он только-только за это взялся и старается так жить, в соответствии с этими принципами. Если ему не удаётся, и, как говорят сутты "он разбит и запятнан" в этом, не может жить так - то значит он не может выполнить на данном уровне своего духовного развития этот этап. И значит, ему нужно тренироваться дальше, покуда не сможет. А вот когда он живёт так, что соблюдает все эти правила без труда и проблем и в любых ситуациях, и уже очень долго - допустим, много лет - вот тогда можно сказать, что этот этап он завершил и готов к практике следующего этапа.

----------

Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Карло (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Стараюсь уделять как можно больше времени саддхе, так как заметил, что из всех индрий, я почему то совершенно игнорирую, а более того, не чувствую в себе развития этого качества. Медитация, да и практика в целом стала действительно более "сладкой", сразу после того, как появилась уверенность, вдохновение и чистая радость веры. Понадобилось около двух лет, что бы принять Будду, Дхамму и Сангху, как Три Драгоценности и наконец-то на уровне рефлексии почувствовать в них Прибежище. Это было гораздо более ценнее и эффективней, чем многие часы моей "медитации".


Золотые слова просто.

----------

Zom (04.07.2013)

----------


## Карло

> Прям так и написано: "совершенно"? Обычно в ПК встречается формулировка "укрепившись в нравственности", что все таки несколько иное.


В переводе дост. Бодхи используется "fulfill" (== "to develop the full potentialities of"). Комментарий говорит, что человек, который развил (в том же смысле) нравственность, но не развил (в том же смысле) концентрацию и мудрость, это - dry-insight вошедший в поток или однажды возвращающийся.

----------


## Карло

> Я за истинную медитацию, в которой укрепляется добро и духовность. Понятие же духовности начисто отсутствует в западном менталитете. Удовольствие и духовность - это не одно и то же. Надо различать эти вещи. Подчас они смешиваются.


У меня складывается впечатление, что меня игнорируют, но спрошу еще один раз прямой вопрос (без подтекста): что Вы понимаете под духовностью?

----------


## Карло

> Осталось только узнать какое слово на Пали перевили как "accomplished". А с английского можно перевести и так и эдак.


ну перевести правильно с английского получится только в одном направлении, а именно в соответствии с этимологией слово "accomplish" == "ad- + complēre" == "to make something complete" == дальше уже никак.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> На начальном, да вполне себе даже и на достаточно продвинутом уровне, формальная сидячая/ходячая медитация полезна для того, чтобы дополнительно подразвить итак уже у вас имеющиеся (как и всех других людей) качества собранности, осознанности (внимательности) и бдительности.


Спасибо, Зом! Вот наконец-то стало ясно! А то думаю, Бханте Топпер говорит что медитировать нужно и полезно, а для чего? Выходит, для дополнительного развития концентрации внимания. Значит, для этого пока и будем медитировать (как раз с собранностью и осознанностью - беда). А многодневные ретриты - не для меня, я против покорения преград с наскока, я за срединный путь! У меня есть сомнения на счет безопасности некоторых таких ретритов и иже с  ними. Вот сестра мужа(вполне себе атеист) случайно на какой-то непонятный затвор попала, недельку помедитировала, на гвоздиках полежала, вернулась: возбужденная, глаза нехорошим блеском горят, обьявила себя вегетерианкой. В общем, мы пока за ней наблюдаем.

----------

Zom (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> На начальном, да вполне себе даже и на достаточно продвинутом уровне, формальная сидячая/ходячая медитация полезна для того, чтобы дополнительно подразвить итак уже у вас имеющиеся (как и всех других людей) качества собранности, осознанности (внимательности) и бдительности. Но суть в том, что эти качества должны совершенствоваться не в одной только формально-сидячей-ходячей медитации, а ежедневно, постоянно, в обычной повседневной жизни. Только тогда будет настоящий прогресс, серьёзный. Только в этом случае будет их постоянный рост. Некоторые известные мастера медитации часто упоминают, что ваша жизнь и есть медитация (или должна быть ей).


все верно, нужно стараться так жить, развивая норавственность, сосредоточение и мудрость  в повседневной жизни, ежесекундно. Жизнь- это и есть медитация, во всем есть возможность практики.
Ретриты випассаны нужны для того, чтобы человек понял как практиковать правильно и потом, в повседневной жизни. Понял, как это-сохранять осознанность во всех делах. Прожил это это на своем опыте, увидел свой ум как обезьяну, которая постоянно прыгает и начал ее тренировать. Понял как много у него негатива\загрязнений, которые просто выходят на поверхность и что с ними делать. Не просто загонять их обратно и страться не обращать внимание, а работать с ними. На ретрите есть опытный человек, который каждый день беседует с вами, помогает справляться с 5 препятствиями, вашими негативными и др. состояниями и корректирует практику индивидуально. Если это практиковать самостоятельно, может быть много проблем и вопросов. На ретрите создаются условия, например 21 день, пробовать идеально соблюдать нравственность, тишина чтобы глубже погрузиться в себя, отсутствие повседневной суеты и т.п. На традиционной випассане в монастыре практика идет постепенно, начиная с 15 минут и человек обучается как это практиковать спокойно 24 часа в сутки - и когда ест, и когда принимает душ, и когда гуляет, и когда ложится спать и т.п. После ретрита человек знает, как это практиковать осознанность постоянно. Это знание внутреннее, не книжное, это другое. Кто пробовал - поймет.Формальным сессиям на Випассане как раз и не уделяется такое значение, как при саматхи\концентрации медитации.
Вполне себе новичок справится, если готов встретиться лицом к лицу с собой настоящим, а не бегать дальше от своих проблем, находясь в неведении.
Не случайно в традиционных буддийских монастырях Азии есть возможность всегда пройти ретрит любому желающему. Не думаю, что чаще 1-2 раза в год кто-то проходит. Таким образом прогресс в практике, для тех, кто уже готов, происходит быстрее. И после такой интенсивной практики уже на новом уровне практикуют в повседневной жизни.

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Совершенная нравственность - это когда человек живёт очень долго, не нарушая даже "на чуть-чуть" правила нравственного поведения. Вот что я имел в виду по совершенной нравственностью. И это же имеется в виду в суттах, когда сказано, что человек нравственный.


Сергей, ты и так уже всех запутал и со своей фантомной "совершенной нравственностью" и дальше продолжаешь придумывать про "очень долго" и по "чуть-чуть". Даже для монахов при нарушении винаи предусмотрено "покаяние" (кроме случаев параджики).

Буддизм без медитации (тренировки ума) - это собственно уже не буддизм (нравственность ее можно и из христианства и вообще из атеизма черпать). Но медитации не нужно учиться через интернет, для того, чтобы она стала повседневным инструментом нужно пройти нормальный ретрит у достойного наставника. Только в этом случае мы почувствуем вкус Дхармы, ее пользу и результат.

----------

AlekseyE (04.07.2013), Magan Poh (04.07.2013), Styeba (04.07.2013), Thaitali (04.07.2013), Volkoff (22.07.2013), Аньезка (04.07.2013), Аурум (04.07.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> все верно, нужно стараться так жить, развивая норавственность, сосредоточение и мудрость  в повседневной жизни, ежесекундно. Жизнь- это и есть медитация, во всем есть возможность практики.
> Ретриты випассаны нужны для того, чтобы человек понял как практиковать правильно и потом, в повседневной жизни. Понял, как это-сохранять осознанность во всех делах. Прожил это это на своем опыте, увидел свой ум как обезьяну, которая постоянно прыгает и начал ее тренировать. Понял как много у него негатива\загрязнений, которые просто выходят на поверхность и что с ними делать. Не просто загонять их обратно и страться не обращать внимание, а работать с ними.


Вот этого всего, человек "с улицы", завернувший "на огонёк" и не поймёт как раз таки. Точнее поймёт слово в слово, как вы сказали.  А это очень сильно отличается от того, о чём говорил Сергей или Евгения.



> На ретрите есть опытный человек, который каждый день беседует с вами, помогает справляться с 5 препятствиями, вашими негативными и др. состояниями и корректирует практику индивидуально. Если это практиковать самостоятельно, может быть много проблем и вопросов. На ретрите создаются условия, например 21 день, пробовать идеально соблюдать нравственность, тишина чтобы глубже погрузиться в себя, отсутствие повседневной суеты и т.п. На традиционной випассане в монастыре практика идет постепенно, начиная с 15 минут и человек обучается как это практиковать спокойно 24 часа в сутки - и когда ест, и когда принимает душ, и когда гуляет, и когда ложится спать и т.п. После ретрита человек знает, как это практиковать осознанность постоянно. Это знание внутреннее, не книжное, это другое. Кто пробовал - поймет.


Это и есть, по сути, интенсивный подход с наскока. 
Понимаете, нельзя научить осознанности за 21 день. Просто нельзя и  всё тут. Показать элементы - можно. А вот сделать осознаннм нельзя. На это годы (даже не месяцы) уходят.
А когда человека убеждают, что всё Ок., что затвор пройден и осознанности он обучен, вот тогда и начинается проблема. Особенно если этот затвор оторван от традиционной тхеравады.



> Не случайно в традиционных буддийских монастырях Азии есть возможность всегда пройти ретрит любому желающему. Не думаю, что чаще 1-2 раза в год кто-то проходит. Таким образом прогресс в практике, для тех, кто уже готов, происходит быстрее. И после такой интенсивной практики уже на новом уровне практикуют в повседневной жизни.


Ключевой момент: для тех, *кто уже  готов*. Кто и помимо затворов живёт буддийской жизнью. Кто и даны делает на пиндападе монахам, и в ваты ходит минимум раз в неделю. У кого калаянамитта есть из мирян и монахов. Кто в целом мыслит и пытается жить буддийскими категориями.
Вот для таких людей затворы действительно полезны.
А новичку с улицы они скорее вред могут нанести внушив ложную идею о его движении по Пути.

----------

Eugeny (04.07.2013), Zom (04.07.2013), Аурум (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Сергей, ты и так уже всех запутал и со своей фантомной "совершенной нравственностью" и дальше продолжаешь придумывать про "очень долго" и по "чуть-чуть". Даже для монахов при нарушении винаи предусмотрено "покаяние" (кроме случаев параджики).
> 
> Буддизм без медитации (тренировки ума) - это собственно уже не буддизм (нравственность ее можно и из христианства и вообще из атеизма черпать). Но медитации не нужно учиться через интернет, для того, чтобы она стала повседневным инструментом нужно пройти нормальный ретрит у достойного наставника. Только в этом случае мы почувствуем вкус Дхармы, ее пользу и результат.



Да, даже сотапанна может нарушить нравственность. Об этом говорится в суттах, и был пьющий алкоголь сотапанна.
Даже архаты нарушали Винаю по мелочам.
Совершенная нравственность - это спонтанное, природное настраивание на благое, это высокая осознанность и усилие. Предлагать ее развивать в вакууме, без Сати, без Вирии и без собственно медитации - нереально. Ни один фактор Пути не живет в изоляции, они все переплетены. 
Цитата 
В Благородном Пути все работает, как восемь поддерживающих вас ног. Это не «один-два-три-четыре-пять- шесть-семь-восемь» в линейном порядке, это скорее совместное действие. Это не то, что вы вначале развиваете pañña, а потом, когда уже у вас есть pañña, вы можете развивать sila, а когда sila развита, у вас тогда будет samadhi. Мы привыкли думать таким образом, не так ли: «Сначала должно быть первое, затем — второе и по- том — третье». В действительности, становление Восьмеричного Пути это одномоментное переживание, в нем все объединено. Все составляющие участвуют в едином мощном движении.

----------

Magan Poh (04.07.2013), Styeba (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Аньезка (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Около года назад после сеансов "интенсивной" медитации, практически ослеп на один глаз и зрение восстанавливалось постепенно в течении нескольких дней. Офтальмолог никаких патологий не зафиксировал - зрение у меня как было отличным, так и осталось. Опосля такого приключения, действительно появилось ощущение, что если бы я так и продолжал, то вместо Кащенко, мне бы светил какой-нибудь НИИ глазных болезней им. Гельмгольца 
> 
> В настоящий момент, большее внимание уделяю практике брахмавихар и силы в целом, а вот медитации отвел оптимальное для меня время - 60 минут днем и вечером. Стараюсь уделять как можно больше времени саддхе, так как заметил, что из всех индрий, я почему то совершенно игнорирую, а более того, не чувствую в себе развития этого качества. Медитация, да и практика в целом стала действительно более "сладкой", сразу после того, как появилась уверенность, вдохновение и чистая радость веры. Понадобилось около двух лет, что бы принять Будду, Дхамму и Сангху, как Три Драгоценности и наконец-то на уровне рефлексии почувствовать в них Прибежище. Это было гораздо более ценнее и эффективней, чем многие часы моей "медитации".


Поэтому и говорится о том, что практиковать нужно под руководством наставников. 
Насчет Саддха - да, это действительно как основа Пути.
В Милиндапанне дост. Нагасена сравнивает Веру с тем чувством уверенности, который испытывает человек перед бушующей речкой, когда видит, что многие его спутники уже благополучно перебралась на другой берег.
Значит, и я смогу!

----------

Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> У меня складывается впечатление, что меня игнорируют, но спрошу еще один раз прямой вопрос (без подтекста): что Вы понимаете под духовностью?


Я на этот вопрос отвечал на БФ уже раз пять. Ну что ж, отвечу еще раз, чтобы вас не обижать. 
Я понимаю под духовностью то, что противоположно мирскому, материальному, область трансцендентного, относящегося к высшим уровням сознания. Это ум, в широком смысле, в его высших, лучших проявлениях. В джханах, например. 

А вот что написано о духовном в философском энциклопедическом словаре:

Философское понятие, означающее невещественное начало, в отличие от материального. Вопрос о соотношения Д, и материи есть основной вопрос философии...

В рационализме определяющей стороной Д. считается мышление, сознание, в иррационализме - внемыслительные аспекты: воля, чувство, воображение, интуиция...

Ну и дальше перечисляются варианты понятий о духовности в различных философских направлениях.

----------


## Жека

> Zom, читая Ваши сообщения в разных темах, начинаю думать, что мне как неофиту (который само собой не развил в достаточной мере нравственность, щедрость и т.д.) медитировать абсолютно бесполезно. Т.е , грубо говоря, мне не следует каждый вечер перед сном, сидя с закрытыми глазами, наблюдать за дыханием в течении 10-20 минут? Даже если мне это приятно? Как же быть?


Для неофита получать инструкции о практике от анонимных виртуальных собеседников - куда большее зло, чем неудачная медитация. Я не шучу. 
Наш ум работает так, что мы все время что- то воспринимаем, ощущаем и концептуализируем. Набираться на начальном этапе противоречивой разрозненной информации - очень опасно.
Вы лучше читайте сутты, на Dhamma.ru, theravada.ru, если читаете на английском - просто чудесно, есть переводы Бхикку Бодхи, Тханиссаро Бхикку.
Иначе просто наберетесь идей, а идеи они тут у всех форумчан - свои.

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Аньезка (04.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

С другой стороны "обкатывать" понимание на форуме тоже неплохо. Если есть какие-то совсем уж грубые отклонения, то форумчане поправят. Тонкие и сложные вещи через форум, конечно, обсуждать сложно.

----------

Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> С другой стороны "обкатывать" понимание на форуме тоже неплохо. Если есть какие-то совсем уж грубые отклонения, то форумчане поправят. Тонкие и сложные вещи через форум, конечно, обсуждать сложно.


Я вот недавно задумалась над тем, как работают санкхары и сання. Забавные выводы. Вот если в пору офисной работы, мысли мои и санкхары касались, в основном, банковской системы, маркетинга, форумов, совещаний, а концепции были вроде: что они понимают, надо делать вот так! Или - "какой хороший он специалист, и человек отличный".
Намерения мои сводились к тому, что я должна стать минимум вице- президентом банка из топ -10. 
Миллионы таких идей и мыслей.
После стопроцентного "перехода" к буддисткой практике и переезда, мало- помалу меня начали поглощать идеи о том, что такое дьяна, и чем она отличается от упаччара- самадхи... О том, в каком упадке все в буддийских странах и "надо все делать по- другому"... Какие были хорошие монахи при Будде и что сейчас...
Все эти дискуссии, а что остается в Ниббане, а эта практика правильна или нет, а насколько достоверны джатаки, кто написал эти комментарии и насколько корректен перевод Дэвидсов... 
Желание достижений тоже с президентства ушло в сторону ария- бхуми :-)
Такова природа ума - он все время в движении и все время строит концепции на основе контактов, которые у него есть.то как бы не плохо, но с контактами надо быть осторожнее.

----------

Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> После стопроцентного "перехода" к буддисткой практике и переезда, мало- помалу меня начали поглощать идеи о том, что такое дьяна, и чем она отличается от упаччара- самадхи... О том, в каком упадке все в буддийских странах и "надо все делать по- другому"... Какие были хорошие монахи при Будде и что сейчас...


не зря же дхамманупассана - штука ещё более тонкая, чем читтанупассана. Именно при правильном буддийском образе жизни, когда ум пропитан буддизмом настолько, что начинает определять общий вектор мышления, делания и каммической активности и возможно продвижение по Пути.
В качестве ремарки: я вот просто удивляюсь, насколько точно вы высказываете те же идеи, что и у меня в голове. Для меня это хороший знак (в т.ч. и моего движения). И вот здесь форум вполне себе играет благую роль. Как индикатор.



> Все эти дискуссии, а что остается в Ниббане, а эта практика правильна или нет, а насколько достоверны джатаки, кто написал эти комментарии и насколько корректен перевод Дэвидсов...


А это уже особеннсоти форумов и вообще буддизма в отрыве от традиции. Те, кто живёт в Азии или бывает там и соприкасаются с живой тхеравадой знают, что там всё несколько по-другому, нежели на европейских форумах.



> Желание достижений тоже с президентства ушло в сторону ария- бхуми :-)
> Такова природа ума - он все время в движении и все время строит концепции на основе контактов, которые у него есть.то как бы не плохо, но с контактами надо быть осторожнее.


Это да.

----------

Eugeny (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ретриты випассаны нужны для того, чтобы человек понял как практиковать правильно и потом, в повседневной жизни. Понял, как это-сохранять осознанность во всех делах. Прожил это это на своем опыте, увидел свой ум как обезьяну, которая постоянно прыгает и начал ее тренировать. Понял как много у него негатива\загрязнений, которые просто выходят на поверхность и что с ними делать. Не просто загонять их обратно и страться не обращать внимание, а работать с ними. На ретрите есть опытный человек, который каждый день беседует с вами, помогает справляться с 5 препятствиями, вашими негативными и др. состояниями и корректирует практику индивидуально. Если это практиковать самостоятельно, может быть много проблем и вопросов. На ретрите создаются условия, например 21 день, пробовать идеально соблюдать нравственность, тишина чтобы глубже погрузиться в себя, отсутствие повседневной суеты и т.п. На традиционной випассане в монастыре практика идет постепенно, начиная с 15 минут и человек обучается как это практиковать спокойно 24 часа в сутки - и когда ест, и когда принимает душ, и когда гуляет, и когда ложится спать и т.п. После ретрита человек знает, как это практиковать осознанность постоянно. Это знание внутреннее, не книжное, это другое. Кто пробовал - поймет.Формальным сессиям на Випассане как раз и не уделяется такое значение, как при саматхи\концентрации медитации.


Я частично с вами согласен, в принципе вы говорите правильные вещи. Но - помимо этого вы ещё и многое упускаете. 

Во-первых, для того, чтобы научиться быть осознанным в повседневной жизни - нужно учиться это делать _в повседневной жизни_. Ретрит для этого очень плохо подходит, потому что создаются идеальные "условия в вакууме". Таких условий никогда в жизни человека не бывает.

Второе. Кучу дней подряд по многу часов для этого сидеть не нужно. Вполне достаточно и одного дня по несколько сессий. А некоторые даже за 1 (!) сессию в минут 40-60 смогут понять, о чём идёт речь и что нужно делать и как. 

Третье. На подобное обучение ты должен прийти (даже просто, чтобы понять как это делать), уже с хорошим, глубоким, основательным пониманием зачем тебе это. Потому что если этого понимания нет - всё в топку. А на среднестатистическом "ретрите" - если лекции даются неумело/неудачно или же если человек в принципе "не за тем приехал" (а я такое много раз встречал) - вы, скорей всего, этого глубокого понимания не получите.

Четвёртое. На ретрите из-за чрезмерной и интенсивной практики создаётся неправильное представление о том, какой уровень усилий нужно прилагать для поддержания осознанности, сосредоточения, бдительности 24 часа в сутки в повседневной жизни. Я слышал жалобы людей о том, что у них вообще не получается практиковать эти вещи в повседневности, хотя они много медитируют и ездят по ретритам. Почему? Потому что они не умеют прилагать должный уровень усилий, а на ретритах, как я упомянул в пункте №1 не подходящие условия для этого.

----------

Наталья (10.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Сергей, ты и так уже всех запутал и со своей фантомной "совершенной нравственностью" и дальше продолжаешь придумывать про "очень долго" и по "чуть-чуть".


Это Будда, видимо, запутал (кого запутал), а не я. Ведь это он говорил о людях, в нравственности совершенных и не совершенных. Это он говорил, что если человек практикует нравственные правила, но, при этом соблюдении, он в них "слаб, разбит, запятнан" - то он ещё НЕ нравственный, а только тренируется, чтобы стать таковым. 




> Буддизм без медитации (тренировки ума) - это собственно уже не буддизм (нравственность ее можно и из христианства и вообще из атеизма черпать).


Вот, видите, про что я и говорил. Тот самый стереотип - "если ты не медитируешь - ты не буддист". А вы почитайте канон. Там вообще очень мало кто медитирует из мирян. И что - они не буддисты? Очевидно, буддисты. Стереотип рушить надобно.

ЗЫ: Буддиста определяют воззрения и его вера. А не то, ездит он по ретритам или нет.

АН 8.25:

“Господин, в каком смысле кто-либо является мирянином (буддистом)?”

“Когда, Маханама, человек принял прибежище в Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе, то тогда он является мирянином”.

“Господин, в каком смысле мирянин является нравственным?”

“Когда, Маханама, мирянин воздерживается от уничтожения жизни, от взятия того, что [ему] не было дано, от неблагого сексуального поведения, от лжи, от спиртных напитков, вина и одурманивающих веществ, что создают основу для беспечности, то тогда он является нравственным мирянином”.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Мы привыкли думать таким образом, не так ли: «Сначала должно быть первое, затем — второе и по- том — третье». В действительности, становление Восьмеричного Пути это одномоментное переживание, в нем все объединено. Все составляющие участвуют в едином мощном движении.


Процитирую себя же ещё раз:

И, к слову, даже когда вы практикуете нравственность или щедрость - сосредоточение, осознанность и бдительность также развиваются - если вы делаете эти вещи осознанно и сосредоточенно. В этом смысле и говорится, что все факторы Пути развиваются одновременно и поддерживают друг друга. Но - если ваша практика будет заключаться только в сидении на подушке - то вот в этом случае ни нравственность, ни щедрость развиваться не будут, потому что это слишком узкая и специализированная сфера практики, никак не способствующая этим вещам. Отсюда и вытекает надобность правильной последовательности и поэтапности, о чём так часто говорится в Каноне.




> Для неофита получать инструкции о практике от анонимных виртуальных собеседников - куда большее зло, чем неудачная медитация. Я не шучу.


Эка вы обо мне - злостный анонимный виртуальный собеседник... отлично .) 

Пусть человек своей головой думает. Потому что, как говорил Будда, мудрый человек понимает "что плохо сказано, а что хорошо сказано" ,) И, кстати, мудрый человек не станет с неофитской экзальтацией падать в ноги любому "гуру" или "учителю" и слушать только гуру и учителя, ведь, как все говорят, это "гуру" и "учитель".

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.07.2013), Радис (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Эка вы обо мне - злостный анонимный виртуальный собеседник... отлично .) 
> 
> Пусть человек своей головой думает. Потому что, как говорил Будда, мудрый человек понимает "что плохо сказано, а что хорошо сказано" ,) И, кстати, мудрый человек не станет с неофитской экзальтацией падать в ноги любому "гуру" или "учителю" и слушать только гуру и учителя, ведь, как все говорят, это "гуру" и "учитель".


Ну почему злостный? ) Если уж переходить на первоналии (я вообще не вас конкретно имела в виду тут), тот у меня о вас сложилось впечатление, что вы скорее упорствующий, что свойственно людям, которые имеют большое количество знаний. Вы знаете, что есть mana - и применительно к буддийской практике она есть у всех без исключений людей, которые более или менее "продвинуты".
Ее механизм работает так, что: "я знаю, как надо, а эти люди - они же даже не понимают опасности чувственных утех, что с них взять?" Много таких мыслей (я знаю Канон, они - нет; я эту технику сто лет назад изучил - они нет, и т д).
Это нормально, и становится проблемой в случае, если свой собственный опыт человек всячески пытается экстрополировать на других людей и давать им советы. Вообще, говорят, что о своей практике лучше ни с кем не делиться, особенно в медитационных центрах, иначе это может создать другим проблемы. Конечно, форум - не этот случай, тут делятся мнениями, но новичок может запутаться в них. Это не значит, что у него нет мудрости, просто это из тех вариантов, когда человек еще слишком чувствителен и нуждается в информации, которая подходит именно для него. 
Насчет связь ретрита и повседневной осознанности - во многом согласна. У меня были случаи, когда после интенсивов в городе я чувствовала себя не то что "не так" - было ощущение, что тебя с небес Брахмы закинули в нираю, и это реально ужасно. Потом уже методом тыка я стала понимать, как важен баланс, и что даже в медитационном центре можно поддерживать некую социальную активность и проявлять заботу о других, не только "смотря в пол" и храня обет молчания. Время от времени выбираться в город и отслеживать свои реакции на звуки, формы. В ретрите ты становишься очень чувствительным. Мне рассказывали, как монах, которому в глаз во время самадхи направили луч фонаря - чуть не ослеп и потом неделю очень плохо себя чувствовал.

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ну почему злостный? ) Если уж переходить на первоналии (я вообще не вас конкретно имела в виду тут), тот у меня о вас сложилось впечатление, что вы скорее упорствующий, что свойственно людям, которые имеют большое количество знаний. Вы знаете, что есть mana - и применительно к буддийской практике она есть у всех без исключений людей, которые более или менее "продвинуты".
> Ее механизм работает так, что: "я знаю, как надо, а эти люди - они же даже не понимают опасности чувственных утех, что с них взять?" Много таких мыслей (я знаю Канон, они - нет; я эту технику сто лет назад изучил - они нет, и т д).
> Это нормально, и становится проблемой в случае, если свой собственный опыт человек всячески пытается экстрополировать на других людей и давать им советы. Вообще, говорят, что о своей практике лучше ни с кем не делиться, особенно в медитационных центрах, иначе это может создать другим проблемы. Конечно, форум - не этот случай, тут делятся мнениями, но новичок может запутаться в них. Это не значит, что у него нет мудрости, просто это из тех вариантов, когда человек еще слишком чувствителен и нуждается в информации, которая подходит именно для него.


Так всё это же самое можно в точности и на вас, например, спроецировать. Или на других участников форума. И что? Форум для того и нужен, что это общение, изложение позиций, вопросы-ответы. Грамотное поведение на форуме - не переходить на личности, а излагать некую позицию, факты, объяснять и пояснять их. А дальше уж каждый сам пусть делает выводы из того, что написано тем или иным участником. У каждого своя голова на плечах, не так ли?

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (04.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так всё это же самое можно в точности и на вас, например, спроецировать. Или на других участников форума. И что? Форум для того и нужен, что это общение, изложение позиций, вопросы-ответы. Грамотное поведение на форуме - не переходить на личности, а излагать некую позицию, факты, объяснять и пояснять их. А дальше уж каждый сам пусть делает выводы из того, что написано тем или иным участником. У каждого своя голова на плечах, не так ли?


Так, если не говорить "за Будду" , а указывать, что это собственное мнение.
Будда, как мне кажется, был вовсе не так категоричен в плане "самма силы",  как вы.
Историю с Саракани напомнить? Или Ратана сутту, где прямо говорится, что ария может нарушить обеты (кроме самых тяжелых про убийство и пролитие крови Татхагаты)? Или сутту из Ангуттары Никаи, где он говорит, что зло, сделанное высоким человеком, растворяется, подобно щепотке брошенной в море соли?
Вы хотите предложить быть более нравственными, чем того сам Будда хотел от своих учеников?

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Это Будда, видимо, запутал (кого запутал), а не я. Ведь это он говорил о людях, в нравственности совершенных и не совершенных. Это он говорил, что если человек практикует нравственные правила, но, при этом соблюдении, он в них "слаб, разбит, запятнан" - то он ещё НЕ нравственный, а только тренируется, чтобы стать таковым.


У тебя в высказываниях и переводах смещен важный акцент с нравственного поведения на абстрактную нравственность. Всегда можно сказать: ты еще недостаточно нравственный и для этого, если ты не пробужденный, всегда найдется повод. А поведение - это лишь соблюдение, хотя и не простое, правил и норм. При этом в ретрите медитатор в первую очередь принимает, подписывается и соблюдает нормы поведения, прилагает правильные усилия и уже потом получает наставления по медитации. Получается такой компактный восьмеричный путь. Естественно он не достигнет всего и сразу, но и без базовых навыков - это топтание на месте, изучение инструкции к лекарству вместо самого лекарства.




> Вот, видите, про что я и говорил. Тот самый стереотип - "если ты не медитируешь - ты не буддист". А вы почитайте канон. Там вообще очень мало кто медитирует из мирян. И что - они не буддисты? Очевидно, буддисты. Стереотип рушить надобно.


А на мирян в каноне в принципе не нужно ориентироваться. Естественно, что Будда давал общие наставления мирянам поскольку большую часть он видел в первый и последний раз. Сейчас же ситуация изменилась, миряне могут жить при монастырях, получать длительные наставления, медитировать под наблюдение опытных мастеров. В общем граница между монашеством или мирянством несколько смешалась (возможно это и не очень хорошо, но таковы реалии).

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Так, если не говорить "за Будду" , а указывать, что это собственное мнение.


Когда я говорю за Будду, я подтверждаю это цитатами. Если я не могу подтвердить это цитатами, то и не говорю, а пишу, что это мой личный опыт, мнение и т.д.




> Историю с Саракани напомнить? Или Ратана сутту, где прямо говорится, что ария может нарушить обеты (кроме самых тяжелых про убийство и пролитие крови Татхагаты)?


Про Саракани сказано, что он "достиг в момент смерти". Поэтому толковать это можно по-разному. Например так - что он стал вступившим в поток только под самую смерть. А до этого совершенной нравственностью (признак вступившего в поток) он не обладал. В Ратана сутте говорится, что он может совершить проступок, но не может скрыть его. Скрыть от кого, и что это за проступок? Быть может речь идёт о незначительных нарушениях Винаи, типа, покушал не до полудня? И не может скрыть от кого? Быть может, от монахов, ведь нужно делать признания, если ты такое совершил. 

Но, опять-таки, даже если ученик Благородных может совершить некий проступок - то проступок этот явно будет незначительный. Кроме того, поскольку сказано, что он "совершенен в нравственности" (но несовершенен в мудрости и сосредоточении), а также поскольку сказано, что он "не слаб, не разбит, не запятнан" в отношении нравственности - то опять-таки, речь идёт о том, что эти незначительные проступки совершаются очень редко (вероятно, в исключительных обстоятельствах). 

Но, если мы говорим о некоем человеке, который считает, что "выполнил буддийскую тренировку нравственности" и, посчитав так, перешёл к более высоким практикам, но при этом на деле он даже пять обетов без нарушений и недели не может продержать - то, очевидно, никакой он не нравственный. Он как раз-таки "слаб, разбит, запятнан" в отношении нравственного поведения. И ему надлежит отпрактиковать вначале это, а не то, что идёт вслед за этим.

----------

Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

На мой взгляд, не может быть готовых, одинаковых рецептов для всех. Все зависит от опыта, способностей, склонностей, интеллекта человека. Кому-то именно медитация поможет сделать прорыв. Кому-то разум, кому-то знания. Кому-то мудрость. Все очень индивидуально. Будда дал полный, совершенный Путь. Но каждый идет по нему в силу своих возможностей. Конечно, нельзя пренебрегать ни одним фактором Пути, но выбрать главный для себя - можно. Мы уже не раз обсуждали это.
Что касается медитации - то же самое. Кто-то может хоть всю жизнь просидеть и для него это будет правильно и полезно. А для кого-то это будет пагубно. Только сам человек может почувствовать и понять, что для него лучше. 
Но что уж точно нужно одинаково для всех - так это понимание, правильные взгляды. Их надо формировать всем без исключения. Читать и перечитывать Канон, открывая для себя все новые нюансы. Вот я сегодня читаю совсем не так, как пару лет назад. А пару лет назад читал не так, как в первый раз. Каждый раз происходит все новое переосмысление. Какие-то новые пласты поднимаются из глубин бездонной мудрости Канона.

(Это размышления в целом по теме, а не адресованные кому-то конкретно)

----------


## Жека

Я думаю, что те люди, которые первый раз читают подобную дискуссию, должны понимать, что именно Зом считает за медитацию. Он считает таковой самма- самадхи, которое есть последнее звено Благородного Пути. Это не просто, простите, медитация, это именно достижение рупа и арупа дхьян, за которым следует Абхиння - Высшее Постижение и Ниббана.
Нам всем туда, понятно, еще идти и идти )
Мы же тут говорим о медитации в ее западном понимании: подушка, анапанасати, метта бхавана, медитация на ходьбе и так далее. Зом почему- то считает, что если человек разовьет совершенную нравственность, то только потом он сядет в позу лотоса и достигнет Абхинни. Это очевидное противоречие с каноническими текстами, в которых мы черпаем вдохновение, а именно в Кхуддака Никае, в стихах монахов и монахинь.
Если вы внимательно прочтете гатхи, вы увидите, что будущие архаты вовсе не всегда садились в лотос и достигали Ниббаны. Нет, они тоже пишут о страданиях в медитации, о том, что приходилось "убегать" из- под корней деревьев из-за неугомонного ума; о тоске, которая нападала на монаха в его одиноком кути; о том, что не удавалось достичь спокойствия "ни на миг" многие годы; о том, что хотел созерцать непостоянство - а хочется домой к семье. 
Так что...

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> У тебя в высказываниях и переводах смещен важный акцент с нравственного поведения на абстрактную нравственность. Всегда можно сказать: ты еще недостаточно нравственный и для этого, если ты не пробужденный, всегда найдется повод. А поведение - это лишь соблюдение, хотя и не простое, правил и норм.


Потому что я категорически не согласен, что нравственность - это "просто набор правил для поведения". И не только я:

Палийское слово «сила» изначально обозначало просто поведение. Но в контексте буддийской духовной тренировки этот термин используется для обозначения только особого вида поведения, то есть благого поведения, а также, если смотреть более широко, то и типа характера, который соответствует такому поведению, то есть хорошего характера. Поскольку _сила_ означает и нравственное поведение, и совокупность привычек, управляемых нравственными принципами и нравственными добродетелями, то подразумевается, что внутренняя качественность постоянного соблюдения нравственных предписаний ещё только должна быть сформирована (т.е. изначально её нет).

Оба оттенка значения важны для понимания места _силы_ в сфере буддийской дисциплины. В первом значении _сила_ состоит в отсутствии нарушения основных принципов нравственной жизни телом или речью. Это нравственная дисциплинированность в поступках и словах, которая начинается со сдерживания безнравственных импульсов, что ищут выплеска через тело и речь, а затем развивается далее – посредством преображения привычек в такие, которые соответствуют нравственному поведению. Но полный спектр _силы_ не ограничивается лишь контролем внешнего поведения, потому что данный термин несёт в себе ещё и дополнительное, более глубокое психологическое значение. В этом втором смысле _сила_ является нравственной чистотой, внутренним очищением характера, что достигается ведением жизни, которая постоянно опирается на нравственные принципы. Этот аспект _силы_ ставит ударение на субъективную, мотивационную сторону поступка. Здесь обращается внимание не на сам внешний поступок, а на внутреннюю честность ума, из которого проистекает благое поведение.

При более тщательном рассмотрении _сила_ раскрывает нам своё двоякое свойство: с внешней стороны она состоит в очищении поведения, а с внутренней – в очищении характера. Однако, в учении Будды эти две сферы опыта, внутреннее и внешнее, не разнесены и не должны быть раздельными самодостаточными областями. Они считаются, скорее, двумя сторонами единого целого, взаимно поддерживающими опорами единого поля, дублирующими друг друга, связанными друг с другом, проникающими друг в друга своими собственными потенциалами влияния.

С точки зрения буддизма, действия, совершаемые телом и речью, не являются некими отдельными от духовной сути человека вещами, но являются вполне чёткими проявлениями состояний ума, которые являются их активирующим источником. А состояния ума, в свою очередь, не пребывают замкнутыми в умственной изоляции, но в соответствии с имеющейся ситуацией изливаются из фонтана сознания, в котором они и возникают. Это излияние происходит через действия тела, речи и мыслей во внутренний личный мир значимых событий. Исходя из поступка, мы можем определить состояние ума, а из состояния ума можем предугадать вероятный поступок. Взаимосвязь между ними настолько же цельная, как и между музыкальными нотами и оркестром на сцене, который по ним играет. 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...g_roots-sv.htm

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013), Радис (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Мы же тут говорим о медитации в ее западном понимании: подушка, анапанасати, метта бхавана, медитация на ходьбе и так далее. Зом почему- то считает, что если человек разовьет совершенную нравственность, то только потом он сядет в позу лотоса и достигнет Абхинни. Это очевидное противоречие с каноническими текстами, в которых мы черпаем вдохновение, а именно в Кхуддака Никае, в стихах монахов и монахинь.


Очевидно, никакого противоречия нет. Напротив - вначале практикуем нравственность, потом сосредоточение, потом мудрость. Такова последовательность. Не я её придумал, а Будда так объяснил. Одна из лучших сутт, объясняющих это - МН 107. Где чётко объясняется правильная последовательность и приводятся метафоры, чтобы объяснить, что практиковать нужно последовательно, а не как взбредёт в голову.

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.07.2013), Радис (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Когда я говорю за Будду, я подтверждаю это цитатами. Если я не могу подтвердить это цитатами, то и не говорю, а пишу, что это мой личный опыт, мнение и т.д.
> 
> 
> 
> Про Саракани сказано, что он "достиг в момент смерти". Поэтому толковать это можно по-разному. Например так - что он стал вступившим в поток только под самую смерть. А до этого совершенной нравственностью (признак вступившего в поток) он не был. В Ратана сутте говорится, что он может совершить проступок, но не может скрыть его. Скрыть от кого, и что это за проступок? Быть может речь идёт о незначительных нарушениях Винаи, типа, покушал не до полудня? И не может скрыть от кого? Быть может, от монахов, ведь нужно делать признания, если ты такое совершил. 
> 
> Но, опять-таки, даже если ученик Благородных может совершить некий проступок - то проступок этот явно будет незначительный. Кроме того, поскольку сказано, что он "совершенен в нравственности" (но несовершенен в мудрости и сосредоточении), а также поскольку сказано, что он "не слаб, не разбит, не запятнан" в отношении нравственности - то опять-таки, речь идёт о том, что эти незначительные проступки совершаются очень редко (вероятно, в исключительных обстоятельствах). 
> 
> Но, если мы говорим о некоем человеке, который считает, что "выполнил буддийскую тренировку нравственности" и, посчитав так, перешёл к более высоким практикам, но при этом на деле он даже пять обетов без нарушений и недели не может продержать - то, очевидно, никакой он не нравственный. Он как раз-таки "слаб, разбит, запятнан" в отношении нравственного поведения. И ему надлежит отпрактиковать вначале это, а не то, что идёт вслед за этим.


Правильно (про Саракани). Но это подтверждение того, что нравственность может быть не совершенной, и при этом человек достигает Пути и Плода. А ведь я нигде не говорила, что "можно пить алкоголь". Нет, однако получается, что даже такое грубое нарушение не является абсолютной преградой.
Кстати, я сама бросила "ритуальное" распитие (пара бокалов мартини с подругами) ПОСЛЕ ПРАКТИКИ МЕДИТАЦИИ, потому что я поняла, что это плохо, что это приносит вред моему сосредоточению и моей нравственности и моему Пути. Мне стало противно пить спиртное на уровне тела и ума, когда я стала делать анапанасати 
Вы сами начали говорить о том, что же считать проступком. В Винае архат стал запасать себе еду на два дня вперед. Это- проступок. Вы готовы заявить об архате как о не обладающим самма силой?
Конечно, мы тут и говорим о незначительном! Никто не спорит, что убийце, вору и насильнику нельзя заниматься випассаной и саматхой! Но похоже, что критерии совершенства у вас строже, чем у самого Будды )

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Очевидно, никакого противоречия нет. Напротив - вначале практикуем нравственность, потом сосредоточение, потом мудрость. Такова последовательность. Не я её придумал, а Будда так объяснил. Одна из лучших сутт, объясняющих это - МН 107. Где чётко объясняется правильная последовательность и приводятся метафоры, чтобы объяснить, что практиковать нужно последовательно, а не как взбредёт в голову.


Еще раз - что такое нравственность в вашем понимании? 
Что такое сосредоточение? 
Без цитат из Канона, лично ваша трактовка.

----------

Ануруддха (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Правильно (про Саракани). Но это подтверждение того, что нравственность может быть не совершенной, и при этом человек достигает Пути и Плода. А ведь я нигде не говорила, что "можно пить алкоголь". Нет, однако получается, что даже такое грубое нарушение не является абсолютной преградой.


Конечно можно. Иначе вообще никто никогда не мог бы вступить в поток. Но подлинная практика как раз и начинается с этого уровня, когда нравственность уже была очищена должным образом. 




> Вы сами начали говорить о том, что же считать проступком. В Винае архат стал запасать себе еду на два дня вперед. Это- проступок. Вы готовы заявить об архате как о не обладающим самма силой?
> Конечно, мы тут и говорим о незначительном! Никто не спорит, что убийце, вору и насильнику нельзя заниматься випассаной и саматхой! Но похоже, что критерии совершенства у вас строже, чем у самого Будды )


Когда я говорю о нравственности, то имею в виду именно панча-силу. Именно в ней содержатся все основы, и именно такой нерушимой и незапятнанной нравственностью обладает вступивший в поток (как идеал - поэтому о нём сказано, что он совершенен в этом факторе). Но Виная к такой нравственности относится лишь частично - потому что, как вы правильно отметили, даже архат, не зная о правиле Винаи, может его нарушить. В этом смысле я не считаю все  правила Винаи нравственностью (хотя среди них есть таковые) - но отношу к соблюдению особых предписаний Винаи.




> Что такое сосредоточение?


А что имеют в виду, когда говорят о человеке: "Смотри как он сосредоточен"? Очевидно, определённую собранность, не-распылённость ума. Это - если говорить о самадхи как о психическом качестве. А если говорить менее узко, но более широко, то под этим имею в виду сверхчеловеческое состояние джханового ума. Зависит, как говорится, от контекста. Можно сказать о водителе автобуса, что он достиг самадхи (имея в виду, что он сосредоточился на дороге и том, как бы не попасть в аварию), а можно сказать об аскете, что он достиг самадхи (имея в виду джханы). Разница в градации развитости данного качества, состоянии и чистоте ума. Во втором случае, оно, очевидно, куда более продвинутое, нежели в первом.

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Мне кажется суть спора не столько в Каноне, сколько в современных реалиях и отношении к ним. 
Сергей (да и я тоже) не без оснований относится скептически к "медитации ради медитации". Именно такой подход порождает духовных кочевников, которые с одного затвора на другой (часто и вовсе небуддийский) кочуют. 

Вроде бы польза от медитации есть: человек как-то разбирается со своим умом. Особенно если раньше до этого руки не доходили. Например так трактуют подачу Гоенки.
Но в перспективе, когда нет правильных взглядов, веры в Три Драгоценности, нравственнсоти, подобные затворы мало, что дают. Если люди после этого едут на курорт пьянствовать и снимать местных девушек (или катоев) лёгкого поведения. А по возвращении домой дальше разговоров за общедуховность не идут.
Я думаю, что каждый, кто более-менее долго в буддизме, видел таких летунов и уже почти с первого взгляда может определить, будет ли из них толк в буддийском смысле.

Такой медитатор, если после трёх-пяти-десяти лет затворов уходит из буддизма и становится, например, православным или кришнаитом, или просто неверующим, показывает реальную суть своих достижений -  фактически ноль.

А человек путь и мало медитирующий, но остающийся буддистом на всю жизнь, худо-бедно, но идёт в нужную сторону.

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Потому что я категорически не согласен, что нравственность - это "просто набор правил для поведения".





> Очевидно, никакого противоречия нет. Напротив - вначале практикуем нравственность, потом сосредоточение, потом мудрость... Одна из лучших сутт, объясняющих это - МН 107. Где чётко объясняется...


Ну вот, в МН 107, объясняется, что значит "нравственность (добродетель (sila))":



> (Добродетель (сила))
> 
> "Иди, монах, *будь добродетелен*, живи, *обуздывая себя в соответствии с Патимоккхой*, совершенный в поведении и действиях. Тренируйся, приняв правила обучения, видя опасность в мельчайших проступках".
> 
> Как только, брахман, монах добродетелен, обуздывая себя в соответствии с Патимоккхой, совершенный в поведении и действиях, и тренируется, приняв правила обучения, видя опасность в малейших проступках, Татхагата обучает его далее, говоря...
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn107.htm

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ну вот, в МН 107, объясняется, что значит "нравственность (добродетель (sila))":


Да, для монахов, как набор правил. Но это не единственно возможное объяснение силы. Было бы единственным, то получалось бы, что все миряне вообще безнравственные, ведь не живут "обуздывая себя Патимоккхой" .) Ну и опять же, дальше ведь тоже сказано - _совершенный в поведении и действиях_.

----------

Топпер- (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, для монахов, как набор правил. Но это не единственно возможное объяснение силы. Было бы единственным, то получалось бы, что все миряне вообще безнравственные, ведь не живут "обуздывая себя Патимоккхой" .) Ну и опять же, дальше ведь тоже сказано - _совершенный в поведении и действиях_.


Для мирян тоже правила, которые также ничуть не противоречат правилам Пратимокхи.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это Будда, видимо, запутал (кого запутал), а не я. Ведь это он говорил о людях, в нравственности совершенных и не совершенных.


По сути же речь идет о людях, *опытных* в соблюдении нравственных правил или неопытных в этом. Т.е. эти действия можно же ведь конкретно перечислить? Опытных (или как Вы переводите "совершенных") в чем именно? Т.е. опытных в неупотреблении алкоголя, опытных в правдивой речи и т.д.

----------

Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Для мирян тоже правила, которые также ничуть не противоречат правилам Пратимокхи.


Разумеется, с этим не спорю. Об этом выше тоже упомянул. Но суть в том, что это не только правила, и поверхностное их соблюдение (раз не делаю так, то я нравственный), а нечто более глубокое, что хорошо объяснил Дост. Бодхи здесь. Нравственность становится подлинной и совершенной, когда она идёт изнутри, когда это глубинные устремления ума. 

Можно внешне научиться соблюдать определённые правила. Но внутренне это тебя никак не меняет. Поэтому просто лишь голое соблюдение правил - это ещё не нравственность, это только половина. Об этом также хорошо рассказывал Аджан Джаясаро, когда упоминал об эксперименте, проводимом в США. Суть эксперимента показала, что люди "хорошие и нравственные" только когда за ними следит закон и полиция. А как только они попадали в ситуацию, где нет ни закона, ни полиции, и более того, где разрешалось делать плохие вещи - они с удовольствием начинали их делать. Вот так можно соблюдать нравственные правила, но не быть нравственным изнутри.

----------

Epihod (06.07.2013), Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Радис (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Потому что я категорически не согласен, что нравственность - это "просто набор правил для поведения".


В любом случае Будда в наставлениях говорит о добродетели. И автор указанной статьи не противоречит этом, а лишь раскрывает, что из добродетели вырастают внутренние моральные принципы. Самоконтроль ведет к дисциплине ума, что в общем подтверждает, что никакой нравственности в вакууме не существует.

----------

Жека (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да, для монахов, как набор правил. Но это не единственно возможное объяснение силы. Было бы единственным, то получалось бы, что все миряне вообще безнравственные, ведь не живут "обуздывая себя Патимоккхой" .) Ну и опять же, дальше ведь тоже сказано - _совершенный в поведении и действиях_.


Почему я вас и спросила, что же такое совершенная нравственность.
Так как был ответ про панча силу, то ОК, это понятно, но это не совершенная нравственность, а скорее тренировка в ней. Человек с помощью обетов учится обуздывать себя, и он может оступиться: солгать, выпить, убить комара. Если он сделал это и не пытается скрыть - он все еще способен стать сотапанной ) И уж неужели и сотапанна не может медитировать? ))
Насчет самма самадхи, вы справедливо отметили наличие градации. Так вот, наивысшее - оно не достигается без тренировки в "низшем". Чтобы достичь дхьян, нужно годиков эдак пройти и боль, и слезы, - надеяться на легкость не приходится. 
В итоге к чему мы пришли?
Пять обетов нужны? Нужны
Может "хороший" человек их нарушить? Может. 
Учиться самма самадхи до построения "совершенной" нравственности можно? Можно.

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> В любом случае Будда в наставлениях говорит о добродетели. И автор указанной статьи не противоречит этом, а лишь раскрывает, что из добродетели вырастают внутренние моральные принципы.


Если вырастают. А могут и не вырасти, даже при соблюдении. Прочитайте, я добавил фрагмент в посте 150. Там как раз такой случай Аджан Джаясаро описал.

----------


## Топпер

> Можно внешне научиться соблюдать определённые правила. Но внутренне это тебя никак не меняет. Поэтому просто лишь голое соблюдение правил - это ещё не нравственность, это только половина. Об этом также хорошо рассказывал Аджан Джаясаро, когда упоминал об эксперименте, проводимом в США. Суть эксперимента показала, что люди "хорошие и нравственные" только когда за ними следит закон и полиция. А как только они попадали в ситуацию, где нет ни закона, ни полиции, и более того, где разрешалось делать плохие вещи - они с удовольствием начинали их делать. Вот так можно соблюдать нравственные правила, но не быть нравственным изнутри.


Хотя бы так. Это лучше, чем ничего.  В конце концов панчасила - она, в первую очередь, о внешнем поведении. О внутреннем - это уже более глубокий уровень.

----------

Ануруддха (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Мне кажется суть спора не столько в Каноне, сколько в современных реалиях и отношении к ним. 
> Сергей (да и я тоже) не без оснований относится скептически к "медитации ради медитации". Именно такой подход порождает духовных кочевников, которые с одного затвора на другой (часто и вовсе небуддийский) кочуют. 
> 
> Вроде бы польза от медитации есть: человек как-то разбирается со своим умом. Особенно если раньше до этого руки не доходили. Например так трактуют подачу Гоенки.
> Но в перспективе, когда нет правильных взглядов, веры в Три Драгоценности, нравственнсоти, подобные затворы мало что решают.
> А человек путь и мало медитирующий, но остающийся буддистом на всю жизнь, худо-бедно, но идёт в нужную сторону.


Недавно была в гостях у женщины, "истовой" буддистки (ланкийка), она помогает храмам, ездит в монастыри, очень сильно верит, мы с ней познакомились в медитационном центре. Она меня поила кофе.
В общем, я захожу к ней и с порога слышу: "Тебе кофе? Или чего- нибудь погорячее?"
И смотрю - в холодильнике виски, вино)
Вот вам и классические традиционные буддисты.
Другой пример: западная девочка пошла в гости в шри ланкийскую семью, они тоже буддисты и спросила: а как вы можете пить алкоголь? А они: девочка, Путь- то Срединный. Мы же не допьяна!

----------

Ittosai (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Недавно была в гостях у женщины, "истовой" буддистки (ланкийка), она помогает храмам, ездит в монастыри, очень сильно верит, мы с ней познакомились в медитационном центре. Она меня поила кофе.
> В общем, я захожу к ней и с порога слышу: "Тебе кофе? Или чего- нибудь погорячее?"
> И смотрю - в холодильнике виски, вино)
> Вот вам и классические традиционные буддисты.


Так она просто не соблюдает обеты. Что тут сделать? 
Но, с другой стороны: европейский общедуховник в подобной ситуации не только бы виски выпил, но и жил бы без веры, и в паломничества бы не ездил. И храмам бы не помогал.
А так хоть плохая буддистка, но хоть что-то пытается делать.
В конце концов и у Будды же были такие последователи. Те же раджи Пассенади и Бимбисара. Могли и войной пойти, и головы порубить. И на чужих жён позариться. Но ведь и Будде помогали.



> Другой пример: западная девочка пошла в гости в шри ланкийскую семью, они тоже буддисты и спросила: а как вы можете пить алкоголь? А они: девочка, Путь- то Срединный. Мы же не допьяна!


Я тоже у нас в Питере такого сингала встречал. В итоге мы с ним общего языка не нашли и в центр он к нам не приезжает. Он тоже считал, что пить можно, но не напиваясь  :Frown:

----------

Ашвария (04.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Насчет самма самадхи, вы справедливо отметили наличие градации. Так вот, наивысшее - оно не достигается без тренировки в "низшем". Чтобы достичь дхьян, нужно годиков эдак пройти и боль, и слезы, - надеяться на легкость не приходится. 
> 
> В итоге к чему мы пришли?
> Пять обетов нужны? Нужны
> Может "хороший" человек их нарушить? Может.
> Учиться самма самадхи до построения "совершенной" нравственности можно? Можно.


Не знаю к чему вы пришли, а я уже давно пришёл к тому, что нужно уделять вначале наибольшее внимание тому, чему нужно уделять вначале, а не тому, что идёт в конце .) А так-то страна свободная, равноправие, гласность и т.д. что там ещё пока не запретили. Каждый делает так, как считает нужным .)

А вообще, Будда говорил так, что если ваша нравственность совершенна, то она естественным образом приведёт к сосредоточению. А если нужно "проходить чрезмерную боль" для достижения сосредоточения, то, очевидно, предварительное не особо-то развито ,)

 (1-2) “Монахи, нравственному человеку, тому, кто обладает нравственным поведением, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть не-сожаление возникнет во мне!”. Не-сожаление естественным образом возникает в том, кто нравственен, чьё поведение нравственно. 

(3) Тому, кто не имеет сожаления, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть радость возникнет во мне!”. Радость естественным образом возникает в том, кто не имеет сожаления.

(4) Тому, кто рад, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть восторг возникнет во мне!”. Восторг естественным образом возникает в том, кто рад. 

(5) Тому, у кого ум [насыщен] восторгом, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть моё тело станет безмятежным!”. Тело [становится] безмятежным естественным образом у того, чей ум [насыщен] восторгом.

(6) Тому, у кого тело безмятежно, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть я буду переживать счастье!”. Тот, у кого тело безмятежно, естественным образом переживает счастье.

(7) Тому, кто переживает счастье, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть мой ум будет сосредоточенным!”. Ум того, кто переживает счастье, естественным образом [становится] сосредоточенным.

(8) Тому, кто сосредоточен, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть я буду знать и видеть вещи такими, какими они являются на самом деле!”. Тот, кто сосредоточен, естественным образом знает и видит вещи такими, какими они являются на самом деле.

(9) Тому, кто знает и видит вещи такими, какими они являются на самом деле, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть я буду разочарован и бесстрастен!”. Тот, кто знает и видит вещи такими, какими они являются на самом деле, естественным образом [становится] разочарованным и бесстрастным. 

АН 10.2


Поэтому, очевидно, если вы не отпрактиковали нравственность так, чтобы без труда и проблем в вас возникли счастье и восторг - то видимо ещё нужно над этим поработать. Ведь Будда не может врать и говорить, что у нравственного человека без проблем автоматически все эти вещи возникают.

----------

Ашвария (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Радис (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не знаю к чему вы пришли, а я уже давно пришёл к тому, что нужно уделять вначале наибольшее внимание тому, чему нужно уделять вначале, а не тому, что идёт в конце .) А так-то страна свободная, равноправие, гласность и т.д. что там ещё пока не запретили. Каждый делает так, как считает нужным .)
> 
> А вообще, Будда говорил так, что если ваша нравственность совершенна, то она естественным образом приведёт к сосредоточению. А если нужно "проходить чрезмерную боль" для достижения сосредоточения, то, очевидно, предварительное не особо-то развито ,)


Ну вы подумайте, нужно ли иметь такие жесткие взгляды, как у вас, когда мильоны примеров, которые говорят о другом. Ваше дело, конечно.
Вы сами себе противоречите, говоря, что самма сила - это не просто обеты и тут же говоря, что нравственность в вашем понимании это панча сила.
Я уже упоминала бхикку и бхиккуни, которым практика ой как тяжело давалось, хотя с силой все было хорошо наверняка. И арахатства они достигли. 
Насчет того, что сила дает восторг, кто спорит? Вопрос опять встает, что есть сила и что есть самадхи. И о том, что все факторы Пути наслаиваются друг на друга, а не 1 2 3 4...

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вы сами себе противоречите, говоря, что самма сила - это не просто обеты и тут же говоря, что нравственность в вашем понимании это панча сила.


Вы меня всё-таки не поняли -(




> Насчет того, что сила дает восторг, кто спорит? Вопрос опять встает, что есть сила и что есть самадхи. И о том, что все факторы Пути наслаиваются друг на друга, а не 1 2 3 4...


Не просто даёт, а автоматически порождает, без надобности чрезмерного себя утруждения в этом. Кстати, есть ещё одна сутта, объясняющая это же. Там приводится пример с тем, как идёт дождь, и вначале заполняются горные ручьи, потом, когда эти заполнятся - заполняются горные овраги. Когда эти переполнятся, заполняются горные озёра, когда те заполнятся... ну и т.д. Последовательность, не находите? Когда заполнилось одно, то начинает автоматически заполнятся другое.




> Я уже упоминала бхикку и бхиккуни, которым практика ой как тяжело давалось, хотя с силой все было хорошо наверняка. И арахатства они достигли.


Да, такое может быть. Ведь некоторые практикуют не особо умело. А могли бы более умело. Будда тоже в одной сутте говорит, что не порицает всех аскетов и отшельников, которые занимаются болезненными практиками. А порицает тех, которые из-за этого так ничего и не смогли достичь. Просто суть в том, что если умело браться, то можно избежать болезненности и чрезмерных сложностей.

На этот счёт Дост. Чаа хорошо сказал так:

Исходя из своего опыта, Будда учил, что практика должна развиваться естественно, согласно условиям. Если вы дойдёте до уровня, когда в этом придёт понимание, вы сможете позволить вещам развиваться естественным образом, согласно вашей накопленной камме и парамитам. Это не значит, что вы перестаёте вкладывать в практику усилия, но означает, что вы продолжаете практиковать с пониманием о том, что если вы продвигаетесь с лёгкостью, или же медленно и с трудом, практика не является чем-то, что вы можете форсировать. Это подобно выращиванию дерева - оно само знает с какой скоростью ему расти. Если жаждите быстрых результатов, смотрите на это как на невежество. Даже если вы хотите, чтобы дерево росло медленно, также смотрите на это, как на невежество.

Как и в случае с выращиванием дерева, только когда вы практикуете, вы получаете результат. Если вы выращиваете перечный куст, например, то ваша задача - всего лишь выкопать яму, посадить росток, поливать его и удобрять, защищать от насекомых. Такова ваша задача, ваша часть работы. А затем в дело вступает доверие. В случае с перечным кустом - это его дело, как он будет расти - а не ваше. Вы не можете тянуть его, чтобы он рос быстрее. Природа не работает подобным образом. Ваша задача - просто поливать его и удобрять.

Когда вы практикуете подобным образом, у вас не так много страданий. Достигните ли вы просветления в этой жизни, или в следующей - это не важно. Если у вас есть доверие и уверенность в эффективности практики, то продвигаетесь ли вы быстро или медленно - всё это может быть оставлено на вашу накопленную хорошую камму, духовные качества и парамиты. Если вы видите практику таким образом, то вам легко с ней. Это похоже на то, как если бы вы управляли повозкой, но не ставили бы повозку впереди лошади. А прежде вы ставили повозку впереди. Или как если бы вы спахивали поле и шли не за буйволом, а перед ним, другими словами, ум был бы беспокойным и нетерпеливым, жаждущим поскорее получить результаты. И как только вы это осознаёте, вы практикуете должным образом, вы больше не идёте впереди буйвола, а идёте за ним.

Также и с перечным кустом - вы поливаете его, удобряете, отгоняете от него муравьёв и термитов. Этого уже достаточно для того, чтобы куст сам по себе вырос цветистым и красивым. Как только куст начинает цвести, то вы не можете заставить его расцвести прямо вот сейчас. Не надо практиковать подобным образом. Это лишь создаст страдания на пустом месте. Перечный куст растёт своим чередом, согласно своей природе. Как только он зацветёт, не пытайтесь сразу же получить от него семена. У вас ничего из этого не выйдет, и вы только добавите страданий. Это на самом деле страдание. Когда вы понимаете это, то вы знаете свою роль в практике и знаете роль объектов ума и загрязнений. У каждого из них есть своя роль. Ум знает свою роль, и работу, которую нужно выполнять. А пока ум не знает в чём заключается его работа, он всегда будет пытаться заставить перечный куст вырасти, зацвести и разродиться перцами, причём так, чтобы всё это произошло в один и тот же день. Это не что иное как самудая - Благородная Истина о Причине Страдания.

Как только вы получили подобное прозрение, вы знаете, когда ум пребывает в невежестве и отклоняется. Как только вы знаете верный путь практики, вы можете отпустить и позволить вещам течь естественным образом в соответствии с вашей накопленной благой каммой, духовными качествами и парамитами. Вы просто продолжаете практиковать не волнуясь о том, сколько времени это займёт. Вы не будете беспокоиться о том, понадобится ли вам сто или тысяча жизней для достижения просветления. Какая бы ни была эта жизнь, это на самом деле не так важно, вы просто продолжаете практику в удобном для вас темпе.

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Конечно можно. Иначе вообще никто никогда не мог бы вступить в поток. Но подлинная практика как раз и начинается с этого уровня, когда нравственность уже была очищена должным образом.


Нравственность может быть обретена в один миг. В результате глубокого раскаяния, например, или сильного потрясения от своей или чужой безнравственности. И это будет более истинное очищение, чем кропотливая работа. Я не понимаю, как это можно решить: "почищу-ка я свою нравственность". Если человек подлец - он подлецом и останется, пока не случится некое глубокое потрясение, переосмысление, которое перевернет все его представление о жизни и о себе.

----------

Жека (04.07.2013), Радис (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Нравственность может быть обретена в один миг. В результате глубокого раскаяния, например, или сильного потрясения от своей или чужой безнравственности. И это будет более истинное очищение, чем кропотливая работа. Я не понимаю, как это можно решить: "почищу-ка я свою нравственность". Если человек подлец - он подлецом и останется, пока не случится некое потрясение, которое перевернет все его представление о жизни и о себе.


Да, может такое произойти, если был некий инсайт. Прозрение, говоря по-нашенски ) Но такое далеко не всегда бывает. Поэтому Будда и дал правила тренировки. Они даны не просто так, для показухи, а чтоб ОЧИЩАТЬ УМ. И, также чтоб развивать этим же соблюдением и остальные нужные качества - осознанность, сосредоточение, усердие, бдительность.

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

Кой чё ещё добавлю по теме. Согласно МН 117 нравственность (3-4-5 факторы) должна обязательно опираться на правильные воззрения (1 фактор) и правильные устремления (2 фактор). Именно такая нравственность будет менять ум глубоко, серьёзно, а не поверхностно. Если же нравственные правила соблюдаются в отсутствии этих первых двух факторов - нравственность не будет менять ум, она будет поверхностной. Это как раз случай, который описывал Аджан Джаясаро. Внешне два человека могут казаться одинаковыми в плане нравственности, потому что оба ведут себя в соответствии с некоторыми предписаниями. А вот в особой ситуаций один человек вдруг "покажет своё истинное лицо" (в плохом смысле этого слова), а второй не совершит проступка даже ценой своей жизни.

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да, может такое произойти, если был некий инсайт. Прозрение, говоря по-нашенски ) Но такое далеко не всегда бывает. Поэтому Будда и дал правила тренировки. Они даны не просто так, для показухи, а чтоб ОЧИЩАТЬ УМ. И, также чтоб развивать этим же соблюдением и остальные нужные качества - осознанность, сосредоточение, усердие, бдительность.


Без таких инсайтов, Зом, все это фигня, я считаю. Так, просто правила хорошего тона. Солидарен с вами по поводу того, что перемены в человеке должны быть глубоко внутренними. Та внутренняя, истинная нравственность может быть незаметна на первый взгляд, но проявляется в критической ситуации. А то, что на поверхности -  это не фактор пути. Так, показуха для других или для себя самого (ах, какой я хороший: не пью, не курю, старушек через дорогу перевожу). Таким хорошим можно быть только до поры, до времени, пока это согласуется с собственными интересами. А как только расходится с ними - куда только эта нравственность девается! Можно в тихушку и предать и обмануть ради себя, любимого. Никто и не узнает. Зато не пью, не курю и на подушке сижу. Просто ангел во плоти!

Ну вот, пока я писал, вы меня опередили,  наши мысли почти совпали.

----------

Zom (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (04.07.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну и опять же, дальше ведь тоже сказано - _совершенный в поведении и действиях_.


_ācāragocarasampanno_

Ну, будет значить "совершенный", в смысле "опытный", "успешный" в практике правильного поведения (в соответствии с правилами Пратимокхи, в первую очередь). На практике будет означать много чего (не быть сутенером, например, не содержать пивнушки, при ходьбе не глазеть по сторонам, не заглядываться на слонов, лошадей ,…  уважительно себя вести со старшими, … не размахивать при разговоре руками,… укрепить ум на 4 основах памятования (!!!)… и много чего).

----------

Жека (04.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> На этот счёт Дост. Чаа хорошо сказал так:
> Исходя из своего опыта, Будда учил, что практика должна развиваться естественно, согласно условиям. Если вы дойдёте до уровня, когда в этом придёт понимание, вы сможете позволить вещам развиваться естественным образом, согласно вашей накопленной камме и парамитам. Это не значит, что вы перестаёте вкладывать в практику усилия, но означает, что вы продолжаете практиковать с пониманием о том, что если вы продвигаетесь с лёгкостью, или же медленно и с трудом, практика не является чем-то, что вы можете форсировать. Это подобно выращиванию дерева - оно само знает с какой скоростью ему расти. Если жаждите быстрых результатов, смотрите на это как на невежество. Даже если вы хотите, чтобы дерево росло медленно, также смотрите на это, как на невежество.
> 
> Как и в случае с выращиванием дерева, только когда вы практикуете, вы получаете результат. Если вы выращиваете перечный куст, например, то ваша задача - всего лишь выкопать яму, посадить росток, поливать его и удобрять, защищать от насекомых. Такова ваша задача, ваша часть работы. А затем в дело вступает доверие. В случае с перечным кустом - это его дело, как он будет расти - а не ваше. Вы не можете тянуть его, чтобы он рос быстрее. Природа не работает подобным образом. Ваша задача - просто поливать его и удобрять.
> 
> Когда вы практикуете подобным образом, у вас не так много страданий. Достигните ли вы просветления в этой жизни, или в следующей - это не важно. Если у вас есть доверие и уверенность в эффективности практики, то продвигаетесь ли вы быстро или медленно - всё это может быть оставлено на вашу накопленную хорошую камму, духовные качества и парамиты. Если вы видите практику таким образом, то вам легко с ней. Это похоже на то, как если бы вы управляли повозкой, но не ставили бы повозку впереди лошади. А прежде вы ставили повозку впереди. Или как если бы вы спахивали поле и шли не за буйволом, а перед ним, другими словами, ум был бы беспокойным и нетерпеливым, жаждущим поскорее получить результаты. И как только вы это осознаёте, вы практикуете должным образом, вы больше не идёте впереди буйвола, а идёте за ним.
> 
> Также и с перечным кустом - вы поливаете его, удобряете, отгоняете от него муравьёв и термитов. Этого уже достаточно для того, чтобы куст сам по себе вырос цветистым и красивым. Как только куст начинает цвести, то вы не можете заставить его расцвести прямо вот сейчас. Не надо практиковать подобным образом. Это лишь создаст страдания на пустом месте. Перечный куст растёт своим чередом, согласно своей природе. Как только он зацветёт, не пытайтесь сразу же получить от него семена. У вас ничего из этого не выйдет, и вы только добавите страданий. Это на самом деле страдание. Когда вы понимаете это, то вы знаете свою роль в практике и знаете роль объектов ума и загрязнений. У каждого из них есть своя роль. Ум знает свою роль, и работу, которую нужно выполнять. А пока ум не знает в чём заключается его работа, он всегда будет пытаться заставить перечный куст вырасти, зацвести и разродиться перцами, причём так, чтобы всё это произошло в один и тот же день. Это не что иное как самудая - Благородная Истина о Причине Страдания.


Эх, не могу не запостить, в очередной раз  :Smilie:

----------

Lion Miller (04.07.2013), Zom (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Кой чё ещё добавлю по теме. Согласно МН 117 нравственность (3-4-5 факторы) должна обязательно опираться на правильные воззрения (1 фактор) и правильные устремления (2 фактор). Именно такая нравственность будет менять ум глубоко, серьёзно, а не поверхностно. Если же нравственные правила соблюдаются в отсутствии этих первых двух факторов - нравственность не будет менять ум, она будет поверхностной. Это как раз случай, который описывал Аджан Джаясаро. Внешне два человека могут казаться одинаковыми в плане нравственности, потому что оба ведут себя в соответствии с некоторыми предписаниями. А вот в особой ситуаций один человек вдруг "покажет своё истинное лицо" (в плохом смысле этого слова), а второй не совершит проступка даже ценой своей жизни.


Так с этим- то кто спорит?
Я только и твержу, что без самма диттхи вся нравственность не имеет значения и даже соблюдение обетов может привести в низшие миры.
Говорят, Махавира, который был весь в ахимса, попал в ад.

----------

Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Без таких инсайтов, Зом, все это фигня, я считаю. Так, просто правила хорошего тона. Солидарен с вами по поводу того, что перемены в человеке должны быть глубоко внутренними. Та внутренняя, истинная нравственность может быть незаметна на первый взгляд, но проявляется в критической ситуации. А то, что на поверхности -  это не фактор пути. Так, показуха для других или для себя самого (ах, какой я хороший: не пью, не курю, старушек через дорогу перевожу). Таким хорошим можно быть только до поры, до времени, пока это согласуется с собственными интересами. А как только расходится с ними - куда только эта нравственность девается! Можно в тихушку и предать и обмануть ради себя, любимого. Никто и не узнает. Зато не пью, не курю и на подушке сижу. Просто ангел во плоти!
> 
> Ну вот, пока я писал, вы меня опередили,  наши мысли почти совпали.


Вообще, можно соблюдать всю Винаю и быть злым.
Соблюдать панча силу и быть злым. 
Поэтому истинная нравственность - это нечто намного большее. В диалогах Будды, как он разговаривал с людьми - великая любовь очень хорошо чувствуется. А именно любовь есть нравственность.

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## sergey

Слово "нравственность" в русском языке, родственное слову "нрав", имеет не совсем то же значение, что в пали слово sila. Я здесь согласен с Валерием Павловым, который говорит, что сиила - это поступки, поведение. 
если посмотреть, что из благородного восьмеричного пути входит в сиила-кхандху по Чулаведалла сутте, то это истинные слова, истинные поступки и истинный образ жизни. В Махачаттарисака сутте эти факторы пути разъясняются через конкретные поступки и слова или через общие упоминания несовершения проступков (misconduct).
Поступки проистекают из взглядов (см. например здесь http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...mmapali-e.html параграф 306), но (истинные) взгляды и намерения относятся уже к другой кхандхе - мудрости.
И именно осознанное усердное несовершение дурных больших и малых дел в течение времени изменяет и состояние человека, как об этом говорится в сутте АН 11.1 которую цитировал Zom.
Для внутренних качеств есть другие понятия, например стыд и совесть (хири и отаппа).
Также в сутте о последовательности колесниц (ратна-винита сутта, МН 24) говорится, что очищение добродетели (использую слово, которое употребил Валерий) - для очищения ума. Англ. переводчик тут же добавил от себя слово concentration, но я думаю, что очищение ума все же - более широкое понятие. Я считаю, что это можно истолковать именно в таком смысле, что практика (осознанного) добродетельного поведения (сиилы) служит очищению ума, т.е. в частности то, что по-русски называют внутренней нравственностью.
как-то так.

----------

Ittosai (04.07.2013), Ануруддха (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

sergey, вы такой умный!

----------


## Zom

А я всё же соглашусь с Дост. Бодхи, который объясняет "силу" не как поверхностный набор правил, а гораздо глубже. В конце концов, мы не можем оторвать буддийскую нравственность от первых двух факторов, она с ними неразрывно связана. Точно также, как, например, не можем практиковать "1-ый фактор отдельно и 6-ой отдельно". Потому что они неразрывно связаны. На внешнем уровне да, это будет проявляться в виде неких поступков. Но правильная буддийская практика нравственности подразумевает, что вы развиваете эти 3 фактора Пути (нравственность), задействуя все остальные, а не в отрыве. Вот почему "просто соблюдать правила" - это ещё не практика буддийской нравственности. Это просто "внешнее соблюдение правил". (И именно так, увы, на современных ретритах часто как раз и делается).

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

Возвращаясь немного к теме топика.

В АН 10.75 приводится утверждение Будды, что два однажды-возвращающихся переродились в мире Туситы:

Мой отец Пурана вёл целомудренную жизнь, жил отдельно, воздерживался от половых сношений, которыми занимаются обычные люди. Когда он скончался, то Благословенный объявил: “Он достиг состояния однажды-возвращающегося, переродился среди [божеств небесного мира] Туситы”. Мой дядя по отцовской линии, Исидатта, не вёл целомудренной жизни, а жил, довольствуясь жизнью женатой. Когда он скончался, то Благословенный также объявил: “Он достиг состояния однажды-возвращающегося, переродился среди [божеств небесного мира] Туситы”. 

А вот что сказано о перерождении в этом мире в АН 8.36:

Некий человек до высшей степени практиковал щедрость как область действий, создающих заслуги. Он до высшей степени практиковал нравственность как область действий, создающих заслуги. Но он не осуществлял медитативного развития (бхавана) как области действий, создающих заслуги. С распадом тела, после смерти, он перерождается среди дэвов Туситы. Там молодой дэва Сантусита, который до [самой] высшей степени практиковал щедрость… нравственность… в десяти отношениях превосходит [других] дэвов Туситы: в небесном сроке жизни… тактильных ощущениях.

За сим, очевидно, что даже некоторые однажды-возвращающиеся не приступали к практике бхаваны, т.е. медитации ) Очевидно, не доросли ещё до того, чтоб это практиковать .)

ЗЫ: Мне нравится Ангуттара, столько интересных подробностей узнаешь..

----------

sergey (04.07.2013), Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## sergey

> В конце концов, мы не можем оторвать буддийскую нравственность от первых двух факторов, она с ними неразрывно связана.


Т.е. вы говорите, что практика поведения идет рука об руку с развитием мудрости (первые два фактора).  :Smilie:  Как говорит Будда: "истинные взгляды - первые" (right view is the forerunner.)

----------

Zom (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Федор Ф (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Возвращаясь немного к теме топика.
> 
> В АН 10.75 приводится утверждение Будды, что два однажды-возвращающихся переродились в мире Туситы:
> 
> Мой отец Пурана вёл целомудренную жизнь, жил отдельно, воздерживался от половых сношений, которыми занимаются обычные люди. Когда он скончался, то Благословенный объявил: “Он достиг состояния однажды-возвращающегося, переродился среди [божеств небесного мира] Туситы”. Мой дядя по отцовской линии, Исидатта, не вёл целомудренной жизни, а жил, довольствуясь жизнью женатой. Когда он скончался, то Благословенный также объявил: “Он достиг состояния однажды-возвращающегося, переродился среди [божеств небесного мира] Туситы”. 
> 
> А вот что сказано о перерождении в этом мире в АН 8.36:
> 
> Некий человек до высшей степени практиковал щедрость как область действий, создающих заслуги. Он до высшей степени практиковал нравственность как область действий, создающих заслуги. Но он не осуществлял медитативного развития (бхавана) как области действий, создающих заслуги. С распадом тела, после смерти, он перерождается среди дэвов Туситы. Там молодой дэва Сантусита, который до [самой] высшей степени практиковал щедрость… нравственность… в десяти отношениях превосходит [других] дэвов Туситы: в небесном сроке жизни… тактильных ощущениях.
> ...


Не думаю, что такие выводы можно сделать на основании этих цитат. В АН мирянка рассказывает о чудесных качествах, упоминая дхьяны, и она - анагамин. 
Вы уже сделали вывод, что те архаты из Тхера-ри гатх, которым тяжело давалась практика, что- то "не то делали" :Cry: 
Между тем, кому было легко? Никому не было легко, а кому было - тем было раньше очень нелегко, простите за каламбур.
И считать трудности чем- то неправильным и посему самому отбросить медитацию и побуждать это делать других - это не очень- то хорошо.

----------

Ануруддха (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. вы говорите, что практика поведения идет рука об руку с развитием мудрости (первые два фактора). Как говорит Будда "истинные взгляды - первые" (right view is the forerunner.)


Да, я говорю именно так. Притом, я утверждаю, что без подобного следования "рука об руку", голая оторванная практика нравственности ничего не даёт, она никак не очищает, никуда не проникает, и ничего не означает кроме того, что человек на некий отрезок времени ведёт себя так, как ему сказали делать.

----------

Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Не думаю, что такие выводы можно сделать на основании этих цитат. В АН мирянка рассказывает о чудесных качествах, упоминая дхьяны, и она - анагамин.


Анагамин - да, это совершенно иной уровень, абсолютно все анагамины в Каноне утверждают, что имеют джханы.




> Вы уже сделали вывод, что те архаты из Тхера-ри гатх, которым тяжело давалась практика, что- то "не то делали"


А что, вы думаете что все монахи ранней Сангхи были эталонными и идеальными? Некоторые до рождения в аду домонашились. Некоторые уходили, расстригались. И утверждать, что у всех путь к архатству был вот такой, прямой как линейка, по мне, крайне наивно.




> И считать трудности чем- то неправильным и посему самому отбросить медитацию и побуждать это делать других - это не очень- то хорошо.


Просто эти цитаты лишь подтверждают выше мной сказанное, что всё следует делать поэтапно, а не как вздумается.

----------

Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Анагамин - да, это совершенно иной уровень, абсолютно все анагамины в Каноне утверждают, что имеют джханы.
> 
> 
> 
> А что, вы думаете что все монахи ранней Сангхи были эталонными и идеальными? Некоторые до рождения в аду домонашились. Некоторые уходили, расстригались. И утверждать, что у всех путь к архатству был вот такой, прямой как линейка, по мне, крайне наивно.
> 
> 
> 
> Просто эти цитаты лишь подтверждают выше мной сказанное, что всё следует делать поэтапно, а не как вздумается.


Да при чем тут ад, когда я говорю вам об опыте архатов! Тхера и тхери гатхи - это стихи, принадлежащие пробужденным ученикам. 
Все надо делать не поэтапно, а равномерно, об этом говорят все учителя. 
Вот например уже процитированный Аджан Чаа
Без медитации вы глухи и слепы. Дхамму увидеть не просто. Чтобы увидеть то, чего вы никогда не видели, нужно медитировать. Вы родились учителем? Нет. Вначале вы должны учиться. Лимон кислый, только когда вы попробовали его.

И еще раз Аджан Сумедхо
В Восьмеричном Пути восемь элементов работают как восемь поддерживающих вас ног. Это не «один-два-три-четыре-пять- шесть-семь-восемь» в линейном порядке, это скорее совместное действие. Это не то, что вы вначале развиваете pañña, а потом, ког- да уже у вас есть pañña, вы можете развивать sila, а когда sila разви- та, у вас тогда будет samadhi. Мы привыкли думать таким образом, не так ли: «Сначала должно быть первое, затем — второе и по- том — третье». В действительности, становление Восьмеричного Пути это одномоментное переживание, в нем все объединено. Все составляющие участвуют в едином мощном движении. Это не ли

----------


## Жека

> Да, я говорю именно так. Притом, я утверждаю, что без подобного следования "рука об руку", голая оторванная практика нравственности ничего не даёт, она никак не очищает, никуда не проникает, и ничего не означает кроме того, что человек на некий отрезок времени ведёт себя так, как ему сказали делать.


Я что- то уже с вами ничего не понимаю.
То поэтапно: сила- самадхи- пання. И пока нет идеальной силы, ничего нельзя делать.
То рука об руку.
То- совершённая нравственность, когда ничто нельзя нарушить.
То- панча сила и все.
То самма самадхи это только дхьяны. То- внимание водителя тоже относится к самадхи. 
Вы может быть, еще раз отчетливо все сформулируете? А то сплошные противоречия.

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

Это потому, что вы меня по диагонали читаете.

----------


## Топпер

> Я что- то уже с вами ничего не понимаю.
> То поэтапно: сила- самадхи- пання. И пока нет идеальной силы, ничего нельзя делать.
> То рука об руку.
> То- совершённая нравственность, когда ничто нельзя нарушить.
> То- панча сила и все.
> То самма самадхи это только дхьяны. То- внимание водителя тоже относится к самадхи. 
> Вы может быть, еще раз отчетливо все сформулируете? А то сплошные противоречия.





> Это потому, что вы меня по диагонали читаете.


Что-то мне кажется, что вы спорите о том, как лучше: в лоб или по лбу.
По сути об одном и том же говорите.

----------


## До

> 10 минут перед сном, фактически ничего не дают. Хотя может и лучше, чем совсем ничего.


10 минут в сутки дают двое с половиной суток одной медитации в год.

----------


## Жека

> Это потому, что вы меня по диагонали читаете.


Напротив, Вы один из немногих, кого я читаю внимательно, потому что уважаю ваши знания.
Это, видимо, какой-то эффект интернета, когда многое по отдельности не вызывает возражений, а вот выводы...
Так или иначе, это почти всегда зависит от восприятия.

----------

Zom (05.07.2013), Радис (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> 10 минут в сутки дают двое с половиной суток одной медитации в год.


Боюсь, что это не тот случай, когда работает простое суммирование. Так ведь и время сна в год или мытья посуды можно посчитать.

----------


## Thaitali

> Во-первых, для того, чтобы научиться быть осознанным в повседневной жизни - нужно учиться это делать _в повседневной жизни_. Ретрит для этого очень плохо подходит, потому что создаются идеальные "условия в вакууме". Таких условий никогда в жизни человека не бывает.


На ретрите дается техника, инструмент, который и используется в повседневной жизни для поддержания и развития непрерывности осознанности.



> Второе. Кучу дней подряд по многу часов для этого сидеть не нужно. Вполне достаточно и одного дня по несколько сессий. А некоторые даже за 1 (!) сессию в минут 40-60 смогут понять, о чём идёт речь и что нужно делать и как.


Понять, как и что делать можно и за 5 минут, а интенсивно тренировать свой ум в идеальных условиях можно только на ретрите. 
На ретрите випассаны последовательно проходятся 16 стадий прозрения (ньяны). За 1 день их не пройти.  Обычно каждый день добавляется новое упражнение.
Суть ретрита –  пройти определенные стадии прозрения на своем уровне и сделать осознанность как можно более непрерывной и  автоматической, тренируя  и очищая ум. Ну и много других результатов, которые  каждый получает в зависимости от своего уровня понимания.



> Третье. На подобное обучение ты должен прийти (даже просто, чтобы понять как это делать), уже с хорошим, глубоким, основательным пониманием зачем тебе это. Потому что если этого понимания нет - всё в топку. А на среднестатистическом "ретрите" - если лекции даются неумело/неудачно или же если человек в принципе "не за тем приехал" (а я такое много раз встречал) - вы, скорей всего, этого глубокого понимания не получите.


Техника очень простая, глубокого понимания не надо, чтобы ее выполнять. А вот истинное понимание: зачем тебе это надо, как дальше жить, часто приходит в процессе медитации на ретрите. И понимание необходимости нравственного поведения. Понимание приходит не из лекций, а внутреннее, интуитивное.



> Четвёртое. На ретрите из-за чрезмерной и интенсивной практики создаётся неправильное представление о том, какой уровень усилий нужно прилагать для поддержания осознанности, сосредоточения, бдительности 24 часа в сутки в повседневной жизни. Я слышал жалобы людей о том, что у них вообще не получается практиковать эти вещи в повседневности, хотя они много медитируют и ездят по ретритам. Почему? Потому что они не умеют прилагать должный уровень усилий, а на ретритах, как я упомянул в пункте №1 не подходящие условия для этого.


Если есть опытный наставник, он посоветует, как сбалансировать практику. Для поддержания осознанности в повседневной жизни чрезмерных усилий прилагать не надо, просто возвращать свой ум к тому, что вы делаете в настоящий момент.

----------

Styeba (05.07.2013), Ануруддха (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> На ретрите дается техника, инструмент, который и используется в повседневной жизни для поддержания и развития непрерывности осознанности.....


Thaitali, всё, что вы говорите - замечательно. Но просто не сбрасывайте со счетов тот факт, что большинство из участвующих в теме, так или иначе подобные затворы проходили, да и стаж пребывания в буддизме у них существенно больше, чем у вас (насколько я помню, у вас около полутора лет?). Поэтому типовыми аргументами за затворы, вы Америки им не открываете. Всё это проходили, выводы сделали.

----------

Zom (05.07.2013)

----------


## Радис

Подписываюсь под каждым словом Зома.


*Бхиккху сутта: Монах
СН 47.3*
«Пусть Благословенный вкратце объяснит мне Дхамму! Пусть Счастливый вкратце объяснит мне Дхамму! Быть может, я смогу понять смысл сказанного Благословенным. Быть может, я стану преемником утверждения Благословенного».
«Что же, монах, [в таком случае] отчисти отправную точку благих состояний. И какова отправная точка благих состояний? Это хорошо отчищенная нравственность и выправленные воззрения. Затем, монах, когда твоя нравственность будет хорошо отчищена, а воззрение выправлено, то, опираясь на нравственность, основываясь на нравственности, тебе следует развивать четыре основы осознанности тройственным способом.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...u-sutta-sv.htm

Сдесь говорится о Правильной Внимательности, но даже она стоит перед Правильной Концентрациейй. (если конечно говорить о медитации в её правильном буддийском значении - саммасамадхи).

Также, что касается саммасамадхи. Несмотря на то что блаженство джхан "правильное", в МН 13 (Feelings) Будда учит нас о том что даже джханы являются объектом жажды, непостоянны и страдательны.

*MN 13 PTS: M i 83
Maha-dukkhakkhandha Sutta: The Great Mass of Stress*

*Feeling*

"Now what, monks, is the allure of feelings? There is the case where a monk — quite withdrawn from sensuality, withdrawn from unskillful (mental) qualities — enters & remains in the first jhana: rapture & pleasure born from withdrawal, accompanied by directed thought & evaluation. At that time he does not intend his own affliction, the affliction of others, or the affliction of both. He feels a feeling totally unafflicted. The unafflicted, I tell you, is the highest allure of feelings.

"Again the monk, with the stilling of directed thoughts & evaluations, enters & remains in the second jhana: rapture & pleasure born of composure, unification of awareness free from directed thought & evaluation — internal assurance... With the fading of rapture, he remains equanimous, mindful, & alert, and senses pleasure with the body. He enters & remains in the third jhana, of which the Noble Ones declare, 'Equanimous & mindful, he has a pleasant abiding'... With the abandoning of pleasure & pain — as with the earlier disappearance of elation & distress — he enters & remains in the fourth jhana: purity of equanimity & mindfulness, neither pleasure nor pain. At that time he does not intend his own affliction, the affliction of others, or the affliction of both. He feels a feeling totally unafflicted. The unafflicted, I tell you, is the highest allure of feelings.

"And what is the drawback of feelings? The fact that feeling is inconstant, stressful, subject to change: This is the drawback of feelings.

"And what is the escape from feelings? The subduing of desire-passion for feelings, the abandoning of desire-passion for feelings: That is the escape from feelings.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....013.than.html

----------

Zom (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

Thaitali, пройдёт время, и, возможно, вы ещё вспомните то, о чём я говорил.

----------

Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Thaitali, пройдёт время, и, возможно, вы ещё вспомните то, о чём я говорил.


а о чем вы говорили?

----------

Styeba (05.07.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

Практика Сатипаттхана Випассана Камматтхана  – медитация прозрения, основана на четырех основах осознанности. Это составная часть Пути и практиковать ее может любой человек, если есть желание или необходимость. 
Эта практика не для избранных, укрепившихся или продвинутых. Она для всех, другое дело, что прогресс у всех будет разный.

Махасатипаттхана Сутта, DN22:
Существует только один путь, бхикку*, к очищению существ, к преодолению горя и печали, к исчезновению боли и страданий, к постижению истины, достижению Благородного Пути, к достижению Ниббаны. А именно, Четыре основы осознанности.
*согласно комментариям Дигхи Никаи, термин «бхикку» включает в себя всех, посвятивших себя Учению, а не только принявших монашество.
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn22.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...bpit.html#fn-1

----------

Styeba (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> *согласно комментариям Дигхи Никаи, термин «бхикку» включает в себя всех, посвятивших себя Учению, а не только принявших монашество.


Очень странно, не находите? Это если бы обратились к кому-либо "женщины", а комментарий пояснил бы, что речь и о мужчинах.

А для мирян, в первую очередь Махамангала сутта и Сигаловада сутта.

----------


## Жека

Я вот могу поделиться впечатлениями о том, "есть ли жизнь после ретрита")
Я несколько дней назад стала постепенно "выходить" из интенсива, ну не интенсива, но жизни в режиме бхаваны, когда 6-8 часов в день медитируешь. 
Первые столкновения с "миром" - прекрасно: внимание спокойно, можешь рефлексировать: "контакт, контакт...", вижу- вижу, чувство- чувство...
Сложно, когда контактов становится слишком много, тут не получается быть осознанным ко всем, это как едешь в поезде на большой скорости - пейзаж слишком стремителен.
Если удается найти внутреннюю опору, то нормально. 
Аэропорт и бангковская толчея - осознанность уходит и возвращается. 
Странно после монастыря, где все улыбаются и говорят вполголоса, слышать на улице маты... Как будто попал на другую планету...

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Радис (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Единственный настоящий ретрит - это ретрит сроком 5 лет или более, все остальное недоретриты

----------


## Радис

Что касается саммасамадхи и Ариев.

В МН 14 Будда даёт учение своему двоюродному брату и родному брату Ананды, Маханаме, который, по коментарию от Б.Б., дал уйти своим братьям в монашество, но сам остался в мирской жизни, и является однажды-возвращающимся. Тем не менее он пришел спросить Будду о том от чего ещё стоит избавиться что бы избавиться от остатков зависти, ненависти и заблуждения причиняющие страдания. На что Будда ему ответил, что его ум продолжает их испытывать потомучто он живёт мирской жизнью и радуется чувственным удовольствиям, но тот кто достиг джхан, или большего покоя, больше не стремится к чувственным удовольствиям.

Эта сутта говорит о двух вещах:
1. мирянин способен на уровень однажды возвращающегося
2. однажды-возвращающийся может обойти джханы стороной

----------

Styeba (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Практика Сатипаттхана Випассана Камматтхана – медитация прозрения, основана на четырех основах осознанности. Это составная часть Пути и практиковать ее может любой человек, если есть желание или необходимость.
> Эта практика не для избранных, укрепившихся или продвинутых. Она для всех, другое дело, что прогресс у всех будет разный.


Для продвинутых. В самой сутте об этом, конечно, не написано. Зато написано в других. Но если вы их изучать не будете, то об этом никогда и не узнаете.

----------

Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Подписываюсь под каждым словом Зома.
> 
> 
> *Бхиккху сутта: Монах
> СН 47.3*
> «Пусть Благословенный вкратце объяснит мне Дхамму! Пусть Счастливый вкратце объяснит мне Дхамму! Быть может, я смогу понять смысл сказанного Благословенным. Быть может, я стану преемником утверждения Благословенного».
> «Что же, монах, [в таком случае] отчисти отправную точку благих состояний. И какова отправная точка благих состояний? Это хорошо отчищенная нравственность и выправленные воззрения. Затем, монах, когда твоя нравственность будет хорошо отчищена, а воззрение выправлено, то, опираясь на нравственность, основываясь на нравственности, тебе следует развивать четыре основы осознанности тройственным способом.
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...u-sutta-sv.htm


Перевод некорректный, в особенности того, что касается "отчищенной нравственности", обсуждали уже несколько раз, в том числе и с отсылкой к первоисточникам.

Друзья, переводите с Пали или хотя бы сверяйтесь.

----------

Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Перевод некорректный, в особенности того, что касается "отчищенной нравственности", обсуждали уже несколько раз, в том числе и с отсылкой к первоисточникам.


Корректный. Purified virtue - в оригинале у Дост. Бодхи. 
На пали - Sīlañca suvisuddhaṃ. Сила - нравственность. Висуддхи - очищение.

Смысл - нравственность должна быть чистой, а не разбитой и запятнанной, прежде чем следовать далее.

----------

Радис (05.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Как нравственность может быть отчищенной? Или нравственность или безнравственность. Третьего (грязной нравственности) не дано.

----------

Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

А вот так, что нравственность, как и всё в этом мире, не чёрно-белое, а имеет градацию. Поэтому нравственность может быть и чистой и грязной, запятнанной некими проступками и неумелыми устремлениями, а может вообще практически полностью отсутствовать. Тогда говорят - этот человек безнравственный.

----------


## Радис

> Перевод некорректный, в особенности того, что касается "отчищенной нравственности", обсуждали уже несколько раз, в том числе и с отсылкой к первоисточникам.
> 
> Друзья, переводите с Пали или хотя бы сверяйтесь.


Б.Б. в предисловии к разделу 'sila' (реч, действие, средства) в его книге о Б8П переводит этот пассаж как "First establish yourself in the starting point of wholsome states, that is, in purified moral discipline and in right view. Then, when your moral discipline is purified and your view straight, you should practice the four foundations of mindfulness." 

Весь параграф:
Though the training in moral discipline is listed first among the three groups of practices, it should not be regarded lightly. It is the foundation for the entire path, essential for the success of the other trainings. The Buddha himself frequently urged his disciples to adhere to the rules of discipline, "seeing danger in the slightest fault." One time, when a monk approched the Buddha and asked for the training in brief, the Buddha tolf him: "First establish yourself in the starting point of wholsome states, that is, in purified moral discipline and in right view. Then, when your moral discipline is purified and your view straight, you should practice the four foundations of mindfulness." (стр.44)

Лично я не отношусь котегорично к тому чтобы сидеть с закрытыми/открытыми глазами просто в покое, ибо я тоже начинал с конца. Но считаю что если практик хочет развить свою концентрацию Правильно, его сознание должно быть спокойным, а мораль чистой, в противном случае может случится так что человек не сможет воспользываться учением Будды и в нём могут появиться сомнения относительно Будды, Дхаммы и Сангхи.

Медитация - дело лично каждого, но чтобы она могла считаться "Правильной" с точки зрения Дхаммы освобождения, необходимо подходить к ней правильно, и практиковть основательно (от слова "основа").

----------


## Zom

> Ну тогда уж стоит сказать не отчищать, а, скажем, совершенствовать нравственность. Как-то это правильней звучит по русски. А то "отчищать" режет слух.


Переводим как в оригинале. А то видите, претензии у некоторых возникают, мол, в оригинале не так.

----------


## Федор Ф

> А вот так, что нравственность, как и всё в этом мире, не чёрно-белое, а имеет градацию. Поэтому нравственность может быть и чистой и грязной, запятнанной некими проступками и неумелыми устремлениями, а может вообще практически полностью отсутствовать. Тогда говорят - этот человек безнравственный.



Ну тогда уж стоит сказать не отчищать, а, скажем, совершенствовать нравственность. Как-то это правильней звучит по русски. А то "отчищать" режет слух.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Переводим как в оригинале. А то видите, претензии у некоторых возникают, мол, в оригинале не так.


К родному-то языку тоже стоит чутко относиться.

----------


## Zom

А мне не режет. Отчищать нравственность от пятен, грязи, изъянов - так чтобы нравственность была идеальной - вполне себе нормально звучит и понятно, о чём идёт речь.




> К родному-то языку тоже стоит чутко относиться.


А с этим, знаете, ли, на всех не угодишь. Тут всё зависит по большей части от чисто субъективного восприятия.

----------

Радис (05.07.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Корректный. Purified virtue - в оригинале у Дост. Бодхи. 
> На пали - Sīlañca suvisuddhaṃ. Сила - нравственность. Висуддхи - очищение.
> 
> Смысл - нравственность должна быть чистой, а не разбитой и запятнанной, прежде чем следовать далее.


Смысл этих слов разъясняет Бхиккху Бодхи:



> 127 Spk: The view is that of one's responsibility for one's own action (kammassakataditthi), i.e., belief in kamma and its fruits, which implies as well belief in rebirth.
> The Buddha's statement here establishes that *right view* (the first factor of the Noble Eightfold Path) and *right conduct* (factors 3-5) are the basis for the successful practice of mindfulness meditation.


Здесь Будда утверждает, что правильный взгляд (на карму) и *правильное поведение* являются основой для успешной практики медитации осознавания.

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Кхантибало (06.07.2013), Радис (05.07.2013)

----------


## Радис

> Как нравственность может быть отчищенной? Или нравственность или безнравственность. Третьего (грязной нравственности) не дано.


Мораль дело относительное, в одних обществах хорошим/плохим считается одно, в других обществах другим. В нашем случае она относится к освобождению от страданий, и всё упирается на избавление от страданий.
Думаю под "очищеной моралью" подразумивается "действие (камма) отчищенная от мусора мешающего освобождению", или " ... основанного на загрязнениях ума (зависть, ненависть, неведение)".

Если человек желает страдать - он может принебреч силой, если не желает - он должет быть чистым в своих действиях.

Мне видится так.

----------


## Eugeny

Я так понимаю, что развивается сначала совершенная нравственность и совершенное сосредоточение (Самадхи - йоговское просветление), а затем на этом всём практикуется Сатипаттхана.

----------


## Zom

> Здесь Будда утверждает, что правильный взгляд и правильное поведение являются основой для успешной практики медитации осознавания.


Всё правильно. И в свете многочисленных сутт о поэтапной практике, суть такая, что вначале обретаются правильные воззрения, затем практикуется нравственность, а уже потом остальное.

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мораль дело относительное, в одних обществах хорошим/плохим считается одно, в других обществах другим. В нашел случае она относится к освобождению от страданий, ибо весь уть должен быть направлен к избавлению от страданий.
> Думаю под "очищеной моралью" подразумивается "действие (камма) отчищенная от мусора мешающего освобождению", или " ... основанного на загрязнениях ума (зависть, ненависть, неведение)".
> 
> Мне видится так.


Смысл-то понятен. Не о нем речь, а об языке. И да, мораль и нравственность - не одно и то же. Мораль - дело относительное, поскольку это правила, продиктованные обществом. Нравственность - это внутренние законы. законы совести. Они абсолютны.

----------


## Zom

> И да, мораль и нравственность - не одно и то же. Мораль - дело относительное, поскольку это правила, продиктованные обществом. Нравственность - это внутренние законы. законы совести. Они абсолютны.


Это, во-первых, в узком смысле. А во-вторых, даже если речь о внутренних "устоях", то они у всех могут быть разными и абсолютными не являются (для конкретного человека). С позиции буддизма они могут быть умелыми или неумелыми (кусала / акусала). Отчищенная нравственность с буддийской позиции - это когда вследствие очищения внутренних устоев от различных изъянов и неумелостей, обретается совершенное внешнее нравственное поведение.

----------

Радис (05.07.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Всё правильно. И в свете многочисленных сутт о поэтапной практике, суть такая, что вначале обретаются правильные воззрения, затем практикуется нравственность, а уже потом остальное.


Правильное поведение в ретритных центрах, также является основой успешной практики. Поведение строго регламентрируется.

----------

Thaitali (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> К родному-то языку тоже стоит чутко относиться.


Тут две проблемы огромные, первая - отсутствие языковой понятийной базы для буддийских терминов в русском языке. Это работа филологов и лингвистов, которых нет.
Вторая - это чувствование языка. Пали - безумно красивый язык. Поэтичный. Язык божественной гармонии, он - как музыка; недаром любую сутту можно "спеть". На этом построены все чантинги. Там ритм, там тонкость. Пали - не просто язык, это нечто намного большее.
Мне нравятся в этом плане переводы старой школы, особенно Сутта Нипаты.
Вот как красиво, а?

_Посмотри, как бьются друг о друга на твоей руке эти запястья, золотые, искусно выкованные, – пойми же то и лучше иди одиноко, подобно носорогу.
 "Близко связанный с другим, я не избегу ни ссор, ни проклятий", – размышляя об этой опасности, ты иди одиноко, подобно носорогу.
Разнообразны плотские наслаждения, они сладки и пленительны, то в том, то в другом виде они колеблют наш дух; видя горе, возникающее из радостей тела, ты гряди лучше одиноко, подобно носорогу.
"Эти наслаждения – мое несчастие, в них скрыто семя потери, неудач, горькой муки, опасностей", – так провидя опасности, растущие из радостей тела, ты гряди в одиночестве, подобно носорогу._

----------

Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Правильное поведение в ретритных центрах, также является основой успешной практики. Поведение регламентрируется.


В том-то и дело, регламентируется. То есть говорится - "делайте вот так", и люди делают. Внешне. Но не внутренне. Поэтому основой успешной практики это является только постольку-поскольку, чтоб лишнего шума не создавать, но не более того.

Я уже приводил эту замечательную цитату Дост. Тханиссаро - приведу и ещё:

Несколько лет назад я был переводчиком Аджана Сувата на ретрите в IMS. На второй-третий день ретрита он повернулся ко мне и сказал: «Я заметил, что когда эти люди медитируют, они ужасно суровы». Можно было окинуть взглядом комнату и увидеть, что все сидящие были очень серьёзны, лица напряжены, закрытые глаза сжаты. Складывалось ощущение, как будто у них на лбах было написано «нирвана или смерть».

Он соотнёс эту мрачность с тем фактом, что большинство западных людей приходят на курсы медитации без какой-либо подготовки в других буддийских учениях. У них не было опыта щедрости в соответствии с учением Будды о даянии. У них не было опыта развития нравственности в соответствии с буддийскими правилами поведения. Они подошли к учениям Будды без их проверки в повседневной жизни, поэтому у них не было чувства доверия, которое необходимо в преодолении сложных аспектов медитации. Они считали, что должны опираться только на одну лишь решительность.

Если посмотреть на то, как учат здесь (на Западе) медитации, нравственности и щедрости - то это будет полной противоположностью тому, как это делается в Азии. Здесь люди подписываются на ретрит, чтобы обучиться медитации, и только когда они приезжают в ретритный центр, они узнают о том, что им предстоит соблюдать определённые предписания во время ретрита. А затем, по окончании ретрита, они узнают о том, что прежде чем им позволят отправиться назад домой, им нужно стать щедрыми. Всё вверх тормашками. 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...y_first-sv.htm

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это, во-первых, в узком смысле. А во-вторых, даже если речь о внутренних "устоях", то они у всех могут быть разными и абсолютными не являются (для конкретного человека). С позиции буддизма они могут быть умелыми или неумелыми (кусала / акусала). Отчищенная нравственность с буддийской позиции - это когда вследствие очищения внутренних устоев от различных изъянов и неумелостей, обретается совершенное внешнее нравственное поведение.


Zom, когда-то мы уже обсуждали это. Тогда вы со мной согласились. Сейчас просто у вас установка такая - поспорить со мной. Но я спорить не буду. Потому что знаю, что я прав. 




> Отчищенная нравственность


Ах, как режет, Zom. Просто передергивает. Пощадите эстета. Пересмотрите все-таки это слово. Советую.

----------


## Zom

> Ах, как режет, Zom. Просто передергивает. Пощадите эстета. Пересмотрите все-таки это слово. Советую.


Это претензии к Будде. Он его применил.

----------


## Жека

Ох, Зом, пожили бы Вы в Азии и идеализации стало бы меньше)
Панча силу соблюдают, по моим ощущениям, меньшинство буддистов. 
Позиция такая: на полнолуние в храм, а потом можно и за бутылку...

----------


## Zom

> Ох, Зом, пожили бы Вы в Азии и идеализации стало бы меньше)
> Панча силу соблюдают, по моим ощущениям, меньшинство буддистов.
> Позиция такая: на полнолуние в храм, а потом можно и за бутылку...


Поверьте, у меня идеализации гораздо меньше, чем у вас .)

А кто как соблюдает панча-силу - мне всё равно. Мне важно то, как соблюдаю я.

----------

Радис (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Тут две проблемы огромные, первая - отсутствие языковой понятийной базы для буддийских терминов в русском языке. Это работа филологов и лингвистов, которых нет.
> Вторая - это чувствование языка. Пали - безумно красивый язык. Поэтичный. Язык божественной гармонии, он - как музыка; недаром любую сутту можно "спеть". На этом построены все чантинги. Там ритм, там тонкость. Пали - не просто язык, это нечто намного большее.
> Мне нравятся в этом плане переводы старой школы, особенно Сутта Нипаты.
> Вот как красиво, а?
> 
> _Посмотри, как бьются друг о друга на твоей руке эти запястья, золотые, искусно выкованные, – пойми же то и лучше иди одиноко, подобно носорогу.
>  "Близко связанный с другим, я не избегу ни ссор, ни проклятий", – размышляя об этой опасности, ты иди одиноко, подобно носорогу.
> Разнообразны плотские наслаждения, они сладки и пленительны, то в том, то в другом виде они колеблют наш дух; видя горе, возникающее из радостей тела, ты гряди лучше одиноко, подобно носорогу.
> "Эти наслаждения – мое несчастие, в них скрыто семя потери, неудач, горькой муки, опасностей", – так провидя опасности, растущие из радостей тела, ты гряди в одиночестве, подобно носорогу._


Жень, красиво. Изумительно. Но вы ведь на русском языке приводите этот фрагмент. Русский, скажу вам, тоже неплох. Если любить и чувствовать его. Толстого и Гоголя как-то устраивал.

----------

Жека (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Ну, у вас просто все время звучит это противопоставление европейцев азиатам, какие последние хорошие и как все правильно делают. 
А на самом деле...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ох, Зом, пожили бы Вы в Азии и идеализации стало бы меньше)
> Панча силу соблюдают, по моим ощущениям, меньшинство буддистов. 
> Позиция такая: на полнолуние в храм, а потом можно и за бутылку...


Дхамма для тех, у кого мало пыли в глазах. А их единицы на земле: хоть в Азии, хоть в Европе.

----------

Жека (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ну, у вас просто все время звучит это противопоставление европейцев азиатам, какие последние хорошие и как все правильно делают.
> А на самом деле...


Это не у меня, а у Дост. Тханиссаро. Он подольше вашего жил в Азии, имеет моральное право говорить так, как говорит .)

А вот ещё одна фраза - Дост. Сумедхо - на эту же тему .)

Через пять или шесть месяцев в Индии ко мне внезапно пришло озарение, когда я вспомнил всё, что дал мне Лонг По Чаа, тайские люди и тайские чиновники (давшие мне постоянную визу). Меня переполнило чувство глубокой благодарности за всё, что мне было нужно, за воодушевление и уважение от тайского народа. Я понял, что всё чем я стал, было результатом этой щедрости и доброты других. Это не было какой-то там реализацией, но было открытием собственного сердца, отбрасыванием эгоцентризма.

В определённой степени это был крупный прорыв, поскольку даже когда я находился в самадхи, где было спокойствие, оно не было по-настоящему освобождающим. Это потому, что я всё ещё продолжал думать с позиции "Я", "Моего", с позиции эгоцентризма, несмотря на многочисленные вассы, которые я провёл в постоянных медитациях.

А ещё есть Аджан Джаясаро - большой уважатель и чтитель тайцев и именно азиатского, а не западнического буддизма -)


А вообще, важная идея, которую эти аджаны подчёркивают в отношении азиатов - то что сам подход правильный, каноничный. Вначале первое, а потом остальное. А не наоборот, как в западническом буддизме. Конечно не факт, что все N миллионов буддистов будут идеальными. Но по крайней мере подход верный. В Азии.

----------

Радис (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Жень, красиво. Изумительно. Но вы ведь на русском языке приводите этот фрагмент. Русский, скажу вам, тоже неплох. Если любить и чувствовать его. Толстого и Гоголя как-то устраивал.


Ну это как раз перевод старой советской школы. Были неплохие востоковеды. 
Русский близок пали, намного ближе, чем английский. Просто важно им "играть", чтобы передать красоту Дхаммы. 
И еще нюанс в том, что пали многогранен, его не передать одним словом. Само слово "Дхамма" имеет десятки значений. 
Пали даже по звучанию великолепен, как например: "Карания метта кусалена, ям там сатам мадам абхисамечча..."
Такой - как ручей горный...
Кстати, у Парибка в Милиндапанне много удачных авторских находок.
Мне очень нравится его перевод трех характеристик: бренно, тягостно, безлично.
Или - "О, как мучительно это кружение! Вот если бы нашлось не кружение..."
Очень хорошо он переводит про Ниббану как про "умиротворение в непривязанности".
Есть у него чувство языка.

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А вообще, важная идея, которую эти аджаны подчёркивают в отношении азиатов - то что сам подход правильный, каноничный. Вначале первое, а потом остальное. А не наоборот, как в западническом буддизме. Конечно не факт, что все N миллионов буддистов будут идеальными. Но по крайней мере подход верный. В Азии.


Не читать Канон, а лишь варить рис для статуи Будды и собирать лотосы - да, верный подход.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, у вас просто все время звучит это противопоставление европейцев азиатам, какие последние хорошие и как все правильно делают. 
> А на самом деле...


Поверьте, это может только показаться в текстовом виде (всё-таки в тексте отсутствует невербальная составляющая и он не всегда точно передаёт весь посыл). Мы эти темы в живую часто обсуждаем. Идеализации Азии и азиатов у нас в центре нет. Просто стараемся не впадать в крайность "только медитация". Отсыл к азиатскому опыту - это, скорее противовес в таком перегибе.

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Радис

> Ох, Зом, пожили бы Вы в Азии и идеализации стало бы меньше)
> Панча силу соблюдают, по моим ощущениям, меньшинство буддистов. 
> Позиция такая: на полнолуние в храм, а потом можно и за бутылку...


Когда я в школе получал плохую оценку, и говорил что мол "это ещё хорошая оценка", то бабушка моя говорила: - Не равняйся на худших, равняйся ну лудших.

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну это как раз перевод старой советской школы. Были неплохие востоковеды. 
> Русский близок пали, намного ближе, чем английский. Просто важно им "играть", чтобы передать красоту Дхаммы. 
> И еще нюанс в том, что пали многогранен, его не передать одним словом. Само слово "Дхамма" имеет десятки значений. 
> Пали даже по звучанию великолепен, как например: "Карания метта кусалена, ям там сатам мадам абхисамечча..."
> Такой - как ручей горный...
> Кстати, у Парибка в Милиндапанне много удачных авторских находок.
> Мне очень нравится его перевод трех характеристик: бренно, тягостно, безлично.
> Или - "О, как мучительно это кружение! Вот если бы нашлось не кружение..."
> Очень хорошо он переводит про Ниббану как про "умиротворение в непривязанности".
> Есть у него чувство языка.


Наверное вы правы, Женя. Только... (я сегодня вредный), когда у одного слова много значений, то разве это говорит о богатстве и многогранности языка? Вот если бы было наоборот - для обозначения разных граней одного понятия в языке нашлись разные слова - можно было бы говорить о его богатстве. Но это так, мысли по поводу. Я не могу судить о Пали, не знаю его.
"бренно", да, хорошее слово.

----------

Радис (05.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Я так понимаю, что развивается сначала совершенная нравственность и совершенное сосредоточение (Самадхи - йоговское просветление), а затем на этом всём практикуется Сатипаттхана.


Вот он результат пропаганды...

----------

Styeba (05.07.2013), Thaitali (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Наверное вы правы, Женя. Только... (я сегодня вредный), когда у одного слова много значений, то разве это говорит о богатстве и многогранности языка? Вот если бы было наоборот - для обозначения разных граней одного понятия в языке нашлись разные слова - можно было бы говорить о его богатстве. Но это так, мысли по поводу. Я не могу судить о Пали, не знаю его.
> "бренно", да, хорошее слово.


Я имела в виду, что если мы говорим "страдание", мы автоматически рефлексируем, о, больно. А дукха это не когда просто больно, а когда еще "неустойчиво", "бренно", "пусто". 
Я вообще за то, чтобы оставлять ключевые термины без перевода. Давать сноски. Ибо самма вайама, например это не просто усилие. Когда русский человек слышит слово "усилие", он думает: а, надо сидеть неподвижно много часов подряд. А самма вайама - не об этом, не о телесном усилии, а о том, чтобы:
Возникшее неблагое- пресечь
Не возникшему неблагому - не дать возникнуть
Возникшее благое - взрастить
Не возникшее неблагое - породить. 
Совсем другое дело!

----------

Epihod (06.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Радис (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Радис

> Я имела в виду, что если мы говорим "страдание", мы автоматически рефлексируем, о, больно. А дукха это не когда просто больно, а когда еще "неустойчиво", "бренно", "пусто". 
> Я вообще за то, чтобы оставлять ключевые термины без перевода. Давать сноски. Ибо самма вайама, например это не просто усилие. Когда русский человек слышит слово "усилие", он думает: а, надо сидеть неподвижно много часов подряд. А самма вайама - не об этом, не о телесном усилии, а о том, чтобы:
> Возникшее неблагое- пресечь
> Не возникшему неблагому - не дать возникнуть
> Возникшее благое - взрастить
> Не возникшее неблагое - породить. 
> Совсем другое дело!


Ещё очень нравится перевод "дуккхи" от Тханиссаро Бхиккху - "стресс", ибо в слове стресс имеется нюанс той самой "осциляции" и "дискомфорта", аниччи, на которой основанна дуккха.

----------


## Ануруддха

> А мне не режет. Отчищать нравственность от пятен, грязи, изъянов - так чтобы нравственность была идеальной - вполне себе нормально звучит и понятно, о чём идёт речь.


По десятому кругу значится пойдем: добродетель (правильное поведение) против вакуумной нравственности.

----------


## Zom

> Не читать Канон, а лишь варить рис для статуи Будды и собирать лотосы - да, верный подход.


Это зависит от мотивации человека. Если у него мудрости не хватает, чтобы понять мучительность сансарного существования и вследствие этого приложить много усилий для изучения и практики, то это просто так, как оно есть. У подавляющего большинства людей всех стран именно так дело с мудростью и обстоит. Но уже лучше лотосы и рис для статуи Будды - веруя, что Будда некий святой дух или бог, - чем вообще ничего и никак не делать. По крайней мере люди хоть как-то пытаются что-то делать, взращивают веру, щедрость (пусть даже не нравственность).

Об этом упомянул в своей автобиографии ещё один монах - Дост. Йогавачара Рахула, он писал как раз именно о своей жизненной ситуации на Ланке. Он рассказывал, что когда много медитировал на Ланке в 70-ых (и ещё не был даже монахом), его поддерживали местные миряне, которые приходили, давали ему еду, зажигали свечи, благовония у статуи Будды и уходили. И тогда у него мелькнула мысль, что, вроде, это он занимается серьёзной практикой, а они, по сути, ерундой - то теперь он в засомневался в том, _кто более искренен в практике_ - эти не-медитирующие простые миряне-ланкийцы, или же он, со своей пафосной медитацией, сидением в лотосе, ношением "а-ля саньясинских" одежд .)

----------

Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Дхармананда (05.07.2013), Ритл (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> По десятому кругу значится пойдем: добродетель (правильное поведение) против вакуумной нравственности.


Вот именно, по десятому. А всё потому, что кто-то думает, что правильное поведение - это только лишь поверхностное соблюдение неких предписаний и указаний. А кто-то думает иначе, что, помимо предписаний, есть ещё и внутренние посылы, с которыми предстоит сильно поработать, прежде чем они станут достаточно чистыми, чтобы вследствие являть такое поведение, которое согласуется с этими самыми предписаниями.

----------

Eugeny (05.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Это зависит от мотивации человека. Если у него мудрости не хватает, чтобы понять мучительность сансарного существования и вследствие этого приложить много усилий для изучения и практики, то это просто так, как оно есть. У подавляющего большинства людей всех стран именно так дело с мудростью и обстоит. Но уже лучше лотосы и рис для статуи Будды - веруя, что Будда некий святой дух или бог, - чем вообще ничего и никак не делать. По крайней мере люди хоть как-то пытаются что-то делать, взращивают веру, щедрость (пусть даже не нравственность).
> 
> Об этом упомянул в своей автобиографии ещё один монах - Дост. Йогавачара Рахула, он писал как раз именно о своей жизненной ситуации на Ланке. Он рассказывал, что когда много медитировал на Ланке (и ещё не был даже монахом), его поддерживали местные миряне, которые приходили, давали ему еду, зажигали свечи, благовония у статуи Будды и уходили. И тогда у него мелькнула мысль, что, вроде, это он занимается серьёзной практикой, а они, по сути, ерундой - то теперь он в этом засомневался в том, _кто более искренен в практике_ - эти не-медитирующие простые миряне-ланкийцы, или же он, со своей пафосной медитацией .)


Не знаю, Сергей.
Конечно, нет ничего полезного в том, чтобы осуждать других. Однако у меня есть ощущение, что вы всегда стараетесь сделать комплимент именно слепой вере, не Саддхе, а просто ритуальному поклонению.
Я не верю в искренность того, что не основано на мудрости. Если бы таец родился в мусульманской семье, он точно так же занимался бы ритуалами и "девоушеном", но просто они были бы другими. 
Недаром те ланкийцы, которые уехали заграницу, очень часто становятся христианами и католиками. Им нет разницы, понимаете, кому поклоняться.
Вы же хотите сделать это неким эталоном для Запада, в то время как у нас другое мышление, критическое, более замороченное.
Вчера был разговор о чудесном в Каноне с западными монахами. О, как им трудно принять полеты, 32 призрака Великого человека, рождение царевича Готамы с аурой волшебств.
Зато они изучают годами Типитаку, пытаются понять, о чем это все. А многие местные монахи - они просто на веру все принимают, без проникновения. Не все, но есть тенденция и с этим не поспорить.
И также этот ваш взгляд, что на Западе "все плохо" - это тоже не так. Есть отличные монастыри и хорошие практики.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Кхантибало (06.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вот именно, по десятому. А всё потому, что кто-то думает, что правильное поведение - это только лишь поверхностное соблюдение неких предписаний и указаний. А кто-то думает иначе, что, помимо предписаний, есть ещё и внутренние посылы, с которыми предстоит сильно поработать, прежде чем они станут достаточно чистыми, чтобы вследствие являть такое поведение, которое согласуется с этими самыми предписаниями.


Думать (придумывать) действительно можно по-всякому. От одного монаха как-то слышал хорошую мысль, что буддийским переводчиком может быть только тот кто отмедитировал несколько лет, чтобы его переводы были из опыта, а не от ума...

----------

Styeba (05.07.2013), Thaitali (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот именно, по десятому. А всё потому, что кто-то думает, что правильное поведение - это только лишь поверхностное соблюдение неких предписаний и указаний. А кто-то думает иначе, что, помимо предписаний, есть ещё и внутренние посылы, с которыми предстоит сильно поработать, прежде чем они станут достаточно чистыми, чтобы вследствие являть такое поведение, которое согласуется с этими самыми предписаниями.


*Как минимум* поверхностное. В такой трактовке же нет ошибки. Те же самые три фактора нравственности в Восьмеричном Пути они, в первую очередь, о внешней стороне. На более глубоком уровне это уже сама санкапа работает. А для начала практики хотя бы внешнюю сторону блюсти и то уже хорошо.

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вы же хотите сделать это неким эталоном для Запада, в то время как у нас другое мышление, критическое, более замороченное.
> Вчера был разговор о чудесном в Каноне с западными монахами. О, как им трудно принять полеты, 32 призрака Великого человека, рождение царевича Готамы с аурой волшебств.


А это разве хорошо? По сути же они свой ум мерилом способностей Будды пытаются сделать. Это же, как раз таки, от безверия по большому то счёту.



> Зато они изучают годами Типитаку, пытаются понять, о чем это все. А многие местные монахи - они просто на веру все принимают, без проникновения. Не все, но есть тенденция и с этим не поспорить.


И как результат большинство (притом подавляющее большинство) западных монахов расстригаются, когда надоедает играть в буддизм, а как минимум половина (а скорее всего и гораздо больше) ланкийских монахов остаются монахами на всю жизнь.

----------

Zom (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Думать (придумывать) действительно можно по-всякому.


А зачем придумывать, если можно посмотреть на то, как оно происходит в реальности. А как оно в реальности, я уже говорил. 




> От одного монаха как-то слышал хорошую мысль, что буддийским переводчиком может быть только тот кто отмедитировал несколько лет, чтобы его переводы были из опыта, а не от ума...


Несколько лет отмедитировал. Так что ваши намёки не в кассу.

----------


## Zom

> Как минимум поверхностное. В такой трактовке же нет ошибки. Те же самые три фактора нравственности в Восьмеричном Пути они, в первую очередь, о внешней стороне. На более глубоком уровне это уже сама санкапа работает. А для начала практики хотя бы внешнюю сторону блюсти и то уже хорошо.


Так я не отрицаю. Я утверждаю, что _не только_, как это трактует Валерий. Что мол, если просто соблюдаешь N предписаний на 10 дней - то ты уже идеально нравственный на эти 10 дней.

Встаёт только потом вопрос - почему этот человек после этих 10 дней пускается во все тяжкие. Где она, это его нравственность?

----------


## Жека

> А это разве хорошо? По сути же они свой ум мерилом способностей Будды пытаются сделать. Это же, как раз таки, от безверия по большому то счёту.
> 
> И как результат большинство (притом подавляющее большинство) западных монахов расстригаются, когда надоедает играть в буддизм, а как минимум половина (а скорее всего и гораздо больше) ланкийских монахов остаются монахами на всю жизнь.


А знаете, почему? Потому что у человека нет ни профессии, ни понимания, чего ему делать с этой жизнью. А еще потому, что в родной деревне расстригу избить могут или, как минимум, покрыть презрением до конца дней его.
А сомневаться в том, что не относится к Учению - это нормально достаточно.
Сам Будда, когда говорил обо всех чудесах своего рождения, закончил тем, что сказал: "Ананда, а самое чудесное в Татхагате то, что когда он видит форму, он видит и ее исчезновение... Звук и его исчезновение... И так далее".
Это, по сути, важно, а не те споры до хрипоты, какие волоски от Будды сохранились и сохранились ли.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> И также этот ваш взгляд, что на Западе "все плохо" - это тоже не так. Есть отличные монастыри и хорошие практики.


Это не я говорю, я лишь цитирую мнение людей, которые в теме. Учителей, монахов со стажем, которые в курсе дел. Которые жили помногу и в Азии и на Западе. И почему-то все они, в целом, благосклонно смотрят на Азию и особо неблагосклонно на Запад.

Не знаю - может они все врут и на деле всё не так, а полностью иначе. Что в Азии всё ужасно и буддизма нет, а на западе чистейшая Дхамма везде.. )) Но чё-т берут сомнения.

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так я не отрицаю. Я утверждаю, что _не только_, как это трактует Валерий. Что мол, если просто соблюдаешь N предписаний на 10 дней - то ты уже идеально нравственный на эти 10 дней.
> 
> Встаёт только потом вопрос - почему этот человек после этих 10 дней пускается во все тяжкие. Где она, это его нравственность?


А почему человек после даны пускается во все тяжкие?
После всего, когда он в белом походил в монастыре весь такой правильный?

----------


## Жека

> Это не я говорю, я лишь цитирую мнение людей, которые в теме. Учителей, монахов со стажем, которые в курсе дел. Которые жили помногу и в Азии и на Западе.


Цитируете те высказывания, которые подходят под ваше сложившееся мнение.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Ануруддха (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А почему человек после даны пускается во все тяжкие?
> После всего, когда он в белом походил в монастыре весь такой правильный?


Очевидно из-за слабой мудрости, о чём выше опять-таки сказал. Я ж нигде не утверждаю, что каждый попавшийся азиатский буддист мудр, нравственен и т.д. Большая часть из них не такова. Но, повторюсь, сам подход - что вначале несут дану - правильный.




> Цитируете те высказывания, которые подходят под ваше сложившееся мнение.


Наоборот. Мнение сложилось, когда подобных людей послушал.

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А знаете, почему? Потому что у человека нет ни профессии, ни понимания, чего ему делать с этой жизнью. А еще потому, что в родной деревне расстригу избить могут или, как минимум, покрыть презрением до конца дней его.


Да, это немного держит, но не стоит преувеличивать этот момент. В конце концов можно и в другую деревню переехать. Да и образование полученное в пиривене - оно всё одно лучше, чем у большей части сингалов.
Если Тай возьмём, там вот не бьют из-за росстрига (правда ситуация с временным монашеством несколько смазывает картину). Так и там большое число пожизненных монахов. Если сравнивать с теми же европейцами то всё-равно больше будет. Аджан Сумедхо помню про это рассказывал. О причинах расстрижения европейцев.



> А сомневаться в том, что не относится к Учению - это нормально достаточно.
> Сам Будда, когда говорил обо всех чудесах своего рождения, закончил тем, что сказал: "Ананда, а самое чудесное в Татхагате то, что когда он видит форму, он видит и ее исчезновение... Звук и его исчезновение... И так далее".
> Это, по сути, важно, а не те споры до хрипоты, какие волоски от Будды сохранились и сохранились ли.


Конечно это важнее. 
Но и верить важно. Иначе можно придти к критическому буддизму, который вначале перерождения отрицает, потом - камму. А потом от Дхаммы ничего не остаётся.  И ведь у каждого этот порог неверия свой.

Далеко ходить не буду, возьмём наш форум: пару-тройку лет назад здесь были опрос и обсуждение на тему отказались бы вы от Прибежища в случае угрозы жизни. И более половины (насклько помню) сообщили, что отказались бы. Это показатель реального вовлечения в буддизм.

----------

Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Очевидно из-за слабой мудрости, о чём выше опять-таки сказал. Я ж нигде не утверждаю, что каждый попавшийся азиатский буддист мудр, нравственен и т.д. Большая часть из них не такова. Но, повторюсь, сам подход - что вначале несут дану -


А по мне, правильный подход - когда не несешь дану просто потому, что твоя мама с бабушкой несли, а когда прислоняешь ухо к Дхамме прекрасной в начале, в середине и в конце - и просто НЕ МОЖЕШЬ быть жадным, и делаешь подношение монахов в честь Будды, который открыл миру Истину. А не ради того, чтобы накопить заслуг и веселиться дальше в самсаре - это вообще духовная спекуляция.
Вон, в Тайланде говорят, после даны людям иногда объясняют, сколько дурной кармы они "очистили" даянием. 
А вы восторгаетесь такой дремучестью.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Думаю, что и на Западе и на Востоке (Севере и Юге) есть отдельные люди, способные правильно понять Дхамму. И множество людей, поверхностно причастных к ней. Но по-разному, в зависимости от менталитета. На Западе одни заморочки, на Востоке - другие. А по большому счету - Дхамма не на Западе или Востоке существует, а в сердце человека. "Не ищите внешнего прибежища..."

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Thaitali (06.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Кхантибало (06.07.2013), Радис (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А по мне, правильный подход - когда не несешь дану просто потому, что твоя мама с бабушкой несли, а когда прислоняешь ухо к Дхамме прекрасной в начале, в середине и в конце - и просто НЕ МОЖЕШЬ быть жадным, и делаешь подношение монахов в честь Будды, который открыл миру Истину. А не ради того, чтобы накопить заслуг и веселиться дальше в самсаре - это вообще духовная спекуляция.
> Вон, в Тайланде говорят, после даны людям иногда объясняют, сколько дурной кармы они "очистили" даянием.
> А вы восторгаетесь такой дремучестью.


И в третий раз... я восторгаюсь не дремучестью, а правильным подходом. А правильный подход такой - вначале правильные воззрения, потом щедрость и нравственность, и уже после более глубокие вещи. А не наоборот. Будда даёт такую последовательность, а не другую. 

А уж кто какие блага для себя из правильного подхода вынесет - это уже вопрос совершенно другой. А вы всё пытаетесь этот другой вопрос приплюсовать к вопросу первому. А вот не стоит.


PS: Насчёт Таиланда - вы тоже однобоко смотрите. Вот, например, как Аджан Джаясаро говорит - который, опять-таки, намного больше вашего прожил в Азии и в Тае в частности:

Быть может, проще всего будет начать с того, чтобы помочь родителям развить третье качество - _чагу_, поскольку именно оно всегда подчеркивалось в тайском обществе. Я не знаю ни одной страны в мире, в которой бы люди радовались дарению больше, чем в Таиланде. Хороший сын или дочь приглашает родителей присоединиться к ним в совершении даяний и подношений, что воистину приносит благо как буддизму, так и обществу в целом.

----------

Eugeny (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А по мне, правильный подход - когда не несешь дану просто потому, что твоя мама с бабушкой несли, а когда прислоняешь ухо к Дхамме прекрасной в начале, в середине и в конце - и просто НЕ МОЖЕШЬ быть жадным, и делаешь подношение монахов в честь Будды, который открыл миру Истину. А не ради того, чтобы накопить заслуг и веселиться дальше в самсаре - это вообще духовная спекуляция.
> Вон, в Тайланде говорят, после даны людям иногда объясняют, сколько дурной кармы они "очистили" даянием. 
> А вы восторгаетесь такой дремучестью.


Так ведь именно за счёт таких "дремучих" людей Дхамма то до наших дней и дожила. Не будь этих людей, не услышали бы мы эту прекрасную в начале, в середине и в конце Дхамму. И затворные центры, и монахи, они ведь существуют, по большому счёту,  не за счёт медитаторов, которые хотят изучать Дхамму, а за счёт вот таких простых прихожан, которые в Ниббану не очень хотят, но хотят накопить немного заслуг, чтобы получше пожить в этой жизни, а если получится, то и в следующей. Это ведь тоже хорошие, достойные цели: счастье в этой жизни и в следующей.
А если рассчитывать на медитаторов, то чаще получается, что затворы приходится делать платными. Есть правда хорошие исключения в этом смысле типа гоенковских курсов, но в большинстве всё так или иначе приходит к платным затворам.

Не зря в Тае на пиндапад берут совсем маленьких детей, которые ещё ходить не умеют. И дают им ложку в руки, чтобы с младых ногтей в подкорку вошёл буддийский образ мышления.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Zom (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> И в третий раз... я восторгаюсь не дремучестью, а правильным подходом. А правильный подход такой - вначале правильные воззрения...


Правильные-то воззрения это самое трудное. Здесь-то все и спотыкаются. Поэтому такая фигня получается.

----------

Zom (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Германн (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Правильные-то воззрения это самое трудное. Здесь-то все и спотыкаются. Поэтому такая фигня получается.


Мне чем дальше, тем больше кажется, что все составляющие Пути - самые сложные  :Frown:

----------

Eugeny (05.07.2013), Thaitali (05.07.2013), Zom (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Карло (07.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так ведь именно за счёт таких "дремучих" людей Дхамма то до наших дней и дожила. Не будь этих людей, не услышали бы мы эту прекрасную в начале, в середине и в конце Дхамму. И затворные центры, и монахи, они ведь существуют, по большому счёту,  не за счёт медитаторов, которые хотят изучать Дхамму, а за счёт вот таких простых прихожан, которые в Ниббану не очень хотят, но хотят накопить немного заслуг, чтобы получше пожить в этой жизни, а если получится, то и в следующей. Это ведь тоже хорошие, достойные цели: счастье в этой жизни и в следующей.
> А если рассчитывать на медитаторов, то чаще получается, что затворы приходится делать платными. Есть правда хорошие исключения в этом смысле типа гоенковских курсов, но в большинстве всё так или иначе приходит к платным затворам.


На мой взгляд, она выжила вопреки таким людям, а не благодаря. 
Благодаря тем редким динозаврам, которые умудряются в темное время понимать и практиковать, поддерживать светлых учителей, а не тех, кто горазд лишь веревочки на руки повязать. 
Могу сказать на примере "своего" центра - он существует на деньги мирян, которые пусть не великие йоги, но люди образованные и начитанные. Бизнесмены, Профессоры, ученые, политики.

----------

Zom (05.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> На мой взгляд, она выжила вопреки таким людям, а не благодаря.


Она выжила и благодаря тем, и благодаря другим. Хотя, в целом, конечно, мудрые и глубоко практикующие буддисты первичны, остальные вторичны.

----------

Thaitali (06.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Радис (05.07.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

Получается два таких подхода:
1.Сначала идеально развивается нравственность, потом идеальное сосредоточение, потом идеальная мудрость.
2.Параллельно: соблюдается нравственное поведение, развиваются сосредоточение и  мудрость (практикуется медитация випассана).

Как тогда при подходе 1 оценивается, что нравственность, например, уже развита достаточно, чтобы переходить к развитию сосредоточения? 
Какие критерии и кто это скажет – все, ты готов идти дальше. Сам человек или кто-то со стороны?

----------

Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Правильные-то воззрения это самое трудное. Здесь-то все и спотыкаются. Поэтому такая фигня получается.


Бывает так, что в мире возник Татхагата, Архат, полностью просветлённый, совершенный в истинном знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный. И учат Дхамме, ведущей к покою, к ниббане, к просветлению, как то провозгласил Счастливый. И человек [в это время] переродился в центральных провинциях, но он придерживается неправильных воззрений, имеет искажённую точку зрения: “Нет ничего, что дано; нет ничего, что предложено; нет ничего, что пожертвовано. Нет плода или результата хороших или плохих поступков. Нет этого мира, нет следующего мира; нет отца, нет матери, нет спонтанно рождающихся существ. Нет жрецов и отшельников, которые посредством правильной жизни и правильной практики [истинно] провозглашали бы другим, что познали и засвидетельствовали самостоятельно этот мир и следующий”. Таков шестой неподходящий момент, что не является подобающим случаем для ведения святой жизни.

.)

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> На мой взгляд, она выжила вопреки таким людям, а не благодаря. 
> Благодаря тем редким динозаврам, которые умудряются в темное время понимать и практиковать, поддерживать светлых учителей, а не тех, кто горазд лишь веревочки на руки повязать. 
> Могу сказать на примере "своего" центра - он существует на деньги мирян, которые пусть не великие йоги, но люди образованные и начитанные. Бизнесмены, Профессоры, ученые, политики.


А до того, пока они не стали образованными и начитанными профессорами и политиками, на что он (центр) или подобные центры существовали? 
Это хорошо, что поддерживают умные, образованные люди. Это - однозначно плюс. Но таких людей всё-равно меньшинство и случись что, они одни просто не справятся. Или возьмём такой случай: например ваш главный большой монах расстрижётся или умрёт. На его место придёт другой монах который, допустим, не будет столь мил вашим прихожанам. Будут ли они в этом случае поддерживать центр *вопреки своей антипатии*, или предпочтут найти другого монаха, который* им нравится*?

Если они ищут того монаха, который лично им нравится, тогда они ещё не всю суть поняли.

----------

Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Я думаю так, рука руку моет, то есть в плане нравственности например есть моменты где её нельзя дальше продвинуть без Саматхи, то есть параллельно нужно медитировать на сосредоточение и стараться не делать неблагое и развивать благое, далее когда Саматху прокачал на 100% то это говорит о том, что значит и нравственность прокачана у тебя, то есть до конца Саматху без нравственности максимально развитой не прокачаешь, и наоборот до конца нравственность без Саматхи помогающей отбросить неблагое так же не получится.Например Саматха развивает сосредоточение, с помощью сосредоточение ты наблюдаешь при возникновении например гнева в себе сам гнев, когда ты его наблюдаешь  он отбрасывается и прекращается, чем выше уровень Саматхи тем легче его отбросить, и тут ещё такая фишка, гнев он ведь на самом деле всегда с нами, каждую секунду, и чем более развито сосредоточение тем более тонкие проявления гнева ты можешь в себе рассмотреть и отбросить,и взаимно чем больше гнева и других неблагих качеств ты в себе отбросил, тем больше ты можешь развить Сосредоточение. И далее когда эти два фактора доведены до совершенства на них можно практиковать Сатипаттхану.

----------

Thaitali (06.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Получается два таких подхода:
> 1.Сначала идеально развивается нравственность, потом идеальное сосредоточение, потом идеальная мудрость.
> 2.Параллельно: соблюдается нравственное поведение, развиваются сосредоточение и мудрость (практикуется медитация випассана).


Не параллельно. Параллельно - это когда вы уже очень продвинуты и круты. Второй подход обычно такой - сижу в медитации и пытаюсь чего-то достичь, хотя к этим достижениям по факту не готов.




> Как тогда при подходе 1 оценивается, что нравственность, например, уже развита достаточно, чтобы переходить к развитию сосредоточения?
> Какие критерии и кто это скажет – все, ты готов идти дальше. Сам человек или кто-то со стороны?


Очень просто. Когда в результате вашей нравственности вы без усилий и стараний будете ощущать спонтанные счастье и восторг. Подобное, например, описывается в МН 81, где упоминается момент, что давшие дану миряне испытывали восторг и счастье в течение нескольких дней. 

А более чётко это раскрывается в некоторых суттах, где Будда объясняет соответствующую последовательность. Таких сутт - несколько, но все они об одном - из одного автоматически возникает другое, когда это одно достаточно развито.

Например, АН 10.2:

[Благословенный сказал]: (1-2) “Монахи, нравственному человеку, тому, кто обладает нравственным поведением, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть не-сожаление возникнет во мне!”. Не-сожаление естественным образом возникает в том, кто нравственен, чьё поведение нравственно. 

(3) Тому, кто не имеет сожаления, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть радость возникнет во мне!”. Радость естественным образом возникает в том, кто не имеет сожаления.

(4) Тому, кто рад, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть восторг возникнет во мне!”. Восторг естественным образом возникает в том, кто рад. 

(5) Тому, у кого ум [насыщен] восторгом, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть моё тело станет безмятежным!”. Тело [становится] безмятежным естественным образом у того, чей ум [насыщен] восторгом.

(6) Тому, у кого тело безмятежно, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть я буду переживать счастье!”. Тот, у кого тело безмятежно, естественным образом переживает счастье.

(7) Тому, кто переживает счастье, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть мой ум будет сосредоточенным!”. Ум того, кто переживает счастье, естественным образом [становится] сосредоточенным.

(8) Тому, кто сосредоточен, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть я буду знать и видеть вещи такими, какими они являются на самом деле!”. Тот, кто сосредоточен, естественным образом знает и видит вещи такими, какими они являются на самом деле.

(9) Тому, кто знает и видит вещи такими, какими они являются на самом деле, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть я буду разочарован и бесстрастен!”. Тот, кто знает и видит вещи такими, какими они являются на самом деле, естественным образом [становится] разочарованным и бесстрастным. 

(10) Тому, кто разочарован и бесстрастен, нет необходимости прилагать [усилие] воли: “Пусть я реализую знание и видение освобождения!”. Тот, кто разочарован и бесстрастен, естественным образом реализует знание и видение освобождения.


Или вот в СН 12.23

٭ Со страданием как непосредственной причиной, вера [возникает].
٭ С верой как непосредственной причиной, радость [возникает].
٭ С радостью как непосредственной причиной, восторг [возникает].
٭ С восторгом как непосредственной причиной, безмятежность [возникает].
٭ С безмятежностью как непосредственной причиной, счастье [возникает].
٭ С счастьем как непосредственной причиной, сосредоточение [возникает].
٭ С сосредоточением как непосредственной причиной, знание и видение вещей… [возникает].
٭ Со знанием и видением вещей… как непосредственной причиной, разочарование [возникает].
٭ С разочарованием как непосредственной причиной, бесстрастие [возникает].
٭ С бесстрастием как непосредственной причиной, освобождение [возникает].
٭ С освобождением как непосредственной причиной, знание уничтожения [возникает].

*Подобно тому*, монахи, как ливень проливается тяжёлыми каплями на вершину горы, и водяные потоки устремляются вниз по склону, заполняя расселины, канавки и протоки; а по заполнении этих – заполняют пруды; а по заполнении этих – заполняют озёра; а по заполнении этих – заполняют ручьи; а по заполнении этих – заполняют реки; а по заполнении этих – заполняют великий океан; то точно также с невежеством как непосредственной причиной, волевые формирователи [возникают]… С освобождением как непосредственной причиной, знание уничтожения [возникает]».

----------

Eugeny (05.07.2013), Thaitali (06.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Радис (05.07.2013), Ритл (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Получается два таких подхода:
> 1.Сначала идеально развивается нравственность, потом идеальное сосредоточение, потом идеальная мудрость.
> 2.Параллельно: соблюдается нравственное поведение, развиваются сосредоточение и  мудрость (практикуется медитация випассана).
> 
> Как тогда при подходе 1 оценивается, что нравственность, например, уже развита достаточно, чтобы переходить к развитию сосредоточения? 
> Какие критерии и кто это скажет – все, ты готов идти дальше. Сам человек или кто-то со стороны?


Здесь неплох ретроспективный метод. Он, конечно, работает с опозданием, когда уже сам на грабли наступил неоднократно. Но зато более-менее даёт понять насколько всё серьёзно: когда лет через пять, десять, пятнадцать, двадцать смотриться чего человек достиг или остался ли он хотя бы в буддизме пусть и нерадивым, но буддистом. 
Вот это - какой-никакой, а показатель. Потому, что на первом этапе почти все горят жаждой духовного подвига и всё кажется столь радужно. Время же всё расставляет по своим местам.

Со временем становится хорошо заметно, что например сосредоточение стопориться и не идёт далее по причине тонкого волнения или неудовлетворённости чем-либо. Анализируя подобные моменты можно нередко увидеть, что причиной является не совсем правильный с т.з. буддизма образ жизни. А при его анализе выясняется, что правильных взглядов то оказывается нет. Это очень частый случай.

----------

Zom (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Карло (07.07.2013), Ритл (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А до того, пока они не стали образованными и начитанными профессорами и политиками, на что он (центр) или подобные центры существовали? 
> Это хорошо, что поддерживают умные, образованные люди. Это - однозначно плюс. Но таких людей всё-равно меньшинство и случись что, они одни просто не справятся. Или возьмём такой случай: например ваш главный большой монах расстрижётся или умрёт. На его место придёт другой монах который, допустим, не будет столь мил вашим прихожанам. Будут ли они в этом случае поддерживать центр *вопреки своей антипатии*, или предпочтут найти другого монаха, который* им нравится*?
> 
> Если они ищут того монаха, который лично им нравится, тогда они ещё не всю суть поняли.


Я не думаю, что они "ищут".
Это возникает спонтанно, когда ты видишь человека такого уровня - щедрость сама просыпается.
Пострадает ли Дхамма, если ритуальные монастыри с выхолощенной сутью исчезнут - не знаю... Конечно, внешние атрибуты важны. Я однозначно за построение ступ и статуй, это знак уважения Будде и ученикам. Однако такие 100% традиционные монастыри, где шаг влево- шаг вправо, то что они реально дают? Это как в книжном магазине - обложка крутая, а вместо книги - комиксы. 
Ну вот взять Иркутский дацан. Статуи есть, вроде все ритуалика соблюдена, а внутри - торговля мясом, женатые монахи, астрологи, к которым народ ломится.
Я не знаю, что лучше - такой "буддизм", или никакого. По мне так, лучше никакого.

----------

Thaitali (06.07.2013), Ануруддха (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Кхантибало (06.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Однако такие 100% традиционные монастыри, где шаг влево- шаг вправо, то что они реально дают? Это как в книжном магазине - обложка крутая, а вместо книги - комиксы


О! они очень важную вещь дают: ширину охвата Дхаммой. Глубина - это, конечно, за разными медитационными монастырями или учебными заведениями. Но глубины много не надо. Это показывает опыт любой религии: большинству людей нужны свечки, иконки, молебны за здоровье. Поэтому пускай лучше эти люди ставят "свечки" Будде и покупают "иконки" с Буддой, а не с Христом или Мухаммедом. Потому, как если перейдут на другие религии, Дхаммы лет через пятьдесят - сто не останется. Сначало просто уменьшится количество людей, а потом и вовсе силовым методом вытеснят остатки. Как это произошло, например, в Бангладеш.



> Ну вот взять Иркутский дацан. Статуи есть, вроде все ритуалика соблюдена, а внутри - торговля мясом, женатые монахи, астрологи, к которым народ ломится.
> Я не знаю, что лучше - такой "буддизм", или никакого. По мне так, лучше никакого.


Так если Винаи не осталось, то о чём говорить? Откуда Дхамме взяться? 
На Ланке в "ритуальных" монастырях, хотя бы внешняя сторона соблюдается. Уже неплохо. Уже сеют разумное, доброе, вечное и создают "буддийский эгрегор", а это очень важный фактор. За счёт этого те, кто хочет практиковать или изучать Дхамму углублённо, могут делать это за относительно небольшие средства, ибо инфраструктура уже есть. Её не нужно создавать с нуля. А существует она за счёт "тёмного" большинства, как впрочем и в любой другой религии.

----------

Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Карло (07.07.2013), Ритл (05.07.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Не параллельно. Параллельно - это когда вы уже очень продвинуты и круты. Второй подход обычно такой - сижу в медитации и пытаюсь чего-то достичь, хотя к этим достижениям по факту не готов.


Второй подход - все-таки параллельно все развивать. Когда человек уже просто жил, соблюдая 5 предписаний, например. И пришел учиться медитировать, развивать сосредоточение и мудрость. Достижения у него будут не больше, чем он заслужил на этот момент. 
А вот неприятных состояний практики у него будет много, как впрочем и у продвинутого практика, который только начал медитировать (развив предварительно сосредоточение и мудрость). К этим состояниям он может быть не готов, но это просто этап практики, он есть у всех.





> Очень просто. Когда в результате вашей нравственности вы без усилий и стараний будете ощущать спонтанные счастье и восторг.


счастье и восторг как критерий развитости нравственности?

----------

Топпер- (06.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Эгрегор:-) Запомню это выражение.
Ну, я, в принципе, согласна, что массовость имеет значение, так как в ней больше шанса, что расцветет что- то действительно замечательное. В России и об этом мечтать не приходится. Тем не менее, Запад никогда не пойдет по пути Азии, и для меня лично наличие таких хороших переводов и таких хороших монахов, которые появились там в 20-21 веке - знак некой надежды. Надежды на то, что Западный буддизм не будет слепо копировать азиатскую оболочку (взять хотя бы западных тибетских лам, которые с этими бубнами и колпаками выглядят просто клоунами), а через свою аналитическую критичность продолжит исследование Канона и сможет совместить все Основы Пути.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Кхантибало (06.07.2013), Топпер- (06.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Эгрегор:-) Запомню это выражение.


Сам крайне не люблю эзотерические термины, но тут не знаю, как по-другому обозвать  :Smilie: 



> Ну, я, в принципе, согласна, что массовость имеет значение, так как в ней больше шанса, что расцветет что- то действительно замечательное.


Да, тут получается "стрельба по площадям". Чтобы получить десяток - другой хороших учителей, нужно иметь несколько тысячь монахов-медитаторов. Чтобы иметь монахов-медитаторов, нужно иметь несколько десятков тысяч "обычных монахов". Чтобы иметь несколько десятков тысячь "обычных монахов", нужно иметь огромное преогромное буддийской сообщество, которое сможет их поддерживать и которое из своей среды сможет поставлять кандидатов в медитатороы.



> В России и об этом мечтать не приходится.


Всё-таки некоторый оптимизм у меня есть. Хоть и медленно, но таких людей становится больше. Даже по нашему форуму видно, насколько их прибавилось за десять лет. (хотя на то, чтобы построить монастыри или центры хотя бы в нескольких крупных городах пока людей не хватит).



> Тем не менее, Запад никогда не пойдет по пути Азии, и для меня лично наличие таких хороших переводов и таких хороших монахов, которые появились там в 20-21 веке - знак некой надежды. Надежды на то, что Западный буддизм не будет слепо копировать азиатскую оболочку (взять хотя бы западных тибетских лам, которые с этими бубнами и колпаками выглядят просто клоунами), а через свою аналитическую критичность продолжит исследование Канона и сможет совместить все Основы Пути.


Однозначно, что не пойдёт. Хорошо если бы Запад нашёл свой, но Срединный Путь. 
Однако без большого буддийского сообщества боюсь, что это всё коммерциализируется или выльется в западный позитивизм с буддийской символикой.
Всё-таки чтобы быть хорошим буддистом, *на мой субъективный взгляд*, нужно перестроить свой ум мыслить по-буддийски. А европейцу это сделать очень сложно. Обычно такие вещи с младых ногтей закладываются.

----------

Eugeny (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Ритл (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Всё-таки чтобы быть хорошим буддистом, на мой субъективный взгляд, нужно перестроить свой ум мыслить по-буддийски. А европейцу это сделать очень сложно. Обычно такие вещи с младых ногтей закладываются.


Нужно научиться мыслить в рамках бесчисленного количества перерождений. Это первооснова, сам фундамент. Если человек не может мыслить так (глобально), или хуже того, имеет сомнения, что такое множество жизней вообще имеет место быть - то ни о каком дальнейшем развитии буддизма (в его частном случае) речи быть не может.

----------

Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Ритл (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> счастье и восторг как критерий развитости нравственности?


Конечно. Посмотрите как в сутте сказано. Я ж не просто так процитировал её. Нравственность является условием для возникновения радости и восторга. Эти в свою очередь для безмятежности, которая в итоге даст счастье, а оно будет условием для возникновения сосредоточения. 

И, очевидно, если у вас не возникают радость и восторг, значит нужно продолжать уделять внимание тому этапу, который является условием (ибо это условие не выполнено до конца). Это подтверждает метафора с потоками воды, которые вначале заполняют одно, потом, при заполнении, заполняют следующее и так далее. Если у вас не возникает восторга и радости легко и спонтанно - значит "озеро нравственности" ещё не заполнено.

А вот у этих людей из МН 81, например, заполнено. Поэтому у них возникают восторг и счастье (пити и сукха) запросто:

Однажды поутру, когда я жил в Вебхалинге, я оделся и, взяв чашу и накидку, зашёл к родителям гончара Гхатикары и спросил их: «Гончар куда-то ушёл?» [Они ответили]: «О достопочтенный, он вышел, но сказал, что ты можешь взять рис из котла и приправу из горшка и поесть».
Я так и сделал, после чего удалился. Затем гончар Гхатикара вернулся домой и спросил у родителей: «Кто взял рис из котла и подливу из горшка?» «Дорогой сын, это был Благословенный совершеннопробуждённый Кассапа».
И гончар Гхатикара подумал: «Это благо для меня, это великое благо для меня, что Благословенный совершеннопробуждённый Кассапа так доверяет мне». И радость и счастье (пити и сукха) не оставляли его полмесяца, а его родителей — в течение недели.

Тут же, к слову, стоит отметить, что радость и счастье являются 2 из 5 факторами первой джханы. То есть, когда все факторы будут собраны и будут наличествовать - тогда практикующий войдёт в первую джхану. Сутты же поясняют, с одной стороны, что эти 2 фактора возникают из-за совершенной нравственности, а с другой стороны, в результате оставления неблагих состояний ума (ниваран), что опять же происходит благодаря очищению ума практикуемой нравственностью, а также практикой сатипаттхан для устранения даже тончайших уровней этих помех.

----------

Thaitali (06.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

У меня очень легко возникают восторг и счастье, но я вот не считаю, что обладаю совершенной нравственностью.

----------

Thaitali (06.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> У меня очень легко возникают восторг и счастье, но я вот не считаю, что обладаю совершенной нравственностью.


Ну значит обладаете _достаточной_, если возникают легко. И, к слову, вы уверены, что это именно пити и сукха, а не что-то другое? Может ведь быть просто некая экзальтация, которая может похожим образом переживаться (в МН 127 Будда относит её к загрязнениям). И, опять-таки, даже если уверены, что это именно пити-сукха, то до какой степени они возникают, насколько охватывают тело и ум и сколько длятся? Например, согласно ДН2, для уровня первой джханы нужно обладать настолько мощными пити-сукхой, что, во-первых, они заполняют всё тело целиком, не оставляя ни малейшего незаполненного ими участка в теле и уме (в качестве пояснения приводится метафора с банщиком и мыльным комком); во-вторых, их степень интенсивности такова, что не остаётся ни малейшего телесного дискомфорта, которое суть телесное болезненное чувство (что и позволяет находится очень длительное время в самадхи). 

У меня вот, например, если опять-таки я также правильно понимаю эти ощущения, тоже иногда возникают. Но это происходит не так уж часто и длится краткое мгновение. Притом, медитировать мне для этого не обязательно - они могут возникать спонтанно, а могут возникать вследствие памятований, как у мирян в МН 81 - в частности, памятований о Будде. А могут и в медитации возникнуть.

----------

Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

Я не хотела бы вдаваться в детали, сами понимаете, почему, однако это не экзальтация. 
Кстати, пити- сукха были даже на том этапе, когда я даже не соблюдала все обеты и могла выпить бокальчик. 
Понятно, что сейчас все намного строже, однако мне от алкоголя (кстати) полностью помогла избавиться именно медитация, стало неудобно себя омрачать даже ритуальным мартини с подругами.

----------

Thaitali (06.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (05.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Пострадает ли Дхамма, если ритуальные монастыри с выхолощенной сутью исчезнут - не знаю...


Я в этом вопросе понимаю и вас и Топпера одновременно. Дело в том, что традиции, "обложка", как вы говорите, хранят Дхамму однозначно. А больше ведь от них ничего не требуется. Мы с вами, Женя, не нуждаемся в ритуалах. Отдельный человек вполне может без этого обойтись, но религия в целом - не может. Она просто не выживет и превратится, в лучшем случае, в философскую концепцию. Поэтому нужно относиться к этому с пониманием, терпением и должным уважением. Хотя я вас прекрасно понимаю. Мне лично это абсолютно не надо.

----------

Akaguma (05.07.2013), Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Жека (06.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Переводим как в оригинале. А то видите, претензии у некоторых возникают, мол, в оригинале не так.


Ну, наверное, как минимум надо говорить "очищенная".
А то как в рекламе средств для уничтожения микробов - отчищенная... Это уже просто режет слух.

----------

Zom (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Радис

> Получается два таких подхода:
> 1.Сначала идеально развивается нравственность, потом идеальное сосредоточение, потом идеальная мудрость.
> 2.Параллельно: соблюдается нравственное поведение, развиваются сосредоточение и  мудрость (практикуется медитация випассана).
> 
> Как тогда при подходе 1 оценивается, что нравственность, например, уже развита достаточно, чтобы переходить к развитию сосредоточения? 
> Какие критерии и кто это скажет – все, ты готов идти дальше. Сам человек или кто-то со стороны?


Бхиккху Бодхи говорит что продвигаясь и развиваясь практик видит более грубые состояния ума и принимает решение их оставить.
Думаю анатта и обусловленность феноменов сделают таким образом что всё произойдёт само по себе, естественно и без толчков.

----------

Styeba (06.07.2013), Thaitali (06.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Предлагаю такой стиль ретритов вообще:
День 1 говоришь участникам, что на время ретрита требуется соблюдать восемь обетов,разъясняем их и.т.п.  и медитируем после лекции весь день на Саматху(при чем Саматха в ходьбе практикуется так же в перерыве между сидячей медитацией,то есть сосредоточение на стопах в ходьбе)
День 2 Говорим участникам о 4 благородных истинах и медитируем после лекции весь день на Саматху
День 3 Говорим участникам о 3 признаках существования и опять же медитируем весь день
День 4  Лекция о Камме и практика Саматхи
День 5 Лекция по восьмеричному пути, более развернутая и Саматха
День 6 Чисто Сатипаттхана без Саматхи и лекций
День 7 Чисто Сатипаттхана без Саматхи и лекций

Итого недельный ретрит с правильными воззрениями в.т.ч на  нравственность,с Саматхой наработанной за 5 дней, и с реализованной Саматхой через Сатипаттхану за 2 дня. Порядок лекций конечно можно менять по вкусу.

----------


## Ануруддха

А пробуждение на какой день тогда? 

Ретрит - это не про поговорить, ретрит - это про посидеть.

----------

Thaitali (06.07.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

> А пробуждение на какой день тогда? 
> 
> Ретрит - это не про поговорить, ретрит - это про посидеть.


Без правильных воззрений ретрит бесполезен, эдак можно и с индуистскими или эзотерическими взглядами посидеть,но толку не будет ибо правильные воззрения, как фактор пути обязаны быть. А пробуждение зависит от того насколько продвинут человек, то есть может статься так, что в первый же день, но такое в наше время весьма редко, так что скорее всего лет через 5 если в таком духе практиковать

----------


## Топпер

> Нужно научиться мыслить в рамках бесчисленного количества перерождений. Это первооснова, сам фундамент. Если человек не может мыслить так (глобально), или хуже того, имеет сомнения, что такое множество жизней вообще имеет место быть - то ни о каком дальнейшем развитии буддизма (в его частном случае) речи быть нужны большие усилия


. А это - сложно. Далеко не все на деле готовы этим заниматься. Тут вон христианские паттрены не все готовы убрать.

----------

Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (05.07.2013)

----------


## Радис

> Без правильных воззрений ретрит бесполезен, эдак можно и с индуистскими или эзотерическими взглядами посидеть,но толку не будет ибо правильные воззрения, как фактор пути обязаны быть. А пробуждение зависит от того насколько продвинут человек, то есть может статься так, что в первый же день, но такое в наше время весьма редко, так что скорее всего лет через 5 если в таком духе практиковать


В книге от Б.Б. говрится что есть мирской Правильный Взгляд (камма) и надмирской Правильный Взгляд (4БИ).

Такое деление происходит от того что путь развивается от сила (Речь/Действие/Средства), через самадхи (Усилие/осознанность/Сосредоточение) к паннья (Взгляд/Намерение). Тоесть Начало пути начинается с 4БИ, а 4БИ имеют место быть в конце пути, тоесть как по комментарию Б.Б. путь начинается с мирской мудрости и заканчивается в надмирской мудрости, а в месте с этой над-мирской мудростью происходит вступление-в-поток. 
От себя могу добавить что в СН 55.5 Будда говорит что вступивший-в-поток это тот кто вступил на Б8П.


*Дутия Сарипутта сутта: Сарипутта (II)
СН 55.5*
...
٭ Общение с высшими людьми – это фактор, ведущий ко вступлению в поток.
٭ Слушание подлинной Дхаммы – это фактор, ведущий ко вступлению в поток. 
٭ Правильно направленное внимание – это фактор, ведущий ко вступлению в поток. 
٭ Практика в соответствии с Дхаммой – это фактор, ведущий ко вступлению в поток.

2) Сарипутта, так сказано: «Поток, поток». И что же такое поток, Сарипутта?»
«Этот самый Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, Учитель, является потоком. То есть – правильные воззрения, правильное устремление, правильная речь, правильные действия, правильные средства к жизни, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение».
«Хорошо, Сарипутта, хорошо! Этот самый Благородный Восьмеричный Путь является потоком. То есть – правильные воззрения… правильное сосредоточение.

3) Сарипутта, так сказано: «Вступивший в поток, вступивший в поток». И кто же такой, Сарипутта, вступивший в поток?»
«Тот, кто обладает этим Благородным Восьмеричным Путём, Учитель, и является тем, кого называют вступившим в поток. То есть – такой-то почтенный с таким-то именем из такого-то клана».
«Хорошо, Сарипутта, хорошо! Тот, кто обладает этим Благородным Восьмеричным Путём, и является тем, кого называют вступившим в поток. То есть – такой-то почтенный с таким-то именем из такого-то клана».
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Топпер- (06.07.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А это - сложно. Далеко не все на деле готовы этим заниматься. Тут вон христианские паттрены не все готовы убрать.


Самое смешное, далеко не у всех христианские-то паттерны серьёзны... )) Мне кажется большая часть людей вообще не верит в "другой мир", будь то христианская идея или иных религий.

----------

Alex (06.07.2013), Богдан Б (08.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Жека (06.07.2013), Топпер- (06.07.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Конечно. Посмотрите как в сутте сказано. Я ж не просто так процитировал её. Нравственность является условием для возникновения радости и восторга. Эти в свою очередь для безмятежности, которая в итоге даст счастье, а оно будет условием для возникновения сосредоточения.


у меня восторг и счастье как раз и возникают и в жизни, и при медитации. Только нравственность просто  достаточно хорошая, но еще не совершенная, правильная речь по крайней мере.
По поводу ритуальных распитий соглашусь с Женей - в них отпала необходимость именно после начала занятий серьезной медитацией, 5 лет назад.

----------

Топпер- (06.07.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Сутра, на которую часто ссылаются в качестве доказательства базиса нравственности:

СН 47.3
«Пусть Благословенный вкратце объяснит мне Дхамму! Пусть Счастливый вкратце объяснит мне Дхамму! Быть может, я смогу понять смысл сказанного Благословенным. Быть может, я стану преемником утверждения Благословенного».

«Что же, монах, [в таком случае] отчисти отправную точку благих состояний. И какова отправная точка благих состояний? _Это хорошо отчищенная нравственность_ и выправленные воззрения. Затем, монах, когда твоя нравственность будет хорошо отчищена, а воззрение выправлено, то, опираясь на нравственность, основываясь на нравственности, тебе следует развивать четыре основы осознанности тройственным способом.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...u-sutta-sv.htm

Здесь переводчик использует выражение: хорошо отчищенная нравственность. В русском языке нет такого устойчивого выражения. В качестве усиления нравственности иногда используется сочетание "высоконравственно". 

Что по этому поводу говорят первоисточники, вернее на Пали я эту сутру найти не успел, на английском лишь частично и есть немецкий перевод.

Английский вариант:
SN 47.3
Purify virtue and view; then develop the 4 foundations of mindfulness in a 3-fold way: internally, externally and both internally & externally. 
http://www.leighb.com/epractices.htm#sn47.3

Здесь используется выражение: Purify virtue. Virtue переводится как добродетель, в редких случаях есть отсылка к нравственности, но у нравственности в английском есть свой термин. 

Немецкий вариант:
S.47.3. Ein Mönch - 3. Bhikkhu Sutta

Zu einer Zeit weilte der Erhabene in Sāvatthi im Siegerwalde, im Garten Anāthapindikos. Da nun begab sich ein gewisser Mönch zum Erhabenen, begrüßte ihn ehrfurchtsvoll und setzte sich zur Seite nieder. Zur Seite sitzend, wandte sich dieser Mönch also an den Erhabenen:

"Gut wäre es, o Herr, wenn mir der Erhabene in Kürze die Lehre zeigen würde. Damit ich, nachdem ich des Erhabenen Lehre vernommen, einsam, abgesondert, unermüdlich, in heißem innigem Ernste weilen kann".

"Da meinen wohl einige Toren, an mich herantreten zu müssen und, obwohl die Lehr dieselbe ist, mir nachlaufen zu müssen".

"Möge mir der Erhabene die Lehre in Kurze zeigen, möge mir der Willkommene die Lehre in Kürze zeigen. Vielleicht werde ich den Sinn der Lehre verstehen. Vielleicht werde ich doch noch ein Erbe des vom Erhabenen Gesprochenen werden".

"Da hast du denn, o Mönch, dich von Anfang an in den heilsamen Dingen zu läutern. Und was ist der Anfang der heilsamen Dinge? _Gut geläuterte Tugend_ und gradlinige Ansicht. Und wenn, o Mönch, deine Tugend gut geläutert sein wird und deine Ansicht gradlinig, dann magst du, auf Tugend gestützt, in den Tugenden gefestigt, die vier Pfeiler der Achtsamkeit in dreifacher Weise entfalten. Welche vier? 
http://palikanon.com/samyutta/sam47.html#s47_3

Здесь нас интересует выражение: Gut geläuterte Tugend и в частности Tugend, что в переводе с немецкого однозначно переводится как добродетель. 

В общем базисом является добродетель - постоянное _деятельное_ направление воли к исполнению нравственного закона.

п.с. "Выправленные воззрения" тоже звучит не очень по-русски. В общем есть, надеюсь, над чем поработать.

----------

Thaitali (09.07.2013), Жека (10.07.2013), Карло (08.07.2013), Ритл (06.07.2013), Степан Т (06.07.2013), Топпер- (06.07.2013), Федор Ф (06.07.2013)

----------

